#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach!
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelbabu> morning dholbach, dpm :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> heya nigelb :)
<dholbach> hi bobbo
<bobbo> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hi dholbach
<dpm> hi randa_
<dpm> hey bobbo
<bobbo> hey dpm :)
<randa_> hi dpm
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<nigelbabu> aloha czajkowski :)
<dholbach> dpm: the translated LoCoCouncil page looks good to me :)
<dholbach> dpm: I'll ask everybody to review the daily builds stuff again, then we can maybe see who's interested in translating it
<czajkowski> aye the loco council page does
<czajkowski> and it's good to see councils translating their pages especially as the community is so large
<dpm> dholbach, ah, cool
<bobbo> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> bobbo: pong
<bobbo> hey dholbach, I've written and attached a patch for edit-patch. mvo is sponsoring it right now
<dholbach> bobbo: HOLY COW
<dholbach> bobbo: that's awesome
<dholbach> bobbo: did you test it with a couple of different patch systems?
<bobbo> yeah, did at least 2 for each tons for quilt, seems everyone's using it nowadays)
<dholbach> that's fantastic
<dholbach> bobbo: you could have uploaded it yourself! :)
<dholbach> bobbo: but it's a good idea to have mvo have a look over it
<bobbo> I thought you had to be core-dev to upload u-d-t?
<dholbach> it's in universe
<dholbach> apt-cache showsrc ubuntu-dev-tools
<dholbach> bobbo: man this is amazing
<dholbach> nigelbabu: ^
<dholbach> great work :D
<bobbo> thanks :D
<dholbach> there might be others interested in this
<nigelbabu> WOW
<nigelbabu> dholbach: can we have 10 of bobbo? ;)
<bobbo> dholbach, what would you like me to do now?
<dholbach> bobbo: I was just thinking: maybe it'd be good to test-drive the process a bit and see if any kind of problems come up - like: have a look at a couple of bugs and have a think if it's obvious for somebody new having the docs that we have
<dholbach> bobbo: do you think that makes sense?
<bobbo> dholbach, sure, that sounds pretty good
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach hugs bobbo
 * bobbo hugs dholbach back
 * popey needs a jono
<czajkowski> likewise
<akgraner> popey, where does one buy a "jono" that you speak of?
<popey> poundland
<akgraner> hehe
<highvoltage> heh
<jcastro> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> dholbach: I don't think red is a good color for your graph
<jcastro> green is more inspiring!
<popey> aubergine!
<popey> oh
<dholbach> if you can give me the RGB values, I'll change it
<popey> 0000ff :)
<popey> oh, hang on
<dholbach> I think it's 200, 0, 0 in the script now
<dholbach> or 255,0,0
<dholbach> because I was too lazy to look something up
<popey> A woman came in the office last week, a few people commented on her rather nice new chunky shoes. I looked and said (in a rather too loud and alarmed fashion) "Aubergine!" (for they were that colour) and mentioned that it was a very 'in' colour. She seemed surprised that I'd know this :D
<popey> blagging :)
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> dholbach: I have some import questions
<jcastro> remember that we need to have the upstream imported into lp to do the dailies right?
<dholbach> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> so I went to go make sure shotwell was imported
<dholbach> jcastro: code and packaging need to be in LP
<jcastro> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/shotwell
<jcastro> yeah, so, I imported it, but it's under ~jorge
<jcastro> did we set up a team or something?
<dholbach> ~jorge should be fine
<dholbach> you can set up a team if it's what the shotwell guys will be using
<jcastro> oh I see what you mean
<jcastro> so I think I should set up a team for each upstream then
<jcastro> that way I can hand it over
<dholbach> basically it's an ACL thing
 * jcastro nods
<dholbach> but which branch it's built from doesn't matter
<jcastro> ok also
<jcastro> on your getting started page
<jcastro> I am confused already
<jcastro> for "Writing it"
<dholbach> that's good - finally somebody reviews it ;-)
<jcastro> shouldn't we just show the trunk and the packaging bits?
<jcastro> and save the merging of fixes and all that junk until later?
<dholbach> what do you mean?
<jcastro> basically, get it set up first
<jcastro> then go into "let's say james fixes it and proposes a branch and you want to test it, this is how you add it to your recipe"
<dholbach> which merging of fixes?
<jcastro> because the initial recipe should be like 2 lines right?
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I talked to james_w
<dholbach> and he wants to give ma plethora of recipes
<jcastro> merge fix-build lp:~bzr/bzr/fix-build
<dholbach> I just copied the only example I had
<jcastro> I think the recipes are fine
<jcastro> we should just split it
<dholbach> yes
<jcastro> the first section should be like "how to get your daily started"
<dholbach> that was the idea
<jcastro> and 2 lines
<dholbach> sometimes you'll need a more complicated recipe to get you going
<jcastro> and then at the bottom say "ok, now that you've got all that set up, here's some james crack.
<dholbach> but we can add 2467294672946 of them on a separate page
<dholbach> and link to it
<dholbach> totally agree
<jcastro> are you sure? I've only ever needed like 2 lines
<jcastro> but then again, I don't build anything complicated
<dholbach> if you need to merge something from some other place or weirdos like the desktop team just store debian/ in a separate branch and you need to use that
<dholbach> ...
<dholbach> the recipe gets a bit longer :)
 * popey fires a mail off to the ubuntu-users list again
<dholbach> I think we can just say someting like: here's the standard recipe that will work for you in a lot of cases, you can also tell the build recipe to merge from some other branch or you can nest a directory in there, or do XYZ, for more examples see LINK
<dholbach> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> yeah!
<dholbach> jcastro: once I get the stuff from james_w, I'll make it so
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> ok so, I see some bits on edge
<jcastro> should I go ahead and try using these instructions for real?
<dholbach> jcastro: try it, but I think some stuff is broken there
<dholbach> jcastro: abentley would know
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> dholbach: man, we are screwed on work items
<jcastro> dholbach: theoretically, I should be able to merge the ubuntu bzr packaging for something, mush it in with the upstream trunk, and be good right?
<jcastro> dholbach: mind if I add stuff to DailyBuilds?
<dholbach> jcastro: yes
<dholbach> jcastro: please do it - totally
<dholbach> jcastro: I never wanted it to be "my page"
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> dholbach: what do you think about those revisions?
<jcastro> I wanted more bullety points
<jcastro> so like an upstream can see a list of awesome things
<jcastro> I came up with some bad ones too
<dholbach> jcastro: which?
<dholbach> ah on the main page
<jcastro> "Why Daily Builds"
<jcastro> yeah
<dholbach> looks great
<dholbach> awesome
<maco> so if i'm upstream on something, and i want to make a package... i recall hearing that upstreams should *not* include debian/ in their source tree. where *should* i put something like that?
<maco> i'm using lp.  should i put a debian dir in a branch?
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/shotwell/ubuntu
<jcastro> there's an example maco
<jcastro> but yeah, you're correct
<maco> thanks
<dholbach> you can just merge it from the source package branch of ubuntu
<dholbach> or debian
<maco> dholbach: not in yet. it'll be in before feature freeze though
<dholbach> yeah, I was just saying
<dholbach> … theoretically
<maco> oh ok
<nigelb> hola folks
<jcastro> hi!
<nigelb> jcastro: can you give us a blog post on cleansweep tomorrow?
<nigelb> daniel rocked the planet today
<jcastro> certainly!
<jcastro> I will tweet it today though
<nigelb> yay, thanks :)
<jcastro> dholbach: ok, I mailed the shotwell guys just now informing them of my evil daily build plans for them
<dholbach> awesome
<jcastro> dholbach: anything else for dailies today?
<dholbach> jcastro: as I said: some stuff is a bit broken still I think
<jcastro> oh it is
<jcastro> he told me
<vish> jcastro: is there a bug jam in the near future?
<jcastro> I don't remember!
<nigelb> vish: plan one!
<jcastro> you're like the 2nd person to ask today though
<jcastro> let's ambush jono with that
<vish> jcastro: oh , well , dont forget your TODO for papercuts ;)
<dpm> the questions on bug jams might have been prompted by http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/myfenris/~3/O5Jj0x08q_c/ I must say they're a bit late (or a bit early!) for the global jam, but it's really cool they're organizing one!
<jcastro> vish: wait, which one?
<vish> jcastro: [jorge] Bug jam will check with papercuts project: TODO  > https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/design-m-papercuts
<vish> hmm , and papercuts is becoming more of community work now
<jcastro> oh good, that's on my list, I had just mentally forgotten about it
<vish> jcastro: nothing much , in that TODO though , to refresh , you agreed to mention include papercuts in the next bug jam :)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I have this recurring nightmare where I wake up and there's like 40 work items in launchpad I had no idea about
<vish> lol!
<qense> jcastro: Why isn't the design team making the workitems show up in the graphs, but are they adding them to blueprint whiteboards?
<jcastro> not sure
<dholbach> hello jono
<qense> jcastro, jono: Have you both read <http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/many-hands-make-light-work-few-make-it.html>? It is talked about a lot and I'm sure many, many people will start asking questions about it.
<jcastro> qense: yeah I read it this morning
<jcastro> qense: articles like that end up pointing out the same thing when you distill it all down - Not enough people working on ubuntu.
<jcastro> which is always the problem
<qense> jcastro: That might be true, but I think you could also say that in that case we should make up our minds and decide not to fix everything and the world at once. Also, opening up the development of the Ayatana projects might not be such a bad idea. I mean, there isn't even a starting page for those projects at the moment.
<qense> jcastro: We've achieved a lot, but we can do it better. :)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/
<jcastro> admittedly it's kind of crap
<jcastro> but it exists!
<qense> jcastro: Ah, I forgot about that page. But we should get a more shiny one! Like the planned 'developer.ubuntu.com', but on 'ayatana.ubuntu.com' and geared towards people looking for more information about getting involved in or using Ayatana.
<jcastro> right
<vish> jcastro: qense: re: the design team and charts , they have been pining pitti to get it working , it seems to be on his todo list
<vish> pinging*
<qense> vish: Hey! That sounds like something's to be expected soon. :)
<jcastro> his thing on brainstorm is totally wrong
<jcastro> it was never a place where people can vote on what canonical developers work on
<qense> That is a true thing.
<vish> heh , a lot of the posts on OMG are just opinions [sometimes a bit misinformed]  , but readers take it to the truth
<vish> to be the*
<qense> Ubuntu Brainstorm creates expectations, but I don't think that currently it is capable of living up to it. Maybe it should be made more clear how to proceed once people say they like the idea.
<vish> qense: brainstorm ,IMO ,is just to divert some traffic from lp ;)
<qense> Or else, if no one looks at it, we should consider whether it is something we want to continue to spend resources on.
<vish> qense: some people do use it effectively though , mpt often goes through brainstorm
<jcastro> there's a whole Faq on expectations and all that stuff for brainstorm
<qense> vish: It does feel like that. :) A /dev/null we divert people to when they've got things to say, but we have not time or place to listen to them.
<jcastro> I check it every day!
<jcastro> the thing is the ideas are so general
<jcastro> "Networking sucks"
<jcastro> but like, we know that already
<dholbach> jono: 8m?
<qense> jcastro: That is indeed the problem of most of the ideas. They're part bug report part general ideas everyone agrees on.
<qense> We all want 'better file management', but tell me how!
<czajkowski> vish: I think thats unfortunately due to people pusing omgubuntu as the palce to get information these days, so if it's on there it has to be true
<james_w> dholbach: I've no idea what most of the stuff in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach/harvest/bug518887/+merge/21548 is doing, care to explain?
<jcastro> czajkowski: the article isn't info per se, it's more an opinion piece
<jono> dholbach, yep
<dholbach> james_w: basically instead of listing ALL opportunity lists with all their opportunities (which takes ages) it just lists them in a clickable way
<dholbach> jono: awesome
<czajkowski> jcastro: it does seem to be the only way inforamtion is being pushed to the outside world at present
<jcastro> what makes you say that?
<czajkowski> jono: aloha
<jono> bobbo, how is your week going :)
<qense> jono: I'm currently working on the d.u.c content about Ayatana. I'm leaving out all the stuff that is still in development for Maverick. I think we need to look at when to add information about that. Most of the stuff hasn't been shown to the world yet. I'd say there are two options: add info when stuff is made available in maverick, or wait for the final release. In the first case we should add huge "WIP" ribbons and risk the technology
<qense> not being used after all, or being changed radically. In the latter case the app developers would only learn about the new technologies after the release.
<jono> hey czajkowski
<bobbo> jono, great so far, I'm really enjoying it :)
<qense> I'm still in doubt what the best way to solve this would be.
<czajkowski> jcastro: I'm not seeing discussions regrding ububtu and new features discssed on ubuntu mailing lists or come from ubuntu /canonical folks, we seem to be pushing all news to come from omgubuntu
<jono> bobbo, woo!
<jono> bobbo, dholbach treating you well?
<jono> bobbo, he is a slavedriver
<bobbo> jono, yeah, he's keeping me busy :D
<jono> bobbo, but a puppydog at heart
<bobbo> hehe :D
<dholbach> jono: slavedriver? says who?
<jono> bobbo, also with Project Cleansweep announced you are ultimately responsible for it's success...no pressure :P
<jcastro> hi bobbo!
<jono> dholbach, lol, kidding
<bobbo> hehe :D
<bobbo> hey jcastro :)
<dholbach> james_w: basically the view will go away eventually it's of little use once we have Dylan's "Fantastic Filters"(tm)
<qense> dinner time, afk!
<dholbach> james_w: it's just so that once we deploy nobody goes and kills the server
<jono> dholbach, ok, one sec
<dholbach> james_w: see how Dylan is making me code better - one day he'll make me write docstrings
<jono> dholbach, logging on now
<james_w> dholbach: never!
<vish> czajkowski: yes , sad but its just human nature to like sensationalism more ;)
<dholbach> james_w: yeah :)
<bencrisford> afternoon
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you!
<nigelb> g'night!
<jussi> laters dholbach
<dholbach> bye guys
<jono> jcastro, call in 5?
<jcastro> jono: yessir
<jcastro> jono: mumble?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jono> ready when you are
<jono> jcastro, cant hear you
<jcastro> jono: ok one sec
<jcastro> jono: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-app-indicator
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationAreaTransition/CompatibilityFixes
<jcastro> jono: you dropped out
<popey> jono: hey! I sent you a mail, could you have a look when you get a mo?
<jono> popey, will do
<popey> thanks
<jcastro> jono: can you send me the notes from the call please?
<jono> jcastro, yep
 * jcastro steps out for about an hour
<jcastro> brb
<boredandblogging> anyone know why empathy doesn't allow irc accounts to be set up if there are no existing accounts already?
<doctormo> boredandblogging: Sounds like a bug
<boredandblogging> doctormo: yeah
<JanC> boredandblogging: does that happen in karmic too?
<boredandblogging> JanC: don't know, don't have anything running karmic
<Pendulum> JanC: I think I heard that as a thing with empathy in karmic, but I don't remember nwo
<JanC> I found the new account "wizard" in empathy in lucid quite confusing
<JanC> or maybe karmic (don't remember when I had to set up an account last)
<JanC> I mean, I found it confusing on lucid, maybe it was like that in karmic too
<JanC> although I doubt it was (I think I set up jabber in one of my karmic new-install test systems)
<doctormo> JanC: Do some mock-ups of a design you would like to see.
<JanC> doctormo: I found the previous dialogs less confusing, but maybe that's because I know how things work technically  ;)
<doctormo> JanC: Think about what you would see if you had never seen a chat program before
<doctormo> JanC: That's how it should be design IMO
<czajkowski> Pendulum: I feel the need http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_75rGr5vENs
<JanC> well, that doesn't work for people who know IM protocols exist  ;-)
<Pendulum> the Ubuntu version of the Rickroll (not that I didn't know exactly what it was when you linked it :) )
<JanC> maybe it can be fixed with some more explanation...
<czajkowski> Pendulum: hah, I'd not listened to  it in ages!
<JanC> (in the wizard's dialog window)
<Pendulum> my only question when I saw the link was whether it was this version or the group singing at UDS :-)
<JanC> doctormo: I don't believe in "what you would see if you had never seen a chat program before" as the only source for design ideas BTW  ;)
<JanC> let's see if I can see what I mean in a guest account...
<czajkowski> Pendulum: no that doesnt inspire me as much as the video
<czajkowski> :p
<Pendulum> czajkowski: also, you're about 6 hours early from when we were watching it in Brussels :P
<czajkowski> Pendulum: eh?
<JanC> doctormo: okay, so the thing was, I wanted to use/make a "local XMPP" aka "iChat" account, and the option to choose was something like "I only want to see local people" (which seems to think there is only one way to implement that, which is plainly wrong)
<JanC> and of course no way to select that protocol from the protocol list
<JanC> and I can confirm there is no way to use or make an IRC account  ☺
<JanC> (I think the wizard should include an option to create a registered Freenode account)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: we watched it at about 6AM every morning when we got up, it won't be 6AM In Brussels for another 6hours :P
<JanC> I guess I should file a bug on empathy upstream about that...  ;)
<doctormo> JanC: Needs more attention
<czajkowski> Pendulum: gotcha
<doctormo> czajkowski: I have to smile at that video you posted, I remember discovering half of the art works on deviantArt.
<czajkowski> I love that video
<czajkowski> it really makes my day, clearly either 2 hrs sleep makes me happy, or I am very easily pleased
<Pendulum> :)
<czajkowski> we have dates
<czajkowski>  11.04 UDS - October 25-29 (2010)
<czajkowski>         11.10 UDS - May 9-13 (2011)
<czajkowski>         12.04 UDS - October 24-28 (2011)
<Pendulum> \o/
<maco> yay!
<maco> Pendulum: do you know how to say "yay" (or "festival" or "party") in ASL?
 * maco reeeeeeeeally hopes there are no midterms the last week of october
<Pendulum> maco: no :(
<maco> Pendulum: it's like \o/  put your fits next to your head and swirl 'em around
<Pendulum> cool :)
<Pendulum> I assume bigger the swirl, the more enthusiastic?
<Pendulum> and is there a specific direction they should swirl in?
<maco> umm when i do it, my right hand goes counter clockwise and left goes clockwise
<maco> so they both go inward toward your head when they're going across the front of the circle they're making
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-08
<Pendulum> that's how I was doing it :)
<maco> the other direction just feels weird
<maco> my wrists dont do that fluently
<akgraner> Technoviking, ping-a-ling-a-ling
<czajkowski> akgraner: tis ping a ling long :)
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<akgraner> I was needing some Forums Magic and since Technoviking is the guru :-D
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<bobbo> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> heya bobbo
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hola dholbach!
<popey> morning all!
<dholbach> hey popey
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<nigelbabu> evening folks :)
<akgraner> nigelbabu, evening
<nigelbabu> akgraner: ah, you're awake! Morning!
<akgraner> nigelbabu, yeppers :-)
<akgraner> doctormo, ping
<akgraner> jcastro, are you a mailing list guru?
<akgraner> I need some help with some spam settings on a list :-/  grrrr
<jcastro> akgraner: no I am not, I'm just the approver guy
<akgraner> okie dokie :-)
<akgraner> thanks
<Pici> Just a heads-up to the CC, I know you're all busy, but theres someone (HardDisk/Sam Azab) in #ubuntu-irc that says that he sent something to the CC mailing list a week ago and has not yet heard a reply.
<JanC> akgraner: what are you trying to filter?
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
<cjohnston> howdy jcastro
<Technoviking> akgraner: what is up
<Technoviking> Pici: don't call that name, maybe he used his real name instead. I will look
<popey> mark replied
<Pici> Indeed, he said that Mark just replied.
<Technoviking> archive.ubuntu.com is slow
<akgraner> Technoviking, I wanted to talk UWN and Forums news with ya :-)  I just PM'd you some info - no hurry or anything
<popey> Technoviking: openoffice security update
<doctormo> cjohnston: Yes, I have a random stuff project that I've put my junk or tiny branches
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day!
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow
<dpm> see ya dholbach!
<dholbach> bye dpm
<jcastro> james_w: man dude, I only just now found the debian swirlies on the blankets!
<james_w> easter egg!
<jcastro> totally awesome!
<jcastro> <--- lunching, bbi 60min
<dpm> man, the last xkcd strip made me lol even louder than usual: http://xkcd.com/750/
<dpm> anyway, need to go though, see you all tomorrow!
<doctormo> Woot, I'm registered for LinuxCon and I got a "I live right here and am poor" discount of 100% super cool.
<JFo> congrats doctormo
<Pendulum> doctormo: busy August then
<doctormo> Pendulum: Bloody hell so, DebConf, LinuxCon, PiCon and my sister visiting.
<doctormo> Good job UDS isn't until October ;-)
<Pendulum> heh
<jcastro> WORK ITEMS, I AM YOUR DONE FURY ARMAGEDDON!
<jcastro> vish: thanks for the link fix on that blueprint
<vish> jcastro: ;)
<jcastro> akgraner: I've deprecated CommunityTeam and moved the good stuff to BuildingCommunity
<jono> jcastro, have you upgraded today?
<jcastro> jono: yep, I dist-upgraded by spare laptop, everything good so far!
<jono> cool :)
<jono> Evo crashing for me from my last upgrade
<jono> just went on a Oracle community videocast
<jono> with on of their senior managers
<jono> it was cool
<jono> I told them they need to give the MySQL community confidence they will be good stewards
<jcastro> jono: unity isn't all in maverick yet, so if you care about that ...
<jcastro> I have one laptop on lucid with PPA and one on maverick vanilla to cover all my bases
<jono> jcastro, np
<jono> jcastro, all I care about is the global menu right now
<jono> is that in yet?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> indicator-appmenu and appmenu-gtk is what you want
<jcastro> indicator-appmenu-tools if you want the debugging tools
<jcastro> scratch that, the appmenu bits are still in NEW
<jcastro> jono: I am still using the PPA with maverick so that works
<jono> jcastro, ok awesome
<jcastro> lucid PPA with normal desktop seems to be the most reliable so far while they sort out maverick
<jono> gotcha
<jono> thanks jcastro
 * jcastro goes to test it out now
<jono> hmm xserver-xorg-core held back
<jono> that could be bad news
<akgraner> jcastro, cool :-)
<doctormo> jono: Re Oracle, sounds interesting, I hope it pans out. I know we've had the MySQL guy at UDS a few times.
<doctormo> jono: xserver was held back because of massive changes, wasn't there an email about that in devel mailing list?
<jcastro> I would have thought we passed through the xserver transition already
<czajkowski> evening
<czajkowski> jono: ping
<jcastro> anyone see this? http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/06/why-ubuntu-locos-should-move-to.html
<jcastro> I totally don't get it
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> just reading the mails now
<czajkowski> why doesnt he just go set up a lug
<czajkowski> and leave locos alone
<jcastro> yeah, it sounds like he's talking about lugs
<jcastro> hey greg-g
<jcastro> I thought of you today
<czajkowski> jcastro: and some lugs promte all sorts of linux so I'm not sure why he mailed loco contacts about this
<czajkowski> kinda odd
<czajkowski> shrugs each to their own though
<cjohnston> jono: I am ready whenever. :-)
<jono> cjohnston, cool, give me a few mins
<AlanBell> jcastro: what an odd blog post
<czajkowski> AlanBell: tis on the loco contacts mailing list also
<AlanBell> jcastro: http://bit.ly/UbuntuBusiness <- what the UK loco and Canonical are launching tomorrow
<jcastro> oh neat!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: :D
<AlanBell> czajkowski: so, up to anything good on the 13th of July?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I'm in leeds the previous week I think...
<czajkowski> must dig out that work,
<czajkowski> doing an open source work shop & women in oss
<czajkowski> thursday 8th July I'll be in leeds
<greg-g> jcastro: awww, shucks
<jcastro> greg-g: ask me how!
<greg-g> jcastro: how?!
<jcastro> I had steak!
<jcastro> "Every time you eat a steak, a hippie's hacky sack falls down the gutter."
<greg-g> uh, thanks(?)
<greg-g> ;)
<jcastro> greg-g: did that happen to you?
<greg-g> I knew it wasn't me!
<czajkowski> jcastro: *hugs* you craack me up!
<jcastro> hah
<greg-g> I was totally going to get that one, and then whoosh, out of no where this big gust of wind came and pushed it down the drain
<jono> cjohnston, skype?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> go ahead jono
<jono> cjohnston, one sec
<jono> cjohnston, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperStackTour
<cjohnston> jcastro: can we schedule a time for a chat?
<jcastro> cjohnston: sure
<jcastro> tommorrow ok?
<cjohnston> anytime before 1600 utc
<jcastro> you're EST right?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> sorry.. any time before 1600 etc
<cjohnston> est
<cjohnston> not utc
<cjohnston> :-x
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> ok
<cjohnston> big difference
<jcastro> I have no calls tomorrow except 11-12 our time
<jcastro> so just snag me on irc
<cjohnston> sounds good
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<cjohnston> :-(
<jcastro> O_O
<jcastro> what happened there?
<cjohnston> I'd guess the redeisign killed it
<jcastro> dang
<AlanBell> jono: http://bit.ly/UbuntuBusiness
<AlanBell> night all o/
<cjohnston> g'nite AlanBell
<cjohnston> jcastro: I'm talking to newz about atleast getting the HoF theme back to the way it was
<cjohnston> jcastro: bug 591491 if your interested
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591491 in ubuntu-website "Hall Of Fame design broken by ubuntu.com redesign (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591491
<jono> cjohnston, ok, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages - I added a structure and wrote up most of the Developer one
<jono> cjohnston, if you can source people to write the rest, that would be awesome
<jono> lets see how much we can done done this week :)
<cjohnston> sure thing
<jono> cheers, pal
<jono> this will be awesome :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<Pendulum> cjohnston: is there anything there I can help with?
<cjohnston> Pendulum: Gonna try to get people from the different teams to write the section for their team..
<cjohnston> yes
<Pendulum> cool :)
<jono> Pendulum, how are you getting on merging in the Art Of Community content?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-09
<Pendulum> jono: you asked me something? (sorry my ISP has been having outages multiple times a day so I didn't get it)
<cjohnston> 18.55.47 < jono> Pendulum, how are you getting on merging in the Art Of Community content?
<Pendulum> and he left...
<cjohnston> He said he had to run to give a talk..
<Pendulum> yeah, I see that on twitter
<Pendulum> oh well, I'll answer him tomorrow
<cjohnston> doctormo: you interested in writing something about application developing? ;-)
<cjohnston> akgraner: ping?
<akgraner> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> got time for a quick call?
<akgraner> one I get the UW election info out
<akgraner> can you give me about 30 mins?
<cjohnston> sure
<akgraner> cjohnston, thanks
<jturek-iphone> Test
<jturek> wb jono :)
<jono> hey jturek
<jturek> how did it go at CMU?
<jono> jturek, really well :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ddecator
<dpm> good morning everyone
<ddecator> morning dpm
<dpm> hey ddecator
<dpm> moin dholbach
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> i czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: no I czajkowski U dholbach
 * czajkowski gives dholbach a bucket of coffee to wake up and get through the day 
<dholbach> czajkowski:
<dholbach>  _   _   ___   _
<dholbach> | | | | |_ _| | |
<dholbach> | |_| |  | |  | |
<dholbach> |  _  |  | |  |_|
<dholbach> |_| |_| |___| (_)
<dholbach>                  
<czajkowski> *grin* :)
<popey> \o/ http://ubuntuinbusiness.eventbrite.com/
<AlanBell> \o/
<cjohnston> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> How goes? I'm looking for some help with something, and I think your the right guy..
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> I'm working on redoing http://ubuntu.com/community ... And need someone to write something for me about getting involved with the translators team...
<dpm> fine here, and you? I'll be glad if I can help :)
<cjohnston> Doing well.
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages#Translators  <-- is the information that I'm looking for.
<cjohnston> If you scroll up on that wiki page to the Developers section, you can see one that is already done.
<dpm> yep
<dpm> I can take care of the translators section if you want
<cjohnston> That would be wonderful!
<dpm> cool, thanks for letting me know
<cjohnston> Thank you!
<dholbach> can somebody please go and fetch me some ice cream thanks
<maco> dholbach: what flavour? moose tracks? (i recommend moose tracks)
<JFo> mmmm\
 * maco used to work at an ice cream store. has sampled muchly flavours
<dholbach> maybe I'd go with something more traditional? :)
<popey> Neopolitan ftw
<dholbach> I think I'll go out and get some icecream before our team call starts
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<JFo> I keep a big tub of vanilla around
<JFo> just for emergencies
<popey> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-to-hold-Ubuntu-in-Business-event-1018567.html  \o/ \o/ \o/
<JFo> sounds like fun. will you be going popey?
<JFo> :)
 * popey checks his diary for hair washing events
<JFo> heh
<jussi> ben and jerries cookie dough... NOM! (or strawberry cheesecake..)
<jcastro> @#%$^#$;2Q&^&$*$%^&#$%^#
<jcastro> dholbach: I DONEd like 4 things yesterday and the graph isn't getting any better. :(
<dholbach> jcastro: weird
<dholbach> jcastro: I didn't get any error messages - I usually do
<dholbach> jcastro: maybe pitti knows
<jcastro> I think the graph works fine
<jcastro> I think we're just swamped right now. :-/
<dholbach> jcastro: which blueprint was that?
<jcastro> community-m-advocate-daily-builds
<jcastro> community-m-launchpad-upstream-improvements-patches
<jcastro> community-m-upstream-contacts
<jcastro> community-m-process-improvements
<jcastro> one in each of those
<dholbach> weird, I'm subscribed to community-m-advocate-daily-builds - I should've gotten an email
<dholbach> I think I didn't
<jcastro> I added a list at the bottom of the work items
<jcastro> but there was whitespace inbetween
<jcastro> that wouldn't break anything would it?
<dholbach> jcastro: move the list before the work items
<dholbach> bla bla bla
<dholbach> ...
<jcastro> ok
<dholbach> Work items:
<dholbach> [...] ... : DONE
<dholbach> I think I saw somebody complain about that
<dholbach> but maybe I misremember
<jcastro> call in 15?
<dholbach> hola jono
<jono> hi dholbach
<highvoltage> holas
<jono> hey highvoltage
<jono> how are you getting on merging in the art of community into BuildingCommunity ?
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm 4mins?
<dholbach> jono: yep
<jono> dholbach, no bobbo?
<jono> oh he is in reviews
<dholbach> jono: he's kicking arse over in #ubuntu-reviews
<jono> :)
<jcastro> I am having mic problems
<jcastro> bear with me, I can hear you guys
<jono> lets do conf call
<highvoltage> jono: going to really get into it this Friday
<jono> I want to bring bobbo in
<jono> highvoltage, cool :)
<jono> Pendulum, how are you getting on with it?
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm dialing in now
<jono> (when my phone has finished booting)
<jono> :)
<Pendulum> jono: working on it and like highvoltage should be really getting into it Friday-ish
<Pendulum> (I've been working off the PDF, but would rather be working off a hardcopy and it's due here fridayish)
<jono> Pendulum, cool
<jono> Pendulum, hard copy? but then you cant cut and paste
<jono> dpm, call time! :)
<Pendulum> jono: can c&p from PDF, but use hardcopy to figure out with pencil what I really want
<dpm> jono, \o/ I'm both in mumble and skype since a few mins
<dholbach> dpm: conf call
<jono> dpm, conf call
<dpm> oh, sorry!, just a sec!
<jono> Pendulum, ahhhh
<Pendulum> jono: btw, did you know that Barnes & Noble stores can't order it for in-store pickup, they have to get it shipped directly to you? (and you need to prepay)
<jono> Pendulum, ahhh that sucks
<Pendulum> yeah, I was trying to do the publishing trick of "order for instore pickup as it means they're more likely to get a copy for their shelves and/or stock the author in the future", but it didn't work :-/
<highvoltage> Pendulum: when working with pdfs I often find it easier to read it on a secondary display or computer while working on the other
<Pendulum> highvoltage: yeah, I just don't easily have that sort of set-up, unfortunately. I will have more chance for it after my parents leave on holiday tomorrow and I can borrow my father's monitor, but not right now
<Pendulum> (otoh, moving back in with my parents means I have a chance of doing it at all since there was no way I could have done it in my flat!)
<Pendulum> I also happen to like having hardcopies of books
<qense> popey: Well written response to the whole Ubuntu-LoCos-should-become-LibrePlanet-groups thing. It's exactly what I what I would have written, but now won't.
<popey> thanks
<nigelb> hello! Evening!
<dholbach> jono, jcastro, dpm: can't hear you guys
<dholbach> jono, jcastro, dpm: trying to dial back in
<jono> dholbach, :)
<dholbach> jono, jcastro, dpm: back
<jono> dholbach, rock and roll :)
<jcastro> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ogasawara/csv-stats/bugs-with-patches/linux/
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> JFo: :)
<nigelb> JFo: looks like you folks have a focus on patches too :)
<JFo> yup
<nigelb> compared to us, your numbers look small.  Only trouble is testing is a pain
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I currently have a space problem, which is probably why I prefer not having more hardcopies where I have to decide on where to store them :)
<Pendulum> highvoltage: have that too, but Art of Community I'm actually going to pass on to someone when I'm done
<nigelb> Pendulum: I'll take it ;)
<JFo> nigelb, another issue is that not all of them are good patches
<JFo> they are in most cases hacks from the bug commenters
<nigelb> JFo: is, kernel is evolving all the time
<nigelb> s/is/yes
<JFo> yep
<nigelb> JFo: qa meeting is tonight right?
<JFo> indeed
<nigelb> rocking, I was confused whether it was last night.  the whole problem with 0000 is you're always confused
<JFo> heh
<Pendulum> nigelb: I actually have someone in mind here who teaches "leadership" classes in one of the high schools in town
<nigelb> Pendulum: was kidding :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: well, if I hadn't, I could have sent it to you :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: I would have asked you to hold on to it until UDS where we both can make it
<popey> I had 5 copies of Art of Community at one point
<nigelb> speaking of which, my bookshelf is full.  I should make sure I dump some of them home next time I go
<Pendulum> popey: I remember
<popey> jcastro / JFo http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/06/09/s03e09-the-talk-of-the-town/
<popey> your lovely voices can be heard there
<JFo> ah
<nigelb> popey: Cheif intentionally spelled so?
<jcastro> popey: looking!
<nigelb> popey: I'd appreciate it if you folks can give a shout to Operation Cleansweep
<jcastro> jono: can you check to see if you get mail from debian@ubuntu.com?
<popey> whoops
<jcastro> jono: those mails go to you right?
<popey> fixed thanks
<popey> nigelb: mail podcast@ubuntu-uk.org with details about it and we will!
<nigelb> popey: no problem.  ooh.  I'll mail, you can perhaps interview bobbo too!
<dpm> I need to run for an appointment, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> I am glad I am on a podcast with jfo, he's my new buddy!
<jono> jcastro, yep, should do
<jono> jcastro, can you ask IS to have them go to you?
<jcastro> sure
<JFo> jcastro, :)
<jcastro> jono: do you have a sorting rule for them? I think it's a good idea to have them going to not just one person
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jono> they just come to me
<jcastro> I will venture a guess that you don't get much
<JFo> popey, listening now
<JFo> nice opening music
<nigelb> jcastro: can make it a list?
<nigelb> it would be nice to have interested folks be able to subsribe
<jcastro> nigelb: we have an irc channel, a list is currently under consideration (it's on my work items for this cycle)
<nigelb> jcastro: the channel is the one on oftc righ?
<jcastro> nigelb: the big gotcha is, do we want an ubuntu-debian list or do we want to encourage participation on a debian derivatives list
<jcastro> yeah, OFTC, it's the cool place to be!
 * nigelb hangs out there since quite some time
<nigelb> jcastro: I'd encourage debian derivatives list for its practicality
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone and see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> nigelb: indeed, in fact most of the lessons we learn can be applied to any debian derivative
<jcastro> nigelb: I am giving a talk on this exact thing at debconf!
<nigelb> yep, exactly where I was headed
<nigelb> I recently got good deal of help when I wanted to write a script to forward LP bugs to debian
<nigelb> I just mailed the reportbug list begging for help
<jcastro> nigelb: if you had a good experience blog about it!
<nigelb> I will, I'm just waiting to finsh work on the script!
<jcastro> right, at the end, heh
<nigelb> As soon as we establish credentials that we're trying to help each other, they're friendly :)
<JFo> jcastro, think you will have some time for me today? I just remembered I am off to SELF tomorrow
<JFo> need to get packing
<JFo> :-/
<jcastro> I do!
<JFo> cool
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> what are we talking about again?
<JFo> forums goodies and the Kernel team
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> do you have the goodies?
<JFo> I have some ideas we should discuss
<jcastro> ok
<JFo> I think this will be a good first chat
<jcastro> can you pop into our mumble room?
<JFo> so I can narrow what we need
<JFo> sure can
<JFo> let me pause you on uupc :)
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> I was listening to me too!
<popey> lol
<jcastro> JFo: I had mic problems this morning so bear with me
<JFo> k
<jcastro> yes, can you hear me?
<JFo> nope
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> jono: poke?
<JFo> jcastro, want me to call you?
<jcastro> yes please
<jcastro> 248 677 1006
<nigelb> jcastro: you did promise me a blog post ;)
<JFo> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel
<jcastro> nigelb: I did! After this call!
 * nigelb hugs jcastro
<nigelb> Thank you
<JFo> jcastro the mythbuster :)
<jcastro> don't spoil it! I forgot what I talked about!
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> popey: mailed!
<JFo> popey, I sound so country
<akgraner> jcastro, The Ubuntu Myth Buster!
<JFo> lol
<akgraner> I think you need that added to your wiki page
<JFo> I agree
<popey> hehe JFo
<jcastro> hey JFo
<jcastro> this kernel testing iso thing
<JFo> hey jcastro
<JFo> yessir?
<jcastro> that would be a nice tool to give locos!
<jcastro> is it all automated and stuff or ?
<JFo> yep, that is the plan :)
<JFo> yep
<JFo> we have them building daily right now
<JFo> I have a task to test them
<JFo> but I am snowed in on other things right now
<JFo> and I don't want to put them out until I have tested them and have them documenting
<JFo> oh man, I said mythbusting too jcastro
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> oh, you are answering my question in the audio now
<jcastro> our intrepid reporter is doing a great job
<JFo> he is indeed
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> jcastro: I never knew lucas was your counterpart in debian until now o.O
<jcastro> kind of-ish
<jcastro> he's my partner in crime!
<nigelb> hehe :)
<JFo> wonder twin powers unite!
<jcastro> hey JFo
<JFo> yessir?
<jcastro> do we get TRIM in maverick?
<JFo> i think the support is there upstream
<JFo> I recall a bug on it
<akgraner> I wanna see jcastro and Jfo in super hero suits
<JFo> want me to dig it up
<akgraner> hmm
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> nevermind... second thoughts on that one
<JFo> heh
<JFo> popey, that actually wasn't as bad as I was afraid it would be :)
<JFo> given our states at the time
<JFo> :-D
<akgraner> JFo's new word - specifically
<nigelb> JFo: do you remember what you said?
<nigelb> I heard everyone was running on alcohol rather than legs :D
<JFo> I do now that I have heard it, but not before :)
<popey> :)
<nigelb> JFo: haha
<popey> i interviewed someone else (nameless) after you, and after more beer, we had to delete the content because we were both so mashed!
<JFo> hahahahaha
<nigelb> popey: haha
<JFo> I can only imagine
<nigelb> can we hear it at next uds?
<popey> not a chance
<JFo> we both sound very tired there popey
<popey> we properly deleted it
<nigelb> that bad?
<popey> we both kept repeating ourselves and rambling on
<akgraner> popey, you didn't get JFo's comedy routine
<popey> i think it helped JFo and I were standing up
<JFo> indeed
<popey> oh we have quite a bit more material, just most of it unfit for airing :)
<JFo> we'd have fallen asleep otherwise
<popey> yeah
<akgraner> I can so believe that
<JFo> akgraner, that was actually the whole bit from beginning to end. I'm surprised I was coherent for that long
<nigelb> popey: I remember you telling having no memory of your momubuntu talk
<akgraner> JFo, :-)
<nigelb> popey: oh, do you have that presentation with you? I'd like to see it
<popey> i dont think it was videotaped :(
 * JFo wanders off to pack for SELF
<popey> there is a longer version at Oggcamp
<jcastro> JFo: I had the wrong address for the council soI had to resend
<nigelb> popey: I wanted the open office presentation
<JFo> jcastro, no sweat
 * nigelb is listening to JFo 
<nigelb> *LOL* defects ;)
<popey> nigelb: http://blip.tv/file/3668964
<JFo> the podcast actually reminded me that we wanted to work out trending topics too with the Forum folks
<popey> audio isnt great, and its quite a bit longer than the "lightning" talk I did at UDS
<popey> also bizarre that I was wearing an aubergine t-shirt and the venue had an aubergine wall behind me!
<JFo> nigelb, defects is a carry over from dealing with bugs at HP and Opsware
<JFo> it still slips in to my speech from time to time
<nigelb> JFo: ah! Also, I can confirm that you were the southern accent I heard and attributed to pete wrongly
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> I keep telling Pete he has a Southern Accent :-)  he laughed
<nigelb> JFo: the testing thing you're talking about is what manoj has been working on?
<JFo> nigelb, yes
<JFo> and cking has just added a BIOS testing bit that we are doing trials on currently
<nigelb> oh that is cool!
<JFo> will help us find bugs in BIOS early on
<nigelb> JFo: will you have time to take a class at UUD about problems that could be hardware specific? what you're talking about needs to be heard by users!
<JFo> nigelb, when is UUD?
<nigelb> JFo: a weekend in July before developer week
<JFo> not sure I will have everything ready by then, depending on the timeframe
<nigelb> saturday/sunday most probably
<JFo> ah, yeah, I doubt it will be cooked by then
<Pendulum> JFo: July 10
<akgraner> JFo, do you not read UWN
<akgraner> it was in there :-P
<JFo> akgraner, skim is more what I am forced to do
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<nigelb> JFo: you can talk about how to file bugs that are hardware specific, etc
<nigelb> stuff that can help you folks!
<akgraner> I don't force you to read it :-P
<JFo> hmmm, nigelb it may be a good idea for me to discuss kernel bugs
<JFo> akgraner, you would if you could :-P
<pleia2> JFo: fwiw, this is really geared toward newbie users
<JFo> pleia2, that sounds perfect
<pleia2> great :)
<akgraner> JFo,  hmmff  - I resemble that remark
<akgraner> :-P
<JFo> I need to discuss the actual role of the team and how that differs from upstream
<JFo> plus I want to start talking about the new process for filing bugs
<JFo> all new user stuff
<JFo> think it would be good?
<nigelb> It would be *awesome*
<pleia2> yep
<JFo> pleia2, akgraner nigelb ^ ?
<JFo> cool
<nigelb> I'll blog your class to the planet!
<JFo> sweet
<JFo> thanks nigelb
<JFo> I think I will do one
<nigelb> JFo: so, 1 hour on saturday 10th July!
<JFo> what do I need to do to get that going?
<JFo> sounds good
<pleia2> what utc times are good for you?
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> let me check and see
<JFo> pleia2, what time does it end UTC?
<JFo> so I don't go past that
<JFo> oh, and what blocks are open, I guess
<nigelb> any time.  if we have too many sessions we might spill over to next day ;)
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid
<JFo> ah
<JFo> so, I think anything after 16 or 1700 UTC is fine... since it is Saturday :)
<pleia2> well, we currently have a schedule which is filled up from 12:00 - 23:00, but we're expanding it on both ends and we can shuffle users in that timeframe if required
<JFo> I see
 * JFo looks at the wiki page
<JFo> nigelb, so the listing at the bottom without times are also sessions?
<nigelb> yes
<JFo> ok
<JFo> I'll add a class in there
 * JFo thinks up a title
<pleia2> JFo: if you could, just go ahead and add it to the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions (we may need to shuffle the schedule on /lucid a bit)
<nigelb> JFo: "OMG! Kernel panic! "
<jcastro> <---- lunching!
<JFo> pleia2, i sure can :)
<JFo> nigelb, seriously? or is that the class title? :)
<nigelb> JFo: suggested course title :D
<pleia2> lol
<JFo> heh, thought so :)
<JFo> i was actually thinking "What is a kernel, and why do i need it?'
<JFo> s/'/"/
<nigelb> JFo: feel free to replace what I put it ;)
<JFo> heh, ok
 * JFo joins user days instructors group
<JFo> nigelb, heh, I actually like that title
<JFo> very much :)
<nigelb> haha :)
<JFo> thanks pleia2 and nigelb... hope we have a great UUD with or without my little chat. :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nigelb> JFo: Thanks fo helping with a class :)
<JFo> anytime :)
 * JFo goes to finish packing :)
<nigelb> popey: awesome mail re:libre planet thingy :)
<AlanBell> I didn't think the libreplanet thing was deserving of a response myself
<nigelb> I saw the planet post and when "what the..."
<AlanBell> I would maybe ask if he would suggest that the perl user groups that are listed on libreplanet should perhaps move to python
<popey> well it's okay now, danny has moved on to the -devel-discuss list
<pleia2> it was nice that he apologized
<popey> pfft, he didnt address a _single_ question in _any_ reply
<popey> he did exactly what every other FSF person does
<nigelb> oh, everyone hates FSF ;)
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-June/011591.html
<pleia2> hate is strong, us practicalists just have trouble with them ;)
<popey> I tire of people telling me my contribution isnt enough, and I should be doing things differently
<pleia2> popey: yeah, that's what stings me too
<AlanBell> I like the FSF, I like RMS I think it is important that he exists
<nigelb> I want a working system more than system running on free software
<pleia2> I recognise the need for extremist groups, but their tactics still leave a bad taste in my mouth
<nigelb> I don't care what happens, but I'd like my speakers, mic, camera, and other stuff that may/may not depend on free sofware to work.
<pleia2> and I appreciate doctormo engaging, I know we disagree
<popey> indeed
<doctormo> heh
<nigelb> popey: I <3 the line "A laudable goal, and I personally wish LibrePlanet well, but I'd appreciate them not trying to hijack an existing community to do their bidding."
<popey> Danny is clearly a highly motivated person and passionate about ubuntu
<AlanBell> LibrePlanet itself seems to lack substance
<nigelb> I understand what he's trying to do, but I'm not sure I like it
<nigelb> so, there is this huge network of stuff that people have done, why dont we use it for $foo
<popey> AlanBell: they list zero uk LUGs
<AlanBell> it is a wiki containing an incomplete directory of lugs and perl groups. I can't find any actual meaning to it all.
<nigelb> Ah, the FSF are the guys behind GNU/linux thing.
<AlanBell> popey: I found a lug in london and one in birmingham
<popey> sorry, lonix, one
<popey> which isnt actually a LUG!
<AlanBell> ah, good catch!
<popey> its because the lugs refused to call themselves GLUGs
<AlanBell> I can see some merit to having the loco team linked to at the appropriate level of their directory
<nigelb> popey: eww
<popey> Matt Lee joined the UK LUGMaster mailing list and said he was setting up a free software directory (which I guess libreplanet has now supplanted)
<popey> asked for volunteer LUGs, a few volunteered, the only one listed was Surrey because they said Matt Could modify the wiki home page of their lug
<AlanBell> GLUGs! oh my
<nigelb> I remember smoeone I know wrote a blog about the gnu/linux arugment. someone in ubuntu.  it was an asesome post
<popey> he pasted the entire GNU manifesto onto their front page
<popey> which made it a bit messy
<popey> so it was moved to a sub-page, matt then de-listed them from the free software groups list
<popey> and ubsubscribed from lugmaster
<nigelb> lol
<popey> amusingly I once told matt that my wireless didnt work in gnewsense, he offered to post an ethernet cable to me :)
<nigelb> haha
<doctormo> popey: Matt Lee is amusing like that
<doctormo> popey: Bought me lunch once
<doctormo> >> I have no issue with people who 'bang on' about free software,
<doctormo> popey: That doesn't seem likely.
<popey> see, I can't have an opinion of my own
<popey> yay - we have hitler mentioned, all bets are off
<popey> sheesh
<doctormo> popey: No your language doesn't seem to reflect your statement.
<doctormo> But most of what you stated in your email I agreed with
<doctormo> Apart from classification of me in the camp with the FSF
<doctormo> I have enough bloody battles with those guys
<popey> I have no problem with people banging on about free software, honestly, I helped organise a free culture event only last month!
<doctormo> To not be put into the black camp with them
<nigelb> popey: yes, I can vouch for that.  I remmber you were complaining about ubnutu not having some cute mascot like suse linux ;)
<popey> hah, yeah
<popey> although we now have the lynx!
<cjohnston> jono: I think you posted a link to the severed fifth ustream and not JB@Home
<doctormo> I thought we had the human being
<popey> not sure I want to buy one of them
 * pleia2 mentioned the suse lizard in her lynx stuffed toy blog post ;)
<popey> :)
<pleia2> it's on my desk
 * pleia2 pets
<popey> doctormo: what I do have issues with is the _method_ by which free software advocates do their job
<popey> dannys post to -devel-discuss sums it up nicely
<nigelb> paultag can be bang on sometimes :D  His one replies are all home runs!
<doctormo> popey: Yes, I have issue with the same method being used by dismissives who do exactly the same thing.
<jono> cjohnston, thanks!
<jono> fixed
<cjohnston> :-)
<doctormo> I don't agree with dpic's language, he's a young lad and needs to work on that.
<popey> making demands of ubuntu which we have already fulfilled (showing a disconnect with the product) and not engaging once their demands aren't met
<popey> sure
<doctormo> popey: I'll be surprised if he leaves the LoCo to be honest
<popey> there's no reason for him to leave the loco, surely?
<popey> the two groups compliment eachother
<doctormo> Not that I know of
<doctormo> Accordingly
<doctormo> I have to restart, one second
<popey> i am amused that a free software advocate such as dpic is happy to show screenshots of himself downloading copyrighted content over bittorrent on his blog! :)
<nigelb> doctormo: you should understand that not everyone using ubuntu think about free software
<popey> BUT THEY SHOULD!
<popey> etc
<nigelb> I'm like _marx_.  It works I use it.  I'm happy with it, I contribute back.
<popey> right, home time methinks..
<popey> you lot be good you cheeky scamps!
<JFo> I will not!
<JFo> 'be good'... the very idea! ;)
<nigelb> haha
 * popey makes a mark on 'The List'
<doctormo> Good... hmm, concept not found.
<nigelb> ok, so community participation in patch review is way too awesome! Down to 1687 from 1952 when I announced the launch of operation cleansweep
<JFo> very nice!
<doctormo> congratulations nigelb, that's awesom
<doctormo> It'll improve trust in submitting patches too
<nigelb> doctormo: I'm in shock myself as to what the heck happened
<doctormo> nigelb: Why? the community is powerful but unorganised, your harnessing lighting sucessfully :-D
<nigelb> doctormo: perhaps the overwhelming response caught me by surprise
<nigelb> JFo: im skipping meeting. 12 am and im *really* sleepy
<JFo> sounds good
<JFo> I'll be sending out an e-mail about the triage summit soon
<JFo> so you should see it
<nigelb> awesome! thanks :)
<cjohnston> doctormo: would you be willing to write about getting involved in ubuntu by being an application author for the ubuntu.com/community page?
<jcastro> popey: man dude, robbie's interview is great
<jcastro> ditto kees and ricks
<jcastro> popey: you should blog these!
<doctormo> cjohnston: Not sure what you need to know from me
<popey> jcastro: yeah, i really enjoyed interviewing rick spencer, he just talked and talked
<cjohnston> doctormo: if you take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages#Developers  Jono wrote that about developers.. if you scroll to the bottom of the page, we need one for application authors.. kinda like the opportunistic developer thing..
<popey> and kees, especially as he was reluctant to do the interview and didnt think he'd be any good, but turned out to be full of awesome!
<nigelb> jcastro: when you do blog, please mention numbers from http://tinyurl.com/2u7kf3b - review queue
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah
<jcastro> I was just waiting a bit since bobbo just posted and I didn't want to bump him down yet
<jcastro> nigelb: go to bed confident I will get to it! :)
<nigelb> off to bed now :)
<qense> Yay! I think the Dutch elections were responsible for the Twitter Fail Whale today. At least the national broadcaster is suggesting that.
<jturek> jono: awesome @home earlier, had some great questions - should fork @home with @home in the cloud to discuss cloud computing :)
<jono> thanks jturek :)
<JFo> jono on Cloud 9? :)
<popey> oh dear http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/new-ubuntu-font-how-to-download-it-but.html
<qense> popey: That looks really bad.
<qense> Exactly the thing the font designer warned for, but worse.
<vish> popey: the cat was out of the bag , when people started posting screenshots with the fonts ;)
<popey> that makes it okay then
<qense> But do you really want a screenscraped font out in the wild? That sounds horrible!
<vish> popey: i meant the OMG folks :)
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> hey... What I had wanted to talk to you about was the HoF
<cjohnston> which... is.. sick... hehe
<AlanBell> qense: if that is just someone taking random glyphs and putting them in a ttf then all the metrics are going to be wrong
<AlanBell> stuff like the new Ubuntu logo has been manually kerned for large sizes, the spacing will be a complete mess.
<jcastro> cjohnston: yep, gimme like 10 minutes or so to finish what I am working on
<cjohnston> yup
<czajkowski> could someone who is wise please explain  why folks rename subjects in threads? boggles me no end
<cjohnston> czajkowski: if you find the answer, please tell me
<czajkowski> grr tis doing my noggin in
<jcastro> czajkowski: skype?
<jcastro> I mean cjohnston
<czajkowski> *sniff*
<czajkowski> no love me for jcastro
<jcastro> maybe later!
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> ffemtcj
<cjohnston> poor czajkowski
 * czajkowski  goes in search of white chocci
<cjohnston> There is some in brussels... I remember.. we saw it
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jcastro> is ffmemtcj your username?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> well..
<cjohnston> ffemtcj is
<jcastro> oh, I thought you were just mashing your keyboard!
<cjohnston> thats my old irc nic
<cjohnston> heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: see mine is czajkowski much easier :p no chocci for you
<jcastro> you do not appear to be signed in!
<cjohnston> i am
<cjohnston> we arent friends tho
<jcastro> I just tried to friend you
<czajkowski> yer very special
<cjohnston> czajkowski: you just gotta type all the letters of the alphabet and hope to get them in the right order for you. ;-)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you are gonna get a wallop for that young lad
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i know
<jcastro> cjohnston: can you try to add me? jcastro1975
<cjohnston> but I still havent figured out how to spell it.. thanks to cz <tab>
<jcastro> I do the same thing
<Pendulum> cjohnston: czajkowski really isn't that hard to spell
<JFo> god forbid there is ever another cz<bla> in this channel :-P
<Pendulum> the hardest bit to remember is the "czaj" and the rest is pretty much how it sounds
<cjohnston> there are two cj<tab>'s in alot of channels
<AlanBell> there is a czam somewhere
<cjohnston> there it is jcastro !
<jcastro> ah wait!
<jcastro> it's making me update
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> czajkowski: we were going to invite you to our call so you wouldn't feel left out
<jcastro> but I guess it's all about chocolate now!
<cjohnston> chrisjohnston
<cjohnston> ooo... czajkowski... I could use your help on something... ;-)
<czajkowski> thats never good..
<czajkowski> sup
<cjohnston> jcastro: she just got on!
<cjohnston> about 5 seconds after we hung up :-(
<czajkowski> cooking
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sup?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: wanna write something for getting involved in the ubuntu community, more specifically advocating ubuntu?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages <-----
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I can do as long as you dont need it between now and 2pm tomorrow
<cjohnston> nah.. maybe by the end of next week?
<czajkowski> ah thats grand
<czajkowski> trying to swat up for a job interview
<cjohnston> cool
<czajkowski> catch ye in a wee bit
<czajkowski> need food
<cjohnston> enjoy!
<cjohnston> jcastro: still around?
<jcastro> sort of
<cjohnston> newz found the files needed to fix it.. would daniel be the right person to assign the bug to?
<jcastro> but I got to get these droids to the south ridge by the end of the day, or there'll be hell to pay
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah! Reply to the mail I just sent with the links
<cjohnston> you can send me a droid
<cjohnston> okie
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> popey:
<popey> ya
<jcastro> I sent one of a my friends a link to the interviews
<jcastro> here's what he says:
<jcastro> "the guy is all British and shit, sweet"
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> heh
<AlanBell> gosh
<dinda> akgraner: and everyone else too!    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/100UsersProject
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-10
<pleia2> dinda: that reminds me, I'm meeting up with some folks from partimus.org this weekend, they've deployed Ubuntu is something like 6 public schools in the bay area (wow!)
<dinda> pleia2: that's great!  I just set up a new dimdim account to use to hold some teacher training  sessions this summer
<pleia2> dinda: oh neat
<doctormo> Gotta find out how they did that pleia2
<pleia2> doctormo: that's part of what I'm looking in to, they haven't done a great job of documenting things so I'll be documenting, getting some best practices and helping them with publicity and recruitment (plus pitching in sysadmin skills and on-site work as I can)
<pleia2> partimus.org is kinda sparse info-wise, the project is vibrant but they're all too busy doing amazing things to tell anyone :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Typical really :-D
 * pleia2 nods
<JFo> anyone know where the list of bugs filed against the erroneous ubuntu package live? I want to gather some kernel bugs out of there
<JFo> I've been told there are tons
<nigelb> doctormo: poke
<doctormo> nigelb: facebook poke
<nigelb> doctormo: can you take a class at ubuntu user day?
<doctormo> what would you have me teach?
<nigelb> I topic is right up your alley, "Getting involved in the Ubuntu Community", with focus to new users
<nigelb> so its like how to get in touch with the community resources that you can use
<nigelb> and how to be one of them
<nigelb> doctormo: sounds like something you want to do for 1 hour on July 10th?
<pleia2> at 16:00 or 21:00 UTC
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm a programmer and artist,
<nigelb> doctormo: you're also a loco contact
 * nigelb begs
<pleia2> no need to be, I'm sure there are others who would be happy to do it :)
<nigelb> well, it is doctormo :)
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> lol
<nigelb> doctormo: so whats your final call, yes or no?
<doctormo> nigelb: I'll do it, although the topic is rather generic, do you have a page written by the last guy who did it?
<pleia2> doctormo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/GettingInvolved
<doctormo> thanks pleia2
<doctormo> nigelb: OK I've put in a whole bunch of alarms
<doctormo> so I don't forget
<nigelb> doctormo: Thanks for helping out :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Will collect in beer at next UDS ;-P
<pleia2> doctormo: what time is best for you? (currently we have the class at 16:00 UTC, but 21:00 is possible too
<nigelb> doctormo: sure :D
<jcastro> nigelb: blog post done!
<doctormo> The time is set already
<nigelb> jcastro: yay, thank you!
<nigelb> jcastro: hows tumblr so far?
<jcastro> I like it
<jcastro> much simpler than wordpress
<jcastro> it's basically just a text box
<nigelb> I might move to something simpler
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> doctormo: hey
<doctormo> pleia2: Did I ever show you this kick ass systems admin image I did _ages_ ago: http://imagebin.ca/view/RwzVAd.html
<doctormo> I found it digging up images for paultag
<pleia2> doctormo: haha, that's great!
<doctormo> pleia2: I'll take that as a no :-D
<pleia2> yeah, never saw it :)
<doctormo> The shading is very incomplete and I feel red faced about the quality, but it still looks bad-ass to me.
<AlanBell> doctormo: that is full of awesome. Inkscape?
<doctormo> AlanBell: yes
<nigelbabu> what? where?
<AlanBell> link 10 lines above this nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> gah, not in the nigelb session
<AlanBell> http://imagebin.ca/view/RwzVAd.html
<AlanBell> looks a bit like Sarah Palin, but more intelligent
<doctormo> AlanBell: If sarah had taken up engeneering instead of shooting?
<nigelbabu> popey: heya, next UUD is around the corner.  Do you want to try doing a session this time around?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: moring hows things?
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey czajkowski
<dpm> things are good, happy to see it has cooled down here. We had really warm days lately, really too warm. How about you?
<dpm> morgen dholbach!
<dholbach> 22°C, millions of things to do, still one talk to prepare for Saturday :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> well, that's already 66% of the talks prepared already!
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> dpm: we have rain, care to swap ;p
<dpm> hmmm, actually I'm fine. I would have swapped a week ago, though :)
<czajkowski> smart :)
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: is your to do list getting any smaller?
<dholbach> czajkowski: not really :)
<dholbach> but at least there's a bunch of stuff where I still have all the cycle to do them :)
<czajkowski> not so bad so
<nigelbabu> heya dpm,  czajkowski
<nigelbabu> morning!
<dpm> morning nigelbabu :)
<dholbach> ara: I thought you were on the road already! :)
<ara> dholbach, this afternoon :-)
<dholbach> ahhhhh, gotcha
<dholbach> ara: I was talking to a friend yesterday who made Berlin → Gibraltar in three days, but they did quite a bit of night-driving :)
<ara> dholbach, we prefer 4 and sleeping a bit :D
<dholbach> I totally see what you mean :)
<dholbach> I'm working from home today and it's getting hot in this room already, then rhythmbox decided to pick "thank god it's christmas" - slightly weird
<czajkowski> hah that is weird
<czajkowski> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Why-open-source-developers-should-thank-Apple-1018783.html pretty good article
<popey> \o/ christmas!
 * popey hangs out the decorations
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * czajkowski gaffa tapes popey up- NO 
<jussi> christmas in july... awesome :D
<dholbach> that's like living in Australia
<dholbach> ;-)
<jussi> yup
 * jussi is still hunting for perl coders if someone has some skills...
<jussi> oh crap, Im late. see you all.
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hey dholbach, how are you
<dholbach> good good - how 'bout you? :)
<nigelbabu> jussi: I suggest blogging on planet.  Last time I got stuck with code, got help that way
<jussi> nigelbabu: good point, I shall do that. Im looking for people to help freenode, and thereby the IRCC, with the new group management system.
<jussi> some of the features we are after: http://paste.ubuntu.com/443808/
<nigelbabu> jussi: I know.  I tried to help, but i know too little about irc protocol
<nigelbabu> popey: poke, re: uud
<jussi> nigelbabu: thanks for trying in any case
<nigelbabu> jussi: I might try again for helping with design later on
<nigelbabu> probably after m cycle is over and patch review stuff is mostly done
<jussi> nigelbabu: Im hoping we get some stuff done this cycle
<nigelbabu> jussi: Also, ask uupc to broadcast the call for help ;)
<jussi> uupc?
<nigelbabu> ubuntu uk podcast
<nigelbabu> I'm sure a fair number of people listen to it, someone's got to be a perl coder
<nigelbabu> jussi: Meanwhile, try bribing elly :D
<jussi> lol
<jussi> yeah, Ill try that also
<jussi> :D
<popey> nigelbabu: you know the email address :)
<popey> nigelbabu: we get about 6000 downloads between each episode
<popey> dunno how many listen :)
<jussi> popey: you are part of uupc right?
<popey> yes
<nigelbabu> popey: I already mailed! This is for jussi :)
<popey> yeah, i know
<jussi> popey: whats the proceedure if I want to get the word out about the gms coding?
<popey> hence the smiley
<nigelbabu> popey: the uud poke was whether you'd want to take a class
<popey> jussi: email the show, podcast@ubuntu-uk.org
<jussi> popey: ok, will do. thanks :)
<nigelbabu> popey: when is next episode?
<popey> two weeks today
<nigelbabu> popey: ok, I'll send you folks more mails ;)
<popey> not sure about uud
<popey> when is it?
<nigelbabu> July 10th
<nigelbabu> (the weekend before my birthday :D)
<nigelbabu> Interesting read about apple and how they've benefited open source http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Why-open-source-developers-should-thank-Apple-1018783.html
<jussi> nigelbabu: lol czajkowski posted that already
<Pendulum> speaking of czajkowski, she did a nice interview on Ubuntu for an Irish tech podcast :)
<nigelbabu> jussi: she's fast ;)
<JanC> the part about Apple bringing more freedom about what applications to install on mobile phones is actually backwards in Belgium though; in the past you could install whatever you wanted on phones that supported installing apps, Apple (and probably blackberry?) were the first to restrict what you can install on their phone...
<JanC> it's forbidden to lock a phone to only work with one carrier here, so carriers couldn't really control anything--unfortunately that law got relaxed under pressure from... Apple
<jussi> :(
<JanC> the iPhone looked less attractive when people see the real price of it, I guess  ;)
<nigelbabu> I'm happy with a cellphone that makes calls and send messages
<nigelbabu> thats all I want with a phone and it caters to it well
<czajkowski> Pendulum: oi :p
<Pendulum> czajkowski: people keep ignoring me when I mention it. You're the only one who notices :P
<czajkowski> Pendulum: highligh name
<Pendulum> I know
<Pendulum> but I meant more that it's not doing any harm since no one has asked for a link yet :P
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> link please
<Pendulum> AlanBell: http://www.pcliveradio.ie/ubuntu-and-more/
<Pendulum> now czajkowski can smack me when she sees me next
 * AlanBell listens
<AlanBell> starts 6:30 in
<AlanBell> it is very good
<AlanBell> excellent in fact
<popey> jcastro, someone has suggested to me that the latest UUPC needs subtitles :)
<popey> (a brit, obviously)
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<nigelb> popey: I feel all uupc's need subtitles except the last one.  I just abuot make out the british accents
<czajkowski> I've not listened to this new episode, whos accent is the issue?
<nigelb> jorge and jfo :D
<nigelb> probaly jfo's southern accent is difficult for british to understand
<popey> pffft
<popey> we dont have accents
<popey> it's all you lot that do :)
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> so true
<JFo> :)
<greg-g> oh JFo did you find out where to get the bugs that weren't reported against a package?
<JFo> greg-g, nope :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: I can make out what you say better than the uupc folks, only some of the words/phrases/sentences don't make sense to me
<JFo> greg-g, but I'd love to
<greg-g> JFo: http://ur1.ca/06jj8
<greg-g> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<czajkowski> nigelb: :)
<JFo> thanks much greg-g :)
<greg-g> JFo: is that what you were looking for?
<JFo> I believe so
<greg-g> awesome, glad I could help
<JFo> me too :)
<jussi> oooh, nice article from cory doctorow: http://www.boingboing.net/2010/06/10/ubuntu-lucid-lynx-fe.html
<bencrisford> jussi: :D
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> check out the comments
<jcastro> "How in the hell did you get your multifunction mouse working? X doesn't support any more than the standard buttons"
<doctormo> jcastro: heh, since I'm using a mouse with 5 buttons that also doubles as a tablet and it works without any mods....
<qense> If hardware works good on Linux, and it does that more and more these days, it works splendidly awesome, often better than on other OSes I won't name.
<nigelb> jcastro: that comment was sane, not random attack or anything ;)
<nigelb> qense: heya
<nigelb> qense: are you interested in taking a class for ubuntu user days on July 10th?
<qense> nigelb: That is the first Saturday of my summer holiday!
<qense> I think I'll have some time that day.
<qense> nigelb: What do you want me to teach?
<nigelb> qense: yay \o/
<nigelb> qense: "Package Management Basics"
<qense> aargh
<doctormo> nigelb: lol
<nigelb> lol, its about installing packages for newbies to ubuntu, not packaging
<qense> phew
<qense> I now the basics of the basics of packaging, so I'm not suitable for teaching packaging.
<qense> know
<nigelb> like, trusted sources, ppas, and random debs that you find lying around (not to trust them), etc
<nigelb> qense: here's what we have now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid
<nigelb> can you pick a time you like, going early is fine I think, if 0300 is too late :D
<qense> 3:00 GMT? That would be 5:00 my time
<qense> What is the session "Trusted Software, Where to find it, and why" about?
<qense> nigelb: I'm in CEST, which is UTC+2
<nigelb> qense: arg, hold on.  lemme find what package management basics is about
<nigelb> qense: this is what its all about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/PackageManagementBasics
<doctormo> qense, nigelb: not sure if this will be useful: http://doctormo.org/2009/08/06/systems-administration-package-management/
 * nigelb hugs doctormo 
<doctormo> nigelb: This is why we wanted to write course material :-P
<nigelb> qense: does 10 am UTC soud ok?
<jcastro> oh no
<jcastro> jono's on a plane
<jcastro> you guys know what that means, expect inbox fury
<nigelb> haha
<qense> nigelb: That is doable. :)
<nigelb> qense: yay!
<qense> Glad I can help.
<jono> jcastro, lol
<qense> Internet on a plane? Are you spending Canonical's valuable money on not-dirt-cheap air carrier?
<nigelb> jcastro: lesson 1 at talking behind your boss' back, make sure he's not around :D
<qense> or don't ping him
<qense> or don't talk about him in PUBLICLY LOGGED CHANNELS
<jono> qense, Delta
<jono> hah, my team are pretty up front with how they read me, which is awesome
<qense> That doesn't sound hideously expensive, but not too Toepolev as well.
<jono> gotta manage your manager
<qense> Sometimes you just have to be tough to your manager, otherwise he will never learn to listen to you.
 * nigelb googles that word with T
<jono> qense, *cough* https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperStackTour *cough*
<jcastro> hah, told you guys!
<nigelb> jono: thanks for sending bobbo our way
<nigelb> this one week as been *awesome*
<jcastro> yes indeed, I can't believe he did all that in a week
<qense> jono: I know! But suddenly I discovered what huge todo-lists procrastination gives you now school is ending and several essays wait to be written and a test week is coming near. But that's no excuse for being late, I'm working on it!
<jono> nigelb, no worries, thanks need to go to bobbo though :)
<nigelb> jono: it will go there once he stops spamming the planet :D
<qense> and there was this school trip to a sunny island
<jono> qense, no worries, it didn't take me long to write mine - about 20mins max
<qense> jono: What is your deadline?
<jono> nigelb, hehe
<qense> The date you actually start getting mad at me?
<jono> qense, well I wanted it completed last week - but could you complete by the end of tomorrow?
<nigelb> seriously though, I'll write it on a weekly report that we plan to write every monday
<jono> nigelb, sweet!
<qense> Tjono: that should be possible. Sorry for making you miss the other deadline.
<jono> lets see if we can get some more work experience folks :)
<jono> qense, no worries! dude, you are a volunteer, its cool :)
<qense> ok! :)
<nigelb> jono, jcastro : If you've not seen http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/planet-ubuntu/operation-cleansweep-day-four-update, please see and add counter to blogs :)
<jcastro> qense: can you get me a pony too?
<jono> I just wanted to put a very small version of me on shoulder that whispers in your ear
<jono> nigelb, yeah, that is awesome
<jono> I just tweeted it
<jono> we need the counter to link to the cleansweep page though
<qense> jcastro: I could draw you one.
<doctormo> jono: maybe we should make mini-jono a quickly app.
<jcastro> yes, it could fire off random metal riffs throughout the day
<nigelb> jono: its already there.  bobbo is awesome ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: and floods mailboxes :D
<qense> I've subscribed to so many source packages and mailing lists that I think I feel a bit of the pain what it's like to be famous and have your mail address out in the public at the same time. So many mails and so many useless ones!
<qense> imagine that some people get that many useFULL ones!
<jono> nigelb, the link is there?
<jono> doctormo, lol
<nigelb> jono: the script and a static picture is there :)
<jono> nigelb, but when I click on the widget at http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/planet-ubuntu/operation-cleansweep-day-four-update it does not link me to the cleansweep getting started page
<jono> and the fragment doesnt include a link either
<nigelb> jono: what link?
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<jono> ideally when someone sees the widget they can click on it and go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<nigelb> jono: ah, I'll poke dholbach about it :)
<jono> thanks :)
<nigelb> 26
<jono> I will blog it today
<nigelb> grr, irssi
<doctormo> I may disapear from irc, my irc client konversation is being revaluated since It was removed in last nights upgrade.
<jono> doctormo, np
<qense> doctormo: Are you running Maverick or what?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: im getting ready to reply to the loco-directory email.. what do you want me to change the title to? ;-)
<jono> akgraner, what is the SELF hashtag?
<cjohnston> #SELinuxfest iirc
<akgraner> jono, what cjohnston said :-)
<Pendulum> I have the World Cup kick off concert on in the background and the song currently being performed is about Africa and had a line about "the spirit of ubuntu"
<jono> thanks
<akgraner> jono, you and pgraner seem to always get the flights with wifi :-P
<jono> akgraner, yeah, we are lucky
<jono> :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: WOW
<Pendulum> nigelb: well it's not that surprising
<jono> greg-g, ping?
<greg-g> jono: pong
<nigelb> I can't watch the football at all :/ stupid TZ
<cjohnston> I dont ever get a flight with wifi
<cjohnston> or if so its a one hour flight and they want 50$
<jono> greg-g, did you see http://www.severedfifth.com/2010/06/10/severed-fifth-in-video-soundtracks/ - great example of Creative Commons empowering people
<jono> mind blogging it?
<Pendulum> nigelb: there is no fottball in this, just music
<greg-g> jono: nice! I hadn't
<greg-g> jono: I'll try to get to that tonight
<jono> thanks greg-g
<nigelb> Pendulum: ah
<jono> I think these kinds of use cases are cool to share
<Pendulum> nigelb: although now we've got Desmond Tutu wearing a football jersey
<nigelb> Pendulum: hahahaha
<jcastro> nigelb: jono: I think the patch review thing should be a little meter on all of planet
<jcastro> like how GNOME did with the fundraising
<nigelb> jcastro: thats a worthy idea!
<nigelb> jcastro: can you make it happen? ;))
<jono> jcastro, agreed
<jono> lets get it hyperlinked and then could you take care of getting it on there?
<nigelb> 37
<nigelb> grr
<nigelb> jcastro: I can get the hyperlink done and talk to you tomorrow, so you can talk to sysadmins
<jono> jcastro, perfect, thanks
<jcastro> I don't know how I'd get it on there, but I can look into it
<jcastro> they had a slicker slider that would look better on planet I think
 * jcastro goes to look for it
<jono> cheers
<jcastro> do we need to have a discussion with anyone about putting something like that on planet?
<jcastro> hmm, you know what, nm, I'll JFDI it
<tsimpson> jono: about the privacy issue thing, we already do give an entry message when you join #ubuntu and #kubuntu (though we should set one for the other core channels)
<tsimpson> for instance, when you join #ubuntu ChanServ sends you this notice: "[#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/"
<jono> tsimpson, lets talk in msg
<tsimpson> sure
<qense> good night everyone!
<jono> ok folks, about to touch down in Atlanta
<jono> back in a bit
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1187037/planet-ruler.png
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> like that jono ^^^
<jono> jcastro, I think so
<jono> lets do it
<jono> lets have a featured project in there
<jono> biab
<jcastro> yeah, I have to get the code from lucas
<czajkowski> cjohnston: i will throttle you
<Pendulum> czajkowski: what'd he do?
<czajkowski> he threatened to change a subject thread
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-11
<doctormo_empathy> nigelb: For all those doing user day graphics: http://doctormo.org/2010/06/10/inkscape-templates/
<pleia2> cool, thanks doctormo_empathy :)
<doctormo_empathy> pleia2: NP, let me know if it's useful to you.
<nigelb> czajkowski: you need help with throttling ;) ?
<jturek> ping nigelb
<nigelbabu> Listening to rock music and coding is fun! ;)
<nigelbabu> (as long as I don't sing along aloud) :p
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> nigelbabu: its fun for you singing... just probably not fun for others :P
<jussi> lol
<jussi> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi jussi
<dpm> good morning everyone
<jussi> dpm: morning good sir!
<dpm> hey jussi, good morning :)
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<dpm> morning czajkowski, buenos días randa_
<randa_> morning dpm, czajkowski, dholbach
<dholbach> hola randa_
 * czajkowski hugs randa_ 
<randa_> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> Thank you
<dholbach> hola czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: dholbach morning :D
<nigelbabu> ok, to keep pinging short, Morning ALL!
<dpm> I'll ping you anyway. Regardless of the timezone, it's good to keep people awake: good morning nigelbabu!!! :)
<dholbach> yo nigelbabu!
<nigelbabu> dpm: haha
<nigelbabu> off to lunch, its 1420 here!
<dholbach> nigelbabu: what are you having for lunch?
<dpm> nevermind, just making sure you're not doing a siesta on us!
<dholbach> dpm: man… that's what the Spanish (and Catalan, and Asturian and Basque, and …) are known for
<dpm> it's a good tradition to export worldwide, though :)
 * dholbach would love to go to lunch with nigelbabu now
<dholbach> I had a look at the pictures from India with a friend a few days ago… it's high time I go there again :)
<randa_> dholbach: are you at Linux Tag?
<dholbach> randa_: I'll be there tomorrow, the whole day
<dholbach> give three talks
<czajkowski> dholbach: talks all done?
<dholbach> czajkowski: almost
<dholbach> czajkowski: the one I'm giving together with others, I'm still chasing them up
<randa_> dholbach: great can you check if there are Ubuntu Cds when you go, there should be loads
<dholbach> randa_: will do
<randa_> thanks dholbach!
<czajkowski> dholbach: excellent
<czajkowski> dholbach: who are the others giving the talk wiht you
<dholbach> noodles (Michael Nelson) from the LP team
<dholbach> henninge (Henning Eggers) from the LP team
<dholbach> (they're both done with their stuff)
<dholbach> bdrung (Benjamin Drung), Ubuntu Berlin guy, Ubuntu and Debian developer
<dholbach> ccm (Caspar Clemens Mierau), Ubuntu Berlin guy, sort of the team leader :)
<dholbach> that's one of the talks
<jussi> arg
<jussi> Iv lost my blog password :(
<czajkowski> dholbach: hope it's recorded
<dpm> dholbach, that looks like a launchpaddish talk
<dholbach> czajkowski: I dunno
<dholbach> dpm: actually it's going to be "Ubuntu - thousands of projects, millions of users - how it all works in 50 minutes"
<dholbach> dpm: it'll be a lot of everything
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> then I'll give another one about how fixing bugs is easy because of people like james_w
<dholbach> and another one about launchpadlib
<dholbach> and an interview about bug jams and ubuntu berlin
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> I should go to LT some time
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> particularly Saturday is good fun
<cjohnston|cell> czajkowski: Do you want me to get itnet7 to smack me for ya?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I assume you like paneer.  Had a paneer cheese sandwich and a watermelon juice
<nigelbabu> cjohnston|cell: at work?
<cjohnston|cell> Nope. Me and itnet7 and pak33m are on a road trip
<nigelbabu> cjohnston|cell: running from czajkowski ?
<cjohnston|cell> Yes. Lol
<nigelbabu> haha
<dholbach> nigelbabu: nice :)
<cjohnston|cell> Mornin dholbach
<czajkowski> cjohnston|cell: I didnt see any emails...
<dholbach> hiya cjohnston|cell
<dholbach> cjohnston|cell: I got your email, but was too busy to reply yet - sorry
<cjohnston|cell> Np
<dholbach> cjohnston|cell: I'll try to go and fix the HoF asap, at least make the css show up again
<cjohnston|cell> czajkowski: I wouldn't do that to you
<cjohnston|cell> Cool
<dholbach> cjohnston|cell: other than that the HoF is not in a releasable state right now unfortunately
<cjohnston|cell> Is it on a canon server
<dholbach> yes
<cjohnston|cell> Ic
<dholbach> cjohnston|cell: the code is a terrible mess and apart from my vanity the code right now also contains passwords :)
<cjohnston|cell> Heh
<dholbach> cjohnston|cell: so thanks a lot for your offer of help, but I first need to put some work into it, so it's more fun to help out
<dholbach> I'd love to make it open source a nice project again
<dholbach> but it's a little less priority than all ther other stuff :-/
<czajkowski> cjohnston|cell: smart lad!
<dholbach> I'll keep you in the loop
<czajkowski> oh I passed the technical interviews for AOL and HR, and now have another techincal and face to face interview
 * dholbach hugs cjohnston|cell
<dholbach> czajkowski: congratulations
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: *hugs* All the best!
<cjohnston|cell> Sounds good. Jono had wanted to get it going again so I kinda voluntold.
<cjohnston|cell> Yay cz
<cjohnston|cell> Uggh
<cjohnston|cell> Cell phone tab fail
<dholbach> coluntold
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> voluntold
<dholbach> nevermind
<cjohnston|cell> Lol
<nigelbabu> cjohnston|cell: you can't even autocomplete her name? LOL
<nigelbabu> dholbach: that seems to be most of what cjohnston|cell is doing :p
<cjohnston|cell> If I miss the button on my phone it's suckage
<cjohnston|cell> nigelbabu: Did you see that I got Zack to move? I'm going to see if I can get qense to move to Zach's old spot and have Zack at 10
<nigelbabu> cjohnston|cell: lyz told me you got Zach to move.  Just FYI, its first day of sense's holiday.  Don't ruin it ;)
<nigelbabu> (I mean July 10th)
<cjohnston|cell> Lol
<cjohnston|cell> I'll see what we can work out
<nigelbabu> :)
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> (and bobbo)
<jcastro> I had an awesome idea
<jcastro> and jono is like "ok do it"
<jcastro> but once again my mouth is writing checks my body can't cash!
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1187037/planet-ruler.png
<jcastro> I think we should do that ^^^ for the patch count
<jcastro> They gave me this: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnomeweb-wml/tree/www.gnome.org/friends/ruler/update-ruler
<jcastro> discuss!
<dholbach> jcastro: what would it do?
<dholbach> like this http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html ?
<jcastro> it would be a planet-wide patch slider
<jcastro> right
<dholbach> ahhh planet-wide
<jcastro> except instead of per blog
<jcastro> and then we make it so whatever we care about those weeks or cycle we put there
<dholbach> it'd be sweet to have it on planet
<jcastro> so, patches, RC bugs
<jcastro> I am talking to TheDoctor now
<dholbach> awesome
<jcastro> since they are redesigning planet
<jcastro> but it won't be for a bit
<jcastro> can you look at how hard it would be to hack it in now?
<dholbach> basically it's:    <script type="text/javascript" src="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/gadget.js"></script>
<dholbach> and you're done
<dholbach> add it, all set
<jcastro> oh so you think keeping the current one?
<dholbach> I'm not sure what you would like the "new one" to do?
<jcastro> the same thing as the one you have now
<dholbach> but look different?
<jcastro> but i didn't think of adding the one you have
<jcastro> yeah, it just looks cooler I think, but whatever, let's have the design team do it on the new planet
<dholbach> I personally am not too attached to any kind of artwork
<jcastro> we just need to change the text I think
<jcastro> instead of powered by
<dholbach> considering that I did this http://daniel.holba.ch/review/meter.png
<dholbach> and daker kicked some ass with with http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html
<jcastro> something like "Help review patches in Ubuntu!" or something
<jcastro> something that makes it obvious what the meter is
<dholbach> if somebody wants to make it prettier, sure
<dholbach> I'll fix that instantly
<jcastro> ok, so basically I can pull planet and mess with it right?
<dholbach> I think so, yes
<dholbach> I just don't know if the .css is included in the bzr branc
<dholbach> h
<dholbach> (or whatever)
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html is fixed now
<jcastro> bah, it is not.
<jcastro> ok so for today I'll have them put that on
<dholbach> then it's this
<dholbach> template_files = config/members/rss20.xml.tmpl examples/rss10.xml.tmpl examples/opml.xml.tmpl examples/foafroll.xml.tmpl config/members/index.html.tmpl
<dholbach> need to touch the .html file I guess
<dholbach> and add that line there
<jcastro> and then I'll task the design team to use the GNOME code to make something slick and built in and generic so we can use it in the future.
<jcastro> ok so the webteam probably has access to that?
<dholbach> jcastro: I guess so
<dholbach> jcastro: they can go and mess with http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-review-overview
<dholbach> jcastro: it's the "countdown.py" script that writes the necessary .js file
<jcastro> ok
<czajkowski> hmm anyone seen forums council folks ?
<jcastro> dholbach: oh did you get my mail about HoF?
<dholbach> jcastro:
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I talked to cjohnston about it already
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> high five
<dholbach> cjohnston: short version: I'll fix the CSS for now, but the code is in an unreleasable state
<dholbach> jcastro: and that's not just my vanity because the code sucks slightly, but also because it contains passwords :-)
<jcastro> hah, awesome
<dholbach> so a bit lower on my priority scale is to revamp it and make it suck less and then make rock more
<dholbach> (and invite others to help me with that)
 * dholbach goes back and rehearses a talk that has way too much information for too short time :)
<jcastro> jono: are you on maverick?
<doctormo_empathy> jono or jcastro: Morning, do either of you know who to contact for details on the Canonical partner program?
<jcastro> no clue
<czajkowski> doctormo_empathy: ask AlanBell
<dholbach> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners?
<dholbach> depends what kind of partner, etc.
<doctormo_empathy> dholbach: Support I think
<dholbach> http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<cjohnston|cell> jcastro: I think he said he is on -m. Just had breakfast with him
<czajkowski> cjohnston|cell: where are you
<cjohnston|cell> Self
<czajkowski> ah fun
<czajkowski> give akgraner a big hug from me
<cjohnston|cell> Ok
<cjohnston|cell> czajkowski: Im here with itnet7 and pak33m
<czajkowski> ohhh give itnet7 a massive hug
<czajkowski> poor chap has not been online in ages for me to nab him to do so
<czajkowski> for those who are interested in couchdb http://twitter.com/janl/status/15933969677
<dholbach> I call it a day now - have a great WE!
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye czajkowski
<qense> good afternoon
<qense> jono: Finished the Ayatana content, and placed it at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperStackTour#Ayatana>. If you've got any remarks on my work, please tell me and I'll see what I can do!
<cjohnston> qense: ping
<cjohnston> qense: nm
<czajkowski> Technoviking: ping
<Technoviking> czajkowski: pong
<jono> jcastro, so is the app menu working with the unity release?
<jcastro> yessir!
<jcastro> on both maverick and lucid/ppa.
<jcastro> do an update, log out, then back in
<jcastro> and the bugs on the apps are really starting to come in now
<jono> jcastro, safe to upgrade now? X issues fixed?
<jono> in maverick
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> today was a good day, everything finally synced up
<jono> cool
<doctormo> OK got my IRC back to semi-rationale using a proxy to connect to all the channels. Empathy is such a rubbish irc client, we should fix that.
<jono> bandwidth is crap here, will update later
<jcastro> jono: the menu has a slight little fade thing too when you move over it
<jcastro> it's badass
<jono> sweet :)
<greg-g> jono: things got crazy yesterday and today, but since it is already 5:20 on a Friday, I think I'll write it up this weekend and post it on Monday (that blog post). Cool?
<jono> greg-g, sounds great :-)
<jono> thanks, man
<greg-g> jono: np, man.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-12
<nigelb> jturek: pong
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-13
<cjohnston|cell> nhandler: Can you email me. I'll be home in 9 hours or so
<nigelb> cjohnston|cell: I'll mail you ;)
<nhandler> cjohnston|cell: Done
<nigelb> cjohnston|cell: looks like me and nhandler mailed you :D
<cjohnston|cell> What's the branch?
<nigelb> cjohnston|cell: https://code.launchpad.net/uwn
<cjohnston|cell> Cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-06
<nigelb> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: I talked to the openhatch folks last night/early today morning.
<dholbach> how did it go?
<nigelb> They're very much interested in us using openhatch to fill in the "need volunteers" and "I want to help" scenario.
<dholbach> what would we have to do?
<nigelb> There's a lot of intersect between the 2 communities, since paulproteus who found the project is also a DD and friend of a bunch of people in Ubuntu
<nigelb> dholbach: I think we need to use the platform, but if you want you can talk to them at #openhatch
<dholbach> what specifically would we have to change?
<nigelb> I don't think we have to change anything,
<nigelb> Openhatch gives us a medium and we'd need to use it.
<dholbach> do you know which information we would have to feed in there?
<dholbach> do you know if there's additional features that'd be valuable for us?
<nigelb> dholbach: At this point, I can't comment. I've not looked at openhatch website in a while.  If you want I can look that up and get back to you.
<dholbach> if you want to, that's great - I guess I'll also have a look
<dholbach> not today, as I have something else to finish to day, but probably some time this week
<nigelb> Great
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> nigelb: dholbach dpm  o/
<kim0> The usual early birds
<dholbach> hey kim0, hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, kim0, nigelb :)
<nigelb> kim0: Morning!
<nigelb> Firefox downloads just crossed 200,000,000. Wow.
<AlanBell> and that doesn't include many linux users
<nigelb> True, I'm using the PPA for both my machines.
<czajkowski> have had 1 guy mail me twice over the weekend since jono mailed me and ccd him to help him with his team, last one asking when I was going to get back to him, clearly weekend doesn't matter with a teams enthuasim :)
<greg-g> czajkowski: the weekend is usually the volunteer's time to get things done with their hobby :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: and some people like to relax and do non geeky stuff
<czajkowski> 3 mails is a lot to get from a person
<czajkowski> :)
<greg-g> true, that is excessive
<nigelb> Anyone sub'd to launchpad.net/summit might kill me for what I did over the weekend.  Triaged a bunch of bugs, marked them bitesize, fixed a bunch, requested merge, :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<greg-g> nigelb: I would love you, actually
<nigelb> greg-g: heh :)
<nigelb> greg-g: Unless you're the person who has to review all the branches.  I'm not sure if mhall119 wants to hug me or stab me right now :P
<mhall119> stabbing-hug
<mhall119> isn't Daviey around to review summit MPs?
<nigelb> I'm not sure how much time he has, let me ask him.
<mhall119> "-from BeautifulSoup import BeautifulSoup" may be the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in a diff
<mhall119> props to nigelb
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<jono> hows things?
<dholbach> good good - internet is still not working, so I went to my old office today and it's good to see the guys there again :)
<jono> dholbach, cool :-)
<dholbach> how about you?
<jono> kim0, all set?
<jono> dholbach, all good here thanks :-)
 * kim0 plugs the mic
<kim0> jono: ready
<Daviey> mhall119, bah
<mhall119> :)
<jono> dholbach, want to bring our call forward?
<dholbach> sure, why not - give me a sec
<jono> dholbach, np
<dholbach> jono, rock on
<jono> jcastro, want to bring our call earlier?
<jono> jcastro, have some interesting updates
<dholbach> jono, bah, you didn't tell me about those interesting updates! now I'm curious! :)
<jono> dholbach, they are about you
<jono> LOL
<jono> j/k
 * dholbach storms out
<jono> just some quality improvments re. Unity
<dholbach> nice
<jcastro> jono: we can, I'd like to bring DBO in, I've been trying to snag him all day but he's been in  meetings.
<jcastro> jono: I've got some stuff all set ready to go, just need to sync up
<jcastro> jono: ok I'm going to lunch now then
<jono> jcastro, np, we can chat later
<jono> happy to chat now if you have time though
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> ring me up!
<jono> is DBO essential to the call?
<jono> ok cool
<jcastro> eventually
<jcastro> but it wouldn't hurt for us to sync up first
<jono> yup
<dholbach> alright - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<nhandler> You too dholbach
<nigelb> Some days are awesome.
<nigelb> I was trying to organize something around FTBFS.
<nigelb> Randomly a Canonical employee pings me and volunteers to help :)
<nigelb> I didn't even know him at all.
<koolhead17> nigelb: canonical loves you, because you love ubuntu :)
<nigelb> koolhead17: Not really. Its only about the person rather than where they work at.
<koolhead17> Okey. as you say.
<koolhead17> kim0: ping
<jono> jcastro, can you give me the link to the Unity bitesize bug list?
<jcastro> it's in the topic of #ayatana
<jcastro> http://goo.gl/tiheb
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> jono: check this out
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/727901
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 727901 in ayatana-design "When dragging and dropping a file on to the Launcher, the Launcher icons that are valid drop receptacles don't highlight until the cursor is over the launcher." [Critical,Fix released]
<jcastro> the new template IN ACTION.
<jcastro> (see below the ====== line)
<jcastro> we're putting these on every one of these backlog bugs
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/backlog
<jcastro> here's what the milestone will look like
<jcastro> (note, it's currently a mess, I'm about 1/3 of the way through)
<paultag> jcastro: hey big guy, can I use you for a ref' for a job I'm going for tommorow?
<jcastro> NO.
<jono> jcastro, that is awesome
<jcastro> (of course)
<paultag> jcastro: you rock, thanks man.
<jcastro> jono: we're going to put the plan in each bug
<jcastro> it will suck for jason right now
<jcastro> but each one he does removes it from his list
<jcastro> and helps people fix it faster
<jcastro> so it's more of a plant now, harvest later
<jono> totally
<jono> jcastro, jason said this really helped last cycle
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> he writes this kind of thing down for himself /anyway/
<jcastro> this just puts it in the bug
<jono> jcastro, I am just working on a blog post about how indicators could raise the visibility of work, just did some mock-ups
<jono> will get it online soon
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'm going to be grinding lp for the rest of the day I bet, so you'll know where to find me
<jcastro> some of these are all sorts of triaged wrong
<jcastro> so we're putting them in good shape.
<paultag> jcastro: could I have you PM a phone number so I don't have to stalk you? I'll beer you next time we meet up
<pleia2> man, I should have held out the reference for a beer
<jcastro> 1-800-OHI-OSUX
<paultag> pleia2: I'll beer you when we meet up :)
<paultag> pleia2: I owe you at least a few
<pleia2> \o/
<jono> jcastro, good work
<jcastro> jono: here's the "as of now" list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~unity-community-hackers
<jono> awesome
<jono> brb, lunch
<jcastro> actually, we're closer to 50% through the list
<jcastro> this isn't as sucky as I thought
<jcastro> it's just "medium" sucky.
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683179
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 683179 in unity-2d "Dash - Add BFB 'flirt' animation to startup sequence" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jcastro> can someone not-Canonical click on one of those movies and tell me if it works for you?
<paultag> jcastro: fails
<paultag> Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again. ←
<jcastro> I deleted your lp account
<jcastro> (j/k it's just a permissions problem I think)
<paultag> hehe
 * czajkowski prods paultag 
<paultag> hey czajkowski, what's up friendo?
<czajkowski> paultag: you keep wanting to skype me
<czajkowski> when I'm asleep
<czajkowski> I'm awake now
<paultag> czajkowski: have time now?
<paultag> k :)
<czajkowski> I do
<paultag> roger doger
<czajkowski> oi who you calling dodgey
<czajkowski> fecker
<czajkowski> no sound...
<paultag> popey: prod
<popey> o/
<popey> wassup?
<paultag> popey: czajkowski and I are chatting if you want in
<popey> ok
<popey> one mo
<popey> ok, call me
<paultag> popey: roger, moment
<mhall119> jcastro: I can't get either movie to play because of missing codecs, what are they using?
<jcastro> probably h264?
<mhall119> jcastro: oh, the links are broken
<mhall119> trying to go through OpenID
<mhall119> ok, got them now
<czajkowski> mhall119: did you break loco.u.c
<czajkowski> jono: darling you here?
<mhall119> czajkowski: nope
<czajkowski> mhall119: if I or paultag click on teams, nothing happens
<jono> czajkowski, yup
<mhall119> czajkowski: loaded for me, just slow
<mhall119> czajkowski: are you logged in?
<mhall119> if so, log out and try it again
<czajkowski> jono: if the LC runs a competition to design a logo will you pick one for us ?
<czajkowski> mhall119: not logged in
<jono> czajkowski, logo for what?
<czajkowski> just for the loco council, like a brand, we're setting up our blog
<mhall119> czajkowski: huh, you sure it's not just being slow?
<czajkowski> thought it'd be a nice way to get loco teams aware of the ocuncil
<jono> czajkowski, do we need another logo?
<czajkowski> well there is none for the LC it was just an idea, something that would appear on LP and also on the blog
<mhall119> I know there's the community fishbowl, is there a specific Local Community logo?
<czajkowski> mhall119: nope
<czajkowski> we just had a productive call wiht paultag and popey
<mhall119> so maybe the logo should be for locos, instead of just the council
<czajkowski> mhall119: nice idea don't we use the cirlce of friends?
<cjohnston> I kinda liked the idea of a governance blog in which every board can post to.
<czajkowski> cjohnston: cool, well you can bring that up wth them, in the mean time we're gonna make a bit of an effort to get the word out on stuff and get ours up and running and then maybe more will join in
<czajkowski> hopefully
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> jcastro, what are the latest docs for writing an indicator?
<jcastro> same as before
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<jcastro> the python example needs to be updated to GI
<nhandler> cjohnston: Or people can just subscribe to planet.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> nhandler: I think it would be nice to have one place to go to see all posts from the councils
<cjohnston> which you wont really get from planet
<cjohnston> planet isnt really conducive to going back and finding something in the past
<nhandler> cjohnston: I don't really see the need. But it is rather trivial to setup a Yahoo Pipes or Planet Planet to pull in all the council feeds if someone wanted
<nhandler> cjohnston: That is what your feed reader is for
<jono> doctormo, ping?
<jono> doctormo, on the subject of our "community experience built into the desktop" discussion, see http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/06/better-community-with-better-technology/
<mhall119> nhandler: how long does your feed reader keeps articles?
<cjohnston> mine isnt very long
<cjohnston> unless i star it
<nhandler> mhall119: No clue. I use google reader, And I star anything I need to keep.
<cjohnston> i may not think that i need to keep something, but then want to go back for reference
<nhandler> But, if anything, that is an issue with the current feed readers, not a reason for a new council blog
<mhall119> but I think cjohnston's scenario was the case where you want to go back and find something that you didn't think was worth keeping when you first read it
<mhall119> feed readers aren't meant to be content archives
<AlanBell> and new community members don't have feed reader history
<AlanBell> and I don't have a feed reader for that matter
<nhandler> Well, this doesn't really solve the problem. With a shared blog, you would go to the blog, and then search it for the post. With the current system, it is no different. You go to the person's blog and search for the post. If you want to make it easier for people to subscribe to all the council members' posts, use something like yahoo pipes to create a feed that pulls in all of the other feeds.
<jono> jcastro, to be clear, https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.8.14 is the upcoming Unity SRU, right?
<jcastro> jono: .16
<jcastro> .14 is all fixed released
<jono> jcastro, .16 is SRU
<jono> SRTU2
<jono> isnt it?
<jcastro> SRU1 is past already
<jcastro> .16 is SRU2
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.8.16
<jono> jcastro, I thought SRU1 was the one that is locked in proposed?
<jono> and SRU is being worked on
<jono> and SRU2 is being worked on
<jcastro> SRU2 is being worked on
<jcastro> SRU1 is out, not sure if it's still in proposed or not
<jono> ahhh cool, thats what I wanted to double-check
<jono> brb rebooting
<jcastro> I am checking now
<jcastro> with Ken
<jcastro> (I have proposed enabled so I have it already)
<jono> yeah I just installed propoped
<jono> proposed
<jcastro> dpkg -l unity will tell you the version you have
 * jono getting used to his new keyboard
<jcastro> new PC?
<jono> jcastro, btw, see my new blog post, think it could be interesting for bitesize bugs
<jono> no new keyboard for lappy
<jono> now in my office working
<jono> brb
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> "rmadison unity" will tell you everything you need to know
<nhandler> jcastro: rmadison is a very handy tool. You can also do 'rmadison -debian somepackage' to check on what versions debian has
<jcastro> bacon
<jcastro> jono: "rmadison unity"
<jcastro> for the win
<jcastro> (I always forget about that tool)
<jono> jcastro, eh?
<jcastro> it tells you what each version of unity in each pocket is
<jono> oh cool
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620283/
<jcastro> voila
<jcastro> so yeah, it's still in proposed
<cjohnston> nhandler: im not saying something for every members posts.. I'm saying a council blog, in which the councils post blog posts.. not council members posting blog posts.
<jono> jcastro, I just installed it
<jono> seems be running well far
<nhandler> cjohnston: That just sounds like one more place that we need to duplicate announcements. Most councils send it to some ML, post on some blog that is on the planet, post in certain relevant irc channels, and submit to the fridge/uwn (which should be up and running again soon)
<jono> folks, can you folks help me test Lernid in a few mins?
<jono> We are running a Lernid testing event in 5 mins - go and download the new Lernid release from a PPA and join the session: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/05/new-lernid-release-please-test/
<doctormo> jono: are you still testing?
<jono> doctormo, yup
<doctormo> Let me join in the fun...
<jono> doctormo, did you see my recent blog entry?
<jono> it resonates with our discussion about community built into the desktop
<doctormo> jono: Interesting, I'm reading it now
<jono> doctormo, :-)
<doctormo> jono: OK read, looks like you've specified several projects with quite a bit of work to get them done.
<doctormo> The first job is to put them into blueprints
<doctormo> So we can pass out the work to people when they come forward
<doctormo> And duplication is avoided.
<jono> doctormo, yeah, I just wanted to share some ideas to see if interested folks to write some code
<jono> wasn't sure if you fancied writing one of these?
<doctormo> I need to double check the new backend for launchpadlib, if their new login framework is easy enough, then it should be simple to do.
<doctormo> GroundControl suffers because it needs access to the ssh keys, which the launchpad API doesn't provide yet. But none of your proposals need ssh keys to work.
<doctormo> So the default launchpadlib access control work should do the trick.
<doctormo> Right I have to head out --> "home James"
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> o/
<dpm> hey duanedesign :)
<nigelb> hey dholbach, ara, dpm :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb, dpm, duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: I see you less often lately. Does that mean you get better sleep? :)
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning nigelb
<duanedesign> nigelb: been busy trying to get a new job
<nigelb> duanedesign: ah!
 * nigelb waves to Rhonda :)
<Rhonda> popey, duanedesign: Can you suggest a screencast tool for doing video presentations of tools? dholbach sent me here. ;)
<duanedesign> hello Rhonda
<Rhonda> I looked at istanbul and recordmydesktop so far, while the latter is the one that works for me to some degree when I set framerate to 2 FPS.
<duanedesign> I have a script that I use. I had problems with recordmydeshtop
<duanedesign> let me get the link
<Rhonda> I want to do some short screencasts about games presentations, to get more people interested in that area and potential new contributors for our pkg games team. ;)
<duanedesign> also you might try kazam
<Rhonda> Is that packaged?
<duanedesign> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=175
<duanedesign> that is the sscriipt I use a lot ^^
<duanedesign> here is kazam https://launchpad.net/kazam
<Rhonda> Hmm, looking into it, thanks for the links.
<Rhonda> Hmm, kazam doesn't seem very active anymore.
<Rhonda> duanedesign: Hmm, that script sounds interesting, will have to play with it to make it work with alsa though. :)
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: hey :)
<Rhonda> duanedesign: One question, would that script also record sound events produced by the desktop apps, or only that comes in through line-in?
<duanedesign> Rhonda: it should.... Though i have only used it to record my voice while doing screencasts
<Rhonda> Recording games would make it more than just useful to have the music there, too ;)
<popey> i have recorded audio from the computer, but by having a nice big mic
<popey> Rhonda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsWwCqZfpAI was a test I recorded at 1080p of me playing a game. i was speaking a bit quietly, but the game sound comes out well
<Rhonda> pulseaudio, right? I don't want to dig into switching to that  %-/
<Rhonda> popey: Does though sound like it's coming in through your internal microphone from your speakers instead of directly from what is sent through the sound system?
<popey> Rhonda: yes, its a default install of Ubuntu so pulse is used. and yes, it's coming from the speakers
<popey> however I understand what you want is possible with jack
<popey> Rhonda: its not an internal microphone, it's a Blue Snowball.
<Rhonda> blue snowball? bilberry flavoured?
<dpm> hey popey, I'm not sure how often messages to the loco-council lists are moderated, so I'm pinging just in case - may I ask you to approve the message I just sent to it?
<popey> dpm: done
<dpm> excellent, thanks popey :)
<popey> Rhonda: http://twitpic.com/2rjxal
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> hmm that's the 2nd time recently that loco has been highlighted I think
<Rhonda> popey: shiny!
<popey> czajkowski: its a dude, not the entire loco
<czajkowski> ok
 * czajkowski hugs mhall119 
<nigelb> popey: wow, is that the mic you use for recording UUPC podcasts?
<popey> no
<popey> we use SM58's for UUPC
<mhall119> czajkowski: what'd I do?
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-June/245887.html
<popey> _great_
<popey> Getting pretty sick of the abuse I'm singularly getting from people on that list.
<Pendulum> wtf???
 * Pendulum hugs popey 
<czajkowski> wow what a rude person
<czajkowski> and rude is me being extremely polite given the channel I am in
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<czajkowski> you do not deserve that kinda abuse from anyone
<paultag> yeah that's crap
<paultag> you rock popey
<paultag> whoh, can't believe he droped some of the stuff he did
<paultag> that's so far out of line
<paultag> popey: if you put him on moderation why did you let that through?
<paultag> I know transparency and openness is important, but that's clear-cut out of line off topic
<greg-g> popey: I don't know why you even engage :/
<paultag> greg-g: truth
<Rhonda> pardon my sarcasm, but … popey, you clearly show nazi opression here.  *ducks*
<paultag> Rhonda: ha!
<paultag> just like sounder. How dare popey do that. Canonical is oppressing us
<Pendulum> you forgot the brainwashing
<paultag> Pendulum++;
<Pendulum> but I suppose that's because you are brainwashed so aren't aware it happened
<paultag> :)
<paultag> sabdfl is actually just popey's alias to make it look like someone else has "control"
<Pendulum> and they hire an actor for UDS?
<vish> :D
<paultag> popey: duh
<paultag> erm, Pendulum*
<paultag> OK, BBL. Flying to California for a job interview. The unnamed company "Bookface" has got me some pretty nice Jet Blue tickets out. Sitting in the Terminal now
<czajkowski> popey: best of luck
<czajkowski> paultag: best of luck
<czajkowski> stupid damn tab completion
<paultag> czajkowski: thanks!
<Pendulum> paultag: good luck!
<paultag> thanks, Pendulum!
<Pendulum> paultag: once you're back east we should get together. maybe i'll even brave the cape ;-)
<paultag> Pendulum: For sure. I had to bail on doctormo when we had the Ubuntu Hour because of traffic, so we should get something together
<paultag> cape → bos is a nasty drive
<paultag> OK, I'm going to head offline. I love you all dearly
<Pendulum> paultag: well I'm in northern CT so it's probably actually easier for us to meet up
<paultag> Pendulum: humm, yeah. We'll chat :)
<Pendulum> (this is why I don't make boston ubuntu hours)
<paultag> Pendulum: good point. We'll work out the middle point and hook something up
<Pendulum> :D
<paultag> :)
 * paultag waves
<jcastro> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> may I trouble you with a graph thing
<jcastro> I need one more thing for this cycle and then I am done!
<dholbach> what is it? nux/compiz?
<jcastro> "backlog" tag
<dholbach> what about it?
<jcastro> right now you have "bitesize bugs"
<dholbach> right
<jcastro> I need another one for "backlog"
<jcastro> I don't need compiz perse, but it wouldn't hurt either
<jcastro> up to you
<dholbach> so that's 1) bitesize and 2) backlog and 3) general (regardless of tags) for unity+compiz+nux
<dholbach> or separate graphs for each of the three?
<jcastro> seperate graphs of the three
<jcastro> but they're not that important
<dholbach> so 9 graphs total
<dholbach> right?
<jcastro> no
<dholbach> unity.bitesize, unity.backlog, unity.general
<jcastro> I only care about bitesize and backlog for unity
<dholbach> ok, so 6 in total
<jcastro> 5
<jcastro> the 2 you have now
 * dholbach cries
<jcastro> ok let me break it down
<jcastro> the 2 you have now
<jcastro> + unity.backlog
<jcastro> +compiz.everything
<jcastro> +nux.everything
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll note that down
<dholbach> thanks
<jcastro> "everything" being defined as what the top graph you have now is
<dholbach> yep, ok, gotcha
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
 * jcastro hugs back
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> may I have a pony?
<jcastro> (hahah you thought I was going to ask for something else)
<dholbach> I'm still waiting for the pink cadillac you promised me at UDS
<dholbach> ok, it was at the end of a long night, but still
<dholbach> promise is promise
<jcastro> was it pink?
<dholbach> that's what you said
<jcastro> dholbach: oh, one more thing
<jcastro> (crap sorry)
<jcastro> can you reset the graphs?
<jcastro> actually
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> hmmm, I wonder what jono will want
<jcastro> never mind, leave them
<dholbach> resetting them is very very easy :)
<jcastro> yeah I am wondering if I should
<dholbach> let me know when you two made up your minds
<jcastro> or maybe wait another cycle, I'll just ask bacon
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> heya kim0
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers#p/u
<jcastro> a bunch of good server stuff got uploaded over the past few days
<jcastro> (puppet, mcollective, etc.)
<jcastro> if you wanna tweet stuff
<dholbach> ok, seems like my internet at home is fixed again, so I'll work the rest from home today
<cjohnston> blah
<kim0> jcastro: cool!
<kim0> checking em out
 * jcastro wishes he had time to check out mcollective
<kim0> mostly the same for me :)
<kim0> in the mean time, enjoying Ensemble
<dholbach> ok, internet is NOT fixed yet - grmbl
<dholbach> 30h and counting
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<dholbach> but on the upside: I went to a café nearby and they have chocolate cake
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back too
<dpm> I hope my internet does not start failing now. It's starting to rain pretty heavily, and that's also a sign for upcoming internet failures here
<czajkowski> ~~:(
<czajkowski> I really am never going to get the hang of this keyboard
<czajkowski> sooner my new power supply comes the better
<nigelb> jcastro: would you like to fix the bug you raised in priority? :P
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> Its really easy, so I'm holding out for a new contributor.  Blogging soonish.
<jcastro> jono: do we have UDS dates yet?
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jono> jcastro, get the details from Marianna
<jono> I announced the dates at the wrap-up in Budapest
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> jono: chow time for me, and then LAUNCH/BLOG time.
<jono> jcastro, cheers
<nhandler> nigelb: What is the bug?
<nigelb> nhandler: pulling blueprints from launchpad and pushing it via the summit ical.
<nigelb> nhandler: we're trying to get new contributors to summit, so I'm staying away from bitesize bugs and blogging about them instead :)
<nhandler> nigelb: It is times like this that I miss LPs old feature to list yourself as a mentor for a bug. This is how I got started with patching packaging bugs (I found all the bugs persia was listed as a mentor for)
<nigelb> nhandler: Yeah, we talked about that at UDS.
<nigelb> nhandler: do you think its a good idea for me to leave a comment saying I'm willing to mentor for that bug?
<nhandler> nigelb: Yeah. It also helps if you are in a position to say, "Here is a link to bitesize bugs for summit. If you find a bug you are willing to work on or want to learn to fix, you can contact person1, person2, or person3 depending on your timezone/other factors and they will help you fix it"
<nigelb> nhandler: hrm, I'll be doing that too.  blog post up coming later today
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/unity-community-contributor-plans-for-11-10/
<jcastro> OMG CAN YOU ALL GOOGLE +1 PLS.
<Pici> That doesn
<Pici> That doesn't really roll off the tounge all that well.
<jcastro> My grammer and spelling, impeccable they are.
<czajkowski> it reads the exact way jcastro would deliver it to you if he were speaking in front of you
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's a good thing
<czajkowski> it's natural
<Pici> I meant the google +1 thing, not jcastro's writing style.
<jcastro> I am becoming a fan of the G+1
<jcastro> In the vain hope that it will kill content farms
<czajkowski> jcastro: had never heard of it till you mentioned it
<jcastro> (hah)
<czajkowski> jcastro: will that blog post go on your pblog to go on planet ubuntu ?
<czajkowski> *blog
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's on ubuntu-news already
<jcastro> I guess planet just hasn't updated
<czajkowski> ah ok
<jcastro> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/06/07/unity-community-contributor-plans-for-11-10/
<jcastro> posted there first
<czajkowski> kinda like to see this stuff on planet :)
<jcastro> and the OMG story links back to this
<czajkowski> cool
<jono> jcastro, btw, the bugs outlined in your blog...they are not the ones currently assigned to DX right?
<jcastro> I am Amber-safe(tm)
<jono> I know DX picked 20 or so bugs
<jcastro> jono: they are not
<jono> jcastro, awesome
<jcastro> well, they didn't pick 20 as much as we unpicked 40, the other 20 are still in limbo, depending on what jason does when he gets through them
<jcastro> he's adding templates to them still
<jono> jcastro, interesting, Jason said 20 were assigned
<jono> I am going to write up a post too
<jcastro> assigned to whom?
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~unity-community-hackers
<jcastro> 28 are assigned
<jono> jcastro, assigned to DX leads
<jcastro> oh
<jono> Jason told me the DX team had assigned 20 of those bugs to them
<jcastro> ok so out of the original pile, I know "we" have 28, so they have 20.
<jcastro> That leaves 12-ish to resolve
<jcastro> sounds about right
<jono> I want to ensure the community are not working on the same bugs so we don't duplicate effort
<jcastro> it's a grind, he has to add a template to each bug, he'll likely sort it all today/tomorrow
<jono> what is the link again to the list of 60 design bugs?
<jcastro> they won't community ones are explicitly assigned to ~unity-community-hackers
<jcastro> and if DX takes them they assign it to themselves
<jono> jcastro, ok, so we point all community members to the ~unity-community-hackers bug list
<jcastro> yep
<jono> ok, makes sense
<jono> cheers
<jcastro> it's weird right now
<jcastro> he's still going through the bugs
<jcastro> but we have more than enough to start
<jcastro> we just haven't "retriaged" all 60
<jono> are all those bugs assigned to that team complete with details from Jason
<jcastro> not yet, he's going to finish that up over the next few days
<jono> ok, cool
<jcastro> each bug should have a template by the end of the week
 * jono hungry
<jono> brb
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/692462
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 692462 in unity "unity confused with chromium web apps" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jcastro> some of them get brutal
<jono> jcastro, where are we tracking work on the bugs in that team?
<jcastro> which is why they aren't all done yet
<jono> as in, metrics
<jcastro> I'm tracking the tag and the team, but I only told daniel about the graph updates today
<jcastro> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<jcastro> there will be a "backlog bugs" graph
<jcastro> right under the bitesize one
<jono> ok cool
<jono> I am seen to show progress using this new approach
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> we were mulling resetting the chart.
<jcastro> but I think what I'd like to do is do 3 cycles with one set.
<jcastro> so we can kind of compare
<jcastro> and then reset at the end of the "major cycle"
<jono> makes sense
<jcastro> that way it's obvious right  up front if you're not trending like you did last cycle
<jono> so long as I a demonstrate to other parts of the company how we have generated more community interest and participation in those bugs, I am happy
<jono> brb lunch
<jono> good work jcastro :-)
<jcastro> Italian Stallions ftw.
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> jono, jcastro work is being started this week to get the new style of burndown charts live!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> I love them dude
<jono> cjohnston, nice!
<maco> jcastro: nice graph. any idea what happened to the other bug stat graphs?
<jcastro> which ones?
<jcastro> there's a ton everywhere
<maco> http://people.canonical.com/~brian/graphs/
<maco> its all blank now
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> http://qa.ubuntu.com/report-list/
<jcastro> in there somewhere probably
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VictorPalau is up for membership this evening hopefully he'll have folks along to support him, it's a really cool project he;s working on
<JanC> czajkowski: as you did a talk about FOSS in the UK government at FOSDEM, do you have any contacts in the European Parliament (MEPs or people who work there) who are or might be interested in FOSS ?
<czajkowski> EMEA atm
<czajkowski> poke me in an hr
<JanC> okay  ;)
<jono> jcastro, yo
<AlanBell> JanC: what are you after?
<pleia2> popey: about for CC meeting?
<AlanBell> my guess is popey is travelling back from the podcast recording now
<pleia2> yeah, I saw him pop in for a moment a litlte while earlier
<pleia2> wasn't sure where he was travel-wise :)
<czajkowski> he's travelling
<JanC> AlanBell / czajkowski : http://epfsug.eu/ is a (relatively new) FOSS user group in the European Parliament
<JanC> and they are looking for more "patrons", MEP who endorse them (preferably people from different political parties)
<JanC> and more members of course
<JanC> members are people who work at the EP (MEPS, assistants, staff)
<JanC> and supporters are also welcome (external people)
<czajkowski> hmm not sure so tbh
<AlanBell> JanC: I will pass that to some contacts of mine
<JanC> currently most (political) people involved seem to be from Greens/EFA
<JanC> so they really want people from other parties
<JanC> we (ubuntu-be) will also help them with some events in the future
<czajkowski> green party doesnt exist any more thankfuly in ireland
<czajkowski> may they never get in power again >:(
<JanC> eh
<JanC> not sure what they were like in Ireland  ;)
<czajkowski> well kinda cause the colapse of the government
<AlanBell> JanC: have you got a government yet?
<JanC> the MEP from the Belgian/Flemish greens is considered as the most competent Belgian MEP by most journalists over here
<JanC> he & a British women were the only ones in the EP complaining & asking questions about the Windows 7 deal...
<JanC> AlanBell: we have had a government all the time...
<JanC> AlanBell: as long as there is no new government, the old one remains in power
<czajkowski> so odd
<JanC> odd?
<JanC> it's called "continuity"  ;)
<AlanBell> wow, that has been going on for *ages*
<JanC> of course the current government doesn't have a majority, so getting laws approved is somewhat more complicated
<JanC> but it's not like e.g. the Dutch government has a majority  ;)
<paultag> hey guys
<Pendulum> paultag: how's the west coast?
<paultag> Pendulum: different
<Pendulum> cooler than the east coast I hope?
<paultag> I don't speak spanish (like at all), so It's hard for me to understand some people
<paultag> Pendulum: it's not bad at all
<paultag> I'm stressing a bit about the interview
<Pendulum> aww
 * Pendulum hugs paultag 
<paultag> thanks Pendulum :)
<paultag> I don't interview well
<paultag> but I work well, so it leads to me being unemployed :)
<Pendulum> you're awesome. If they don't figure that out, they're the ones who are losing
<paultag> awww, thanks Pendulum
<nigelb> jono needs help picking pictures for his blog posts :p
<jono> :-)
<Pendulum> nigelb: were you suggesting that as a job for paultag? ;-)
<nigelb> Pendulum: No, I was suggesting that as a result of jono's latest post
<nigelb> Pendulum: "This really has nothing to do with this post, but... ewll, I just love ducks..."
<paultag> nigelb: hehehe
<Pendulum> nothing wrong with ducks
<paultag> I'm unemployed. For fulltime work with bennies I'd sort through all the LOLCATS on the internet.
<Pendulum> paultag: I hear ya there
<Pendulum> paultag: although if anyone ever tells you the bennies are Oxford Health insurance, tell them they're wrong and that's not a benefit is a scam and a hindrence
<paultag> Pendulum: I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the protip :)
<paultag> So far all the compinies I've been interviewing with have *sick* percs
<Pendulum> united healthcare in general isn't great, but oxford seems to be the worst part of united health
<paultag> mmm :(
 * Pendulum has acquired an unpaid fulltime job of getting Oxford to actually pay for her medical care :-/
<paultag> holy shit I can't believe it's only 3:30 :(
<paultag> Pendulum: uch, damn
<paultag> I made the mistake of watching the social network yesterday, first time I saw it
<pleia2> I haven't seen it yet
<pleia2> paultag: I have laryngitis :( I fear I would make a poor dinner companion this evening
 * pleia2 can whisper and make honking noises, maybe she'd be an amusing dinner companion?
<paultag> pleia2: it's cool if you're sick, I'm pretty easy going :)
<paultag> pleia2: get better :)
<pleia2> paultag: thanks :) I'm actually feeling much better than last week, my voice just decided to quit today (didn't even realize until 2 hours into my work day, working from home is funny)
<paultag> pleia2: np :)
<JanC> lol
<JanC> pleia2: as long as it's only admin work and no phone calls...
<pleia2> hoping it clears up tonight, I have an ubuntu hour + debian dinner to run tomorrow
 * pleia2 will just bring a sign "talk amongst yourselves, I can't" :)
<pleia2> JanC: I usually take support calls, just told my boss I couldn't today
<pleia2> fortunately the phone didn't ring at all, so we made out ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-08
<paultag> pleia2: ♥, get better!
<pleia2> good luck tomorrow! :)
<pleia2> we made the weather nice today for you
<nhandler> pleia2: Just use something like festival to have your computer speak for you ;)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I am dragging a debian developer out of his nest and everything for this meeting :)
<pleia2> "please sign my key" "why are you whispering?" "laryngitis" "that is suspicious, not signing!"
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm dragging a DD to a bike ride at 1am local time to get my key signed before I head off to school ;)
<pleia2> nice :)
<paultag> pleia2: thanks, I'm really worried about it
<rrnwexec> community friends, i'm creating a draft schedule for "Ubuntu Community Week".  i'm looking for "a few good community movers and shakers" to present topics on several important themes... want to present? please check out the event page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommunityWeek and send me a note: mailto:randall@executiv.es
<pleia2> rrnwexec: fwiw, I wouldn't recommend lernid just yet, it's under heavy development to work again on maverick and above and even when it's done people will need a PPA to install it
<pleia2> anyway, when this event was called LoCo Days I volunteered to do a session on "working with other groups" so I'd be happy to volunteer for that again :)
<rrnwexec> pleia2: thank you, and thank you!!
 * nhandler added (or tried to add) a comment on the blog post
<nhandler> rrnwexec: Do we have times for this event?
<rrnwexec> nhandler: sessions begin hourly 16:00UTC to 19:00UTC
<nhandler> rrnwexec: And do we have a list of requested sessions for this event?
<rrnwexec> nhandler: i'll be sending my thoughts out shortly. i'm open to all suggestions :) ... generally though i'd be delighted to see sessions that are aimed at helping people find, create, grow and energize their local community
<nhandler> rrnwexec: Well, I can probably do something. I'm just not sure what or when yet
<rrnwexec> nhandler: awesome! thanks and please keep me posted.
<nhandler> rrnwexec: Sure thing
<mhall119> jcastro: you still awake?
<nigelb> morning folks
<rrnwexec> nigelb: good morning :)
<nigelb> hey rrnwexec :)
<jcastro> ...
<nigelb> jcastro: ...?
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach :-)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelb> hey dpm!
<dpm> hey nigelb ;)
<nigelb> Good morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<kim0> Morning
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: hey :)
<czajkowski> morning
<paultag> morning czajkowski
<Pendulum> paultag: jet lag?
<czajkowski> paultag: how'd it gp
<czajkowski> go
<paultag> Pendulum: nasty jet lag
<Pendulum> :(
<paultag> czajkowski: meeting is in 5 hours
<czajkowski> wish my battery and charger would arrive for my laptop
<czajkowski> all the stuff I need to do is on my tosh
<czajkowski> paultag: best of luck
<paultag> czajkowski: thanks!
<paultag> czajkowski: I figure i'll wear acid wash jeans, a che t-shirt and come in with some McDonnalds
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<popey> well!
<czajkowski> your reply came in after mine
<czajkowski> paultag: just be yourself and you'll do great
 * Pendulum hugs paultag 
<paultag> czajkowski: thanks :)
<Pendulum> paultag: sending good interview vibes your way :)
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
<paultag> Pendulum: thanks :)
<mhall119> paultag: good luck
<czajkowski> why do soclictors talk in a language that you cannot understand
<czajkowski> they make plain english sound complex and not sure if what you said is what is written in front of you :s
<jussi> czajkowski: ++
<mhall119> czajkowski: I think you just answered your own question
<czajkowski> thank feck for having a sister who is studying it to make sense for it for me
<czajkowski> other than that I'd be lost
<popey> Technoviking: http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntu_forums
<popey> anything to do with forums people?
<paultag> thanks, mhall119 :)
<paultag> "Ubuntu Forums Web 2.0 Question Answers" ← wtf does that even mean?
<paultag> and the links go to "ubun2.com"
<popey> yeah
<head_victim> I wonder if they can squeeze more ads and suck out more polish from that ubun2 site
<JanC> I see no ads  ;)
<head_victim> JanC: I must admit they are seemlessly hidden in the page unobtrusively ;)
<JanC> head_victim: I use NoScript, and I suppose all ads are loaded with JavaScript nowadays...  ;)
<head_victim> Ah fair enough I can screenshot if you'd like to see how awesomely they've been slotted in ;)
<JanC> I could see myself by temporarily enabling JS, but I remember how sites tend to be full of ads from last time I used somebody else's computer  ;)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<kim0> jono: hey
<jono> hey kim0
<jono> dholbach, kim0, jcastro, dpm about set?
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro> I am
<kim0> yeah
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
 * popey hugs jono
<jono> popey, :-)
<jcastro> dholbach: whoa!
<jcastro> "[laney] Enable -backports in sources.list by default"
<jcastro> !!
 * dholbach shrugs - no idea how that is meant
<dholbach> probably not activate it :)
<jcastro> oh dude I get it
<jcastro> the parent bp has it
<jcastro> "Packages aren't taken from -backports unless explicitly requested
<jcastro> Means enabling -backports by default is safe (so we're going to do that)"
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> that's a big deal, people will really like that I think
<JanC> hm, why not do the same with -proposed then?  ☺
<JanC> that would make it a lot easier for users to test a proposed fix
<vish> JanC: backports is something that is a major version update-sort and already works in the Newer releases, while proposed is just for bug fixes and more smaller changes..  so backports is more for getting the newest stuff in the older releases
<vish> like FF
<JanC> I know
<vish> JanC: lot of proposed changes cause problem and dont get released.. so not ideal to enable for everyone..
<JanC> vish: do s/backports/proposed/ in "Packages aren't taken from -backports unless explicitly requested" and that shouldn't be an issue  ;)
<JanC> the idea would be that people could elect to install a package from -proposed, e.g. when a developer asks them to
<vish> JanC: hehe, then it would not need to exist even, ;)   proposed is just for testing, and updates is for good patches.. what do we do with updates then? :)
<JanC> no, you don't understand
<vish> JanC: ah! OK.. got it now :)
<JanC> fixes don't move from proposed to updates before they are tested  ;)
<JanC> so somebody has to test them
<JanC> preferable the user who saw the bug
<JanC> which is now complicated, and often causes them to install all packages in -proposed
<vish> JanC: yup.., but if enabled we need to set apt-pinning as well, otherwise proposed will install as a regular update
<JanC> if we do that for -backports, we can do it for -proposed  ;)
<popey> Yeah/26
 * vish dint know we were doing pinning for backports :)
<popey> bah
<jcastro> except no thanks, I don't want to run proposed all the time
<jcastro> I want it easy for people to use so they can test something, but I'll stick with normal -updates thanks.
<jcastro> however if someone says "oh cool, I want a new banshee from backports" and there's a gui and it's all easy and stuff then ftw.
<JanC> jcastro: so how is the "Packages aren't taken from -backports unless explicitly requested" implemented then?
<vish> JanC: maybe it's presented as new package, instead of update of old version?  so someone will have to install it specifically
<JanC> that would complicate upgrades though
<JanC> well, can be scripted around probably
<rrnwexec> if anyone would like to discuss possible topics for "Ubuntu Community Week" or just banter about it, i'll be here for about 30 mins :)
<nigelb> rrnwexec: you could find some inspiring topics from the loco days event that we organized last cycle
<head_victim> rrnwexec: nice email you sent to the list, giving those use cases were helpful in explaining the goals.
<rrnwexec> nigelb: cool. will peruse that. thank you
<rrnwexec> head_victim: thanks!
 * head_victim remembers to forward it to his loco
<rrnwexec> yes, if you have teams, or know some "movers and shakers" please do pass along the message. i'm interested in hearing from all outposts of our vast community
<head_victim> Either way it gets people thinking about presenting or participating, both good.
<rrnwexec> head_victim: yes, great point.
<head_victim> I actually had some people asking me what was planned for this cycle, glad I could answer them with something now.
<dholbach> alrightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow - HUGS!
<head_victim> Cheerio dholbach
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<jcastro> (yes, I know it's like 2pm almost)
<head_victim> Could be worse, I'm about to have dinner at 4am
<jcastro> jono: Iif you have time for a call, I could use a 5 minute one
 * nhandler thinks jcastro is feeling lonely
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> oh, I think he's doing his Q+A right now
<nhandler> jcastro: So call him up and have him put you on speaker ;)
<jono> jcastro, sure, call now?
<jono> jcastro, grabbing lunch, call my phone and we can talk
<jono> doctormo, around?
<czajkowski> win 34
<maco> jcastro, jono: those burndown charts from lp blueprints... how do they happen?
<maco> jono, jcastro: nevermind. apachelogger found it
<mhall119> maco: ask cjohnston
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-09
<mhall119> paultag: my only concern is that you may be too awesome for facebook
<mhall119> I mean, I bet your nook rooting project doesn't broadcast anybody's private information
<mhall119> hmmm, makershed.com might be dangerous
<paultag> mhall119: thanks :P
<paultag> mhall119: interview went well, my recriter just called me and said that the responses were positive, and that they wanted another phone interview
<paultag> not sure if that's good or not, I mean, on-site is supposed to be sorta a final thing
<paultag> I'm wondering if I did not get some points off and they want to make sure I'm unfit
<paultag> Fsck it. What happens happens.
<cjohnston> jono: jcastro http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html
<mhall119> paultag: could be that you passed the technical, and now they want to ask you some "work culture" questions
<paultag> mhall119: I really hope so, I'm so burned out on interview questions, I Just want to build something, damnit
<mhall119> they didn't ask you the stupid "how would you calculate the number of gas stations in the city" did they?
<paultag> mhall119: what *kills* me is that 5 minutes before that call I would have been real cocky about how well I did. Now, I'm shaken up and I don't know
<paultag> mhall119: dude, so fucking many. Also these little pedantic fun questions
<mhall119> I hate those
<paultag> there was this one that was nasty
<paultag> took me a few minutes
<mhall119> that and the "do you know this obscure fact about some language on a certain hardware arch"
<paultag> mhall119: aye. I much more dread the CS trick questions since that's what I do
<paultag> and I'd much rather fail at something I'm not good at
<mhall119> I like to ask them to put the question in the form of an actual scenario
<paultag> mhall119: truth
<mhall119> what was the nasty one?
<mhall119> or are you under an NDA on these
<paultag> mhall119: I'm under an NDA for some of it. Hold on, let me see the paperwork
<paultag> mhall119: no, we're clean. This is a common question and therefore not subject to the NDA, since it's "in the wild" through no fault of myself
<mhall119> was it "How would you go about collecting and broadcasting people's most private details while making them keep coming back to your service like addicts looking for a fix?"
<mhall119> or was that one under the NDA?
<mhall119> probably under the NSA
<mhall119> NDA
<paultag> I can not confirm nor deny
<paultag> mhall119: http://me.pault.ag/dft-nl
<paultag> mhall119: given the data structure on the top, write a non-recursive function to print that result, without adding any data to the nodes, and in O(n) time
<mhall119> aw, cs stuff
<paultag> mhall119: well yeah :)
<paultag> mhall119: give it a hack, it's not too too bad
<paultag> I got the first part (printing them out in order) in about 3 minutes, getting the newlines caused me trouble
<paultag> I don't think I can give my solution, and I can not confirm that was the actual question they asked me
<paultag> but if it's not, it's similar, I'd guess
<mhall119> can you put this in the form of an actual scenario? ;)
<paultag> mhall119: nope :)
<paultag> mhall119: I'm going to rm that file, just in case
<mhall119> then it's not really a problem is it? next
<paultag> mhall119: it's a puzzle, and pullzes > problems
<paultag> puzzles *
<mhall119> are they going to pay you to play with puzzles?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> (would love to answer interview questions like this)
<paultag> mhall119: they do, actually :)
<paultag> if we can figure out a puzzle, we've optimized something
<paultag> and optimization is key
<paultag> that's why O(n) is important, and not O(n!)
<paultag> I need a massage
<mhall119> I need a cs class, apparently
<mhall119> or fewer, perhaps, as I can't stop thinking of recursion
<paultag> mhall119: facebook and google are very CS heavy, which is good, but at the same time, it's not average
<paultag> don't worry, most languages have this built in
<paultag> .sort() does not need to have you go through it with big-O notation
<mhall119> true
<paultag> I'm going to go back to moping around, I'm really bummed. I wonder why he said it was positive, seems like that can't be true
 * mhall119 sends happy thoughts and optimism your way
<paultag> mhall119: thanks man :)
<paultag> I hope they call some of my 'refs for some love
<mhall119> paultag: did the algorithm have to work for any binary tree?
<mhall119> or just this one?
<mhall119> wait, is 5 a child of both 2 and 3?
<paultag> mhall119: no, just 2 -- and any binary tree
<mhall119> ok, so 3 has only one child
<paultag> unknown number of child nodes per depth
<paultag> mhall119: right
<mhall119> yeah, I'm throwing in the towel on that
<mhall119> otherwise I'll be up all night
 * mhall119 might anyway now :(
<paultag> mhall119: solve this and I'll buy you a beer when we meet up
<paultag> it's actually fun
<paultag> the first part is fairly easy (and you can google for it, but that's cheating)
<paultag> the second bit is a bit tougher, but still fun
<paultag> mhall119: fiture it out yet?
<paultag> sed s/fiture/figure/g
<mhall119> paultag: no, I'm distracting my brain
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<nigelb> paultag: !
<nigelb> paultag: How'd it go?
<nigelb> jono: you should see google doodle today ;)
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> what does the red button do?
<Rhonda> where do you see a red button?
<AlanBell> google.com
<AlanBell> ah, it lets you play it with the keyboard
<jono> nigelb, nice!
<jono> night all!
 * jono is tired
<Rhonda> AlanBell: I don't see any red button, just some strings on a guitar.
<AlanBell> grey keyboard button that goes red when you click it
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> Morning dpm.
<nigelb> Hello AlanBell and Rhonda :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<duanedesign> ;lo a;;
<duanedesign>  ugh
<duanedesign> still see i am sloelelihjly wingling in back in ti the fold
<nigelb> I'm not quite sure what the 5th word there is :p
<duanedesign> i need a light ed keyboard or better tyoing skills
<duanedesign> the sentence was ro read,  I am slowly getting recclimated
<duanedesign> today is typo day for duane
<duanedesign> i have been so distracted lately trying to get a 'dream job'
<duanedesign> thr process has raken almost 4 weeks...
<nigelb> duanedesign: did you get the job? :)
<duanedesign> scratch that it has been 6 weekss, I have twi more weeks to find out
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> dream jobs++
<duanedesign> it has been two weeks since my interview snd i want to craft an email letting then knowi am still very interested
<duanedesign> but yet not come off 'pushy'
<duanedesign> but i want to be seen as someone who goes after things they want
<duanedesign> nigelb: pm?
<nigelb> duanedesign: yup
<duanedesign> 35
<jussi> has anyone seen doctormo recently ?
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach
<nigelb> duanedesign: see PM :)
<dholbach> h inig
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> oops :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Need more coffee? ;)
<dholbach> yes :)
<jussi> seems its typpo day in here.
<jussi> :P
<nigelb> jussi: I see the irony in that sentence :)
<jussi> yup :P
<jussi> (it was deliberate) :D
<nigelb> yeah right ;)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey man
<blackmoon-105> hi, this is the right place for ask about ubuntu wiki (community documentation)?
<blackmoon-105> i need to remove an attachment from a page
<AlanBell> blackmoon-105_: not really, but what page?
<blackmoon-105_> AlanBell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_N53?action=AttachFile    attachment:20_custom-ehci-hcd
<AlanBell> you can upload a new version here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_N53?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=20_custom-ehci-hcd but it would take someone who can delete pages to delete it
<AlanBell> try in #ubuntu-doc for someone who can do that
<blackmoon-105> AlanBell: overwrite is not allowed :-( I've aleady asked in #ubuntu-doc with no answer
<cjohnston> AlanBell: id assume that those are checked in through bzr since its on help.u.c
<cjohnston> no?
<AlanBell> not sure
<popey> no
<popey>  /community/ is a wiki
<popey>  / is not.
<popey> drop matthew east a mail. he has access
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<popey> btw whats the issue?
<popey> I arrived to this late
<mhall119> somebody drove their car into help.ubuntu.com on their way to work, any idea who that could be?
<popey> ☺
<mhall119> they took out a mailing list too
<czajkowski> mhall119: your a bad bad egg
 * czajkowski sends mhall119 to the naughty step 
<blackmoon-105> popey: i must remove an attachment in the community wiki, but i  can't
<mhall119> that sounds like a fun place to be, actually ;)
<popey> why do you need to remove it blackmoon-105 ?
<blackmoon-105> besause it's a duplicate file with another name
<popey> oh. not a massive problem then ☺
<popey> just drop mdke at ubuntu.com a mail and ask for deletion and tell him why
<blackmoon-105> popey: ok, thank you :-)
<popey> np
<dpm> ok everyone, calling it a day a bit earlier today
<dpm> have a nice rest of the day and I'll see you tomorrow!
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> jono: yep
<jono> kim0, ok, one sec
<jcastro> <-- early lunch
<IdleOne> jono: Where can I follow your Burnout session later on, lernid is not working for me in 11.10?
<jono> IdleOne, it should work
<jono> IdleOne, #ubuntu-classroom also
<jono> but I will be displaying slides
<jono> brb
<IdleOne> jono: yeah that is why I installed from PPA and tried running but no go. Get a bunch of errors - bug reported -
<nigelb> dholbach: is your blog ipv6 only currently?
<dholbach> nigelb, no?
<nigelb> dholbach: hrm, it just fails for me. Works on my VPS though.
<dholbach> is anybody else having similar problems?
 * nigelb traceroutes
<dholbach> how far do you get?
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> hi kim0  jono
<pleia2> looks fine to me
<nigelb> dholbach: I get as far as "so-1-3-0.0.pjr01.ldn001.flagtel.com (85.95.25.114)" and then * * * :(
<dholbach> hum, that's clearly not part of my route
<nigelb> yup, something wrong with my provider.
<nigelb> oh well, socks-proxing through VPS++ :)
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$ mtr so-1-3-0.0.pjr01.ldn001.flagtel.com
<dholbach> Failed to resolve host: Name or service not known
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$
<dholbach> I can traceroute pjr01.ldn001.flagtel.com though
<nigelb> I'm going to just blame my ISP for this. doctormo's blog doesn't work for me either :/
<dholbach> ok, good
<dholbach> alright, and with that I'm going to call it a day
<dholbach> big hugs to all of you and see you tomorrow
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach :)
<nigelb> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<nigelb> jcastro: AlanBell and I have been tossing up ideas for Ada Lovelace day competition for Ubuntu Women Project.  One of the ideas was a competition for writing unity lenses.  Thoughts? :)
<jcastro> I don't know what changes are coming for lenses in 11.10
<jcastro> so I would lean towards something else as a competition
<nigelb> jcastro: okay, glad I asked you in that case.
<nigelb> AlanBell: ^^
<AlanBell> ooh
<nigelb> jcastro: Thanks!
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> <-- outta here, tty tomorrow!
<jcastro> heya cjohnston
<jcastro> who else worked on status.ubuntu.com? Or was it all you?
<AlanBell> there is quite a lot of awesome in that status.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's pretty great
<AlanBell> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/u/sabdfl.html needs to be assigned more work items at uds-p
<davidcalle> Seeing such a detailed About page on this kind of site is awesome.
<jcastro> I got kind of doomed
<jcastro> my line reset
<jcastro> I was nice and under my line, now I am right on the line
<jcastro> jono: ^^^ please don't fire me, I blame cjohnston
<cjohnston> jcastro: Initial script is pitti's.. With mods by James W.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-10
<mhall119> cjohnston: congrats on the test
<cjohnston> ty sir
<mhall119> also congrats on status.u.c
<cjohnston> :-)
<nhandler> cjohnston: You passed?
<cjohnston> yup
<pleia2> congrats cjohnston :)
<pleia2> celebratory drinking?
<cjohnston> no... comitting
<cjohnston> :-(
<paultag> cjohnston: woo! Now land that promo! :)
<cjohnston> October paultag
<paultag> cjohnston: good man
<cjohnston> well.. oct is the next tet
<cjohnston> test
<paultag> aye
<nhandler> Congratulations cjohnston ! (sorry for the delay, missed the activity notification)
<cjohnston> tis all good.. thanks nhandler !
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> hello dpm :)
<nigelb> Today started off badly.
<nigelb> I hit my head while walking to work :/
<nigelb> On a street sign.
<dpm> hi nigelb, ouch! :/
<nigelb> dpm: Better wake up than coffee :)
<dpm> yeah, and you get to rearrange traffic as well ;)
<nigelb> heh, it was a small residential street, so not many people noticed really :D
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dholbach :)
<kim0> morning folks
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hey kim0
<nigelb> good morning kim0 :)
<kim0> the heat is out of the bag today
<kim0> a lovely 40C
<dholbach> oh wow
<nigelb> heh, wow is the word I'd use :p
<dholbach> humhum, why is there 4 different documents to work on the next UWN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter?
<dholbach> I guess updating the Wiki is the preferred way of adding content?
<dpm> hey dholbach and kim0
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> ¿qué tal?
<dpm> bien, bien ;)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> nigelb, I have an action item that says "talk to Nigel and Brian about removing the patch flag of attachments instead of tagging as patch-needswork"
<dholbach> nigelb, what do you think?
<nigelb> dholbach: hey, (sorry was away for lunch)
<nigelb> dholbach: I'd defer to Brian. The patch-needswork was orginally proposed by him I think.
<dholbach> nigelb, ok, no worries
<nigelb> dholbach: personally, I don't mind. I don't know if many people actually would look at patches that need fixing and help with that.
<nigelb> dholbach: Also, I'm planning on running an ftbfs jam somewhere post June 20th.  Working with Brian Thompson to get it running :)
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> nigelb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/ :-D
<nigelb> dholbach: yay. /me starts recruiting :)
<dholbach> I'll set up the Facebook event for it
<nigelb> hehe, its one the week of my birthday :D
<dholbach> haha, nice :)
<jussi> Are there any CC members about?
<jussi> dholbach: popey pleia2?
<Pendulum> jussi: popey seems to be active in -uk so probably :)
<jussi> ok, its not urgent in anycase
<dholbach> jussi, yes
<popey> o/
<jussi> all good :)
<nigelb> popey: ping?
<popey> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> popey: can I PM you?
<paultag> cjohnston: good hot damn, make all the edits at once :)
<paultag> cjohnston: I love spam as much as the next guy, but man oh man :)
<cjohnston> to what, the BP?
<paultag> cjohnston: yeah, we all get emails every edit
<cjohnston> One I had to confirm was done.. then I misspelled it
<paultag> cjohnston: do them them all in one shot, please :)
<cjohnston> hehe
 * cjohnston sarcasticly points to the *NEW* link that I made on launchpad showing "Update Subscription"   ;-)
<paultag> cjohnston: i care about it, I just don't want 30 emails about it
<popey> nigelb: yes, anytime
<cjohnston> paultag: almost all bug email that you get from LP, I have now touched
<cjohnston> paultag: I was moreso referring to the fact that 'Unsubscribe' is now 'Update Subscription'.. I just noticed that that change of mine landed
<paultag> ah, cool.
<mhall119> paultag: just do what I do
 * cjohnston points paultag to /j #ubuntu-website
<mhall119> make a mail filter: if sender is cjohnston -> Junk
<paultag> mhall119: +1 :)
<cjohnston> thats why you dont respond to my emails..
<cjohnston> I was shocked when the one that said I had $1000 for you didnt get a response
<paultag> cjohnston: I'll join it after I kill off some work I have pending
<mhall119> I pretty much don't respond to any emails these days
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> email = hate it
<jono> email sucks
<cjohnston> jcastro: it would be really cool if the work items link in the topic was updated ;-)
<jcastro> ooh, good idea.
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints and Work Items|| dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jcastro> Technoviking: aha!
<jcastro> more evidence!
<jcastro> "I went to the Ubuntu Forums, and I found plenty of guidance there on unpacking TAR files and working in Terminal to install the contents, but much of the information seems to be outdated, and none of it seemed to help me."
<jcastro> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/229975/day_9_testing_out_some_twitter_tools.html
<jcastro> DELETION TIME!
<paultag> hey, jcastro, pleia2: did you get any calls to check me out?
<jcastro> I've gotten nothing
<jcastro> but calls from your drug dealer
<jcastro> (note I made that last part up)
<paultag> yeah, he's pretty persistant
<paultag> erm, yes. me too. I made that up too.
<vish> (channel logs not admissible in court!) ;p
<Pendulum> paultag: I thought you weren't supposed to check people out in professional settings ;-)
<paultag> Pendulum: heheh
<mhall119> it wasn't a progessional setting, it was on Facebook
<paultag> mhall119: did you know that @ fb they have a room called the "make out room"
<paultag> it's for what it sounds like
<mhall119> do they have camera in it that take your picture, identify you by facial recognition, and post the scandal on your wall?
<nigelb> paultag: so that's what they do in the interview?
<vish> paultag: heh, everything is moving to the cloud ;p
<mhall119> nigelb: it was a *very* in depth interview
<paultag> mhall119: hehehe
<paultag> nigelb: duh
<paultag> vish: :)
<nigelb> mhall119++ :)
<paultag> mhall119: hahahahah
<mhall119> they told paultag "You got lots of positive reviews, and you should probably have your tonsels removed"
<nigelb> dholbach: who maintains the ubuntungo and ubuntupackaging blogs?
<nigelb> mhall119: hahaha
<dholbach> nigelb, ubuntungo: people in #ubuntu-ngo
<paultag> mhall119: :P
<dholbach> http://ubuntupackaging.wordpress.com/ → http://ubuntupackaging.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/we-are-moving/
<nigelb> dholbach: Can I remove it off the planet then?
<dholbach> yes
<nigelb> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> thank YOU
<nigelb> :-)
<dpm> hey popey, AlanBell, do you think someone from the UK team could test the new en-gb language packs in natty-proposed and leave some feedback on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA ? They fix a bunch of "Rubbish Bin" vs. "Wastebaske" inconsistencies, and it would be great to release them after testing and close some long outstanding bugs
<dpm> more info on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-June/004819.html
<popey> sure
<popey> want me to forward that to the UK loco list?
<popey> done
<dpm> popey, cool, thanks
<dpm> it'd be great if some of the UK people doing translations could subscribe to ubuntu-translators@, since they seem quite disconnected from announcements
<popey> sure
<popey> i just looked on mine and it's called "Bin" and I have "Empty bin" ☺
<popey> shame it's still called Wastebasket in nautilus
<paultag> damn you translators :)
<mhall119> am I alone in not caring about/using the trash these days?
<paultag> mhall119: shift + del when you delete stuff
<paultag> I just use the CLI to do most of my work, so I don't even use that that often
<paultag> I hate mice
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<mhall119> paultag: yeah, I shift+del most things
<mhall119> especially when I'm deleting to make room
<paultag> dholbach: you too, pal
<paultag> mhall119: yar
<paultag> mhall119: or removable media
<mhall119> have a good weekend dholbach
<mhall119> paultag: yeah, that too
<dholbach> thanks :)
<JanC> paultag: if you install 'trash-cli' you can "rm" to the trash from the CLI if you want...  ;)
<paultag> JanC: meh :)
<JanC> paultag: it's fd.o-compliant and all  ;)
<paultag> JanC: :)
<JanC> I guess it could be useful for scripts or such...
<paultag> JanC: oh for sure. I'm sure it's the perfect rm replacement for some, hell, even most, people.
<paultag> JanC: I just know when I `rm' something, I mean it :)
<paultag> I don't need a masked mv :)
<nhandler> And if you delete a file you didn't mean to, that is what backups are for
<paultag> nhandler: truth!
<paultag> I keep backups in triplacate, if not more
<JanC> it does a lot more than "mv" of course (like, recording where it was originally)
<pleia2> jussi: from task:  7             add past CC logs to wiki
<pleia2> ;)
<JanC> nhandler: in general I don't have backups of all my music/video files (well, I have the original CD/DVD...)
 * pleia2 was traveling a lot last month, just catching up on todo list this week
 * JanC secretly installs 'libtrash' on paultag's computer
<paultag> JanC: :)
<paultag> JanC: does that do what I think it does?
<paultag> because if it does, that's bloody brilliant
<JanC> it's for use with LD_PRELOAD  ;)
<paultag> that's brilliant, what a great idea
<JanC> so I guess it does what you think
<paultag> then you can just preload it against an app and it thinks it's rm'ing
<paultag> what a great library idea
<JanC> well, until your disk is full, I guess  :P
<paultag> JanC: humm, good point
<JanC> hopefully the empty trash mechanism is excluded  :P
<paultag> :)
<popey> uhm
<popey> in unity what do you do when the unity bar wont appear
<popey> it only appears if i switch to anothr desktop
<popey> bah!
<popey> :D
<czajkowski> popey: I click on the BFB
<czajkowski> and then it launches
<czajkowski> as it's really slow on the unity 2d and doesnt launch sometimes
<nigelb> AlanBell++
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell :)
<paultag> P.S. I know i've been grumpy and AFK lots lately, so: I love you all so very muchly. Keep on keeping on!
 * Pendulum hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
 * nigelb hugs paultag too
 * Pendulum hugs nigelb 
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<nigelb> Group hug!
 * nhandler feels left out
<Pendulum> dholbach will be sad to have missed it
 * paultag hugs nhandler 
 * Pendulum hugs nhandler 
<nhandler> :)
 * nigelb hugs nhandler
<nigelb> Pendulum: Totally :)
<nigelb> Everytime there's a group hug, I remember http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM
<nigelb> Best video from UDSs apart from the one were jcastro and jono sing "Every night in my dreams"
<jono> hehe
 * AlanBell missed a hug!
 * pleia2 hugs AlanBell 
 * AlanBell hugs everyone
<nigelb> jcastro: At some point we need to figure out how much of the uds.ubuntu.com and summit.ubuntu.com headers we want to merge without making joey cry :)
 * Pendulum hugs al
 * Pendulum hugs jono 
 * Pendulum hugs AlanBell 
<Pendulum> (without tabfail this time ;-) )
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Pendulum: By saying Al, you get to hug popey and AlanBell :)
 * Pendulum hugs popey :)
<Pendulum> (so he doesn't feel left out)
<nigelb> haha
<Pendulum> hey, I now have an excuse for pretty much any motor fail, brain fail, or other fail I do for the next few months :P
<nigelb> About a year or so down the line, I want to read the logs of this channel and smile :)
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> go look at the logs from June 10, 2010 now then?
 * jono hugs Pendulum
<nigelb> pleia2: reading the logs from June 10, 2010 reminds me, shouldn't we be doing a UUD soonish?
 * nigelb shifts conversation to better channel.
<nigelb> AlanBell: I liked that the LP team explained how to fix the bug for mailing lists.  I'm wondering if I should pitch in.
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> um, bit confused about paultag saying not to discuss on the list without suggesting an alternative venue
<AlanBell> well actually not quite true, #launchpad was kind of suggested
 * AlanBell hugs Pendulum carefully
<Pendulum> AlanBell: hugs don't hurt! just don't twist my neck while giving me one :P
<paultag> AlanBell: I don't like rabble
<cjohnston> paultag: jcastro has owed me a beer for like 6 months... hehe
<paultag> :)
<AlanBell> yeah, well it went nowhere, Marcus has given up on the idea
<AlanBell> I still don't see why that list isn't the right place for people who are loco contacts to discuss doing an improvement to launchpad to the way it handles loco team mailing lists
<cjohnston> the same reason that the survey thing lasted too long.. once it was identified who was interested, it should have stopped spamming me
<cjohnston> i dont need 20 emails on a feature that im not interested in and cant unsubscribe from without either unsubscribing from the list or creating a rule for that specific thread
<AlanBell> isn't that just the nature of mailing lists though?
<nhandler> The list purpose has also somewhat changed over the years. It used to mainly be used as a way to pass information to all loco contacts who would then relay it to their respective teams. Now, it is being used a lot more as a general community list
<AlanBell> I am on a *lot* of mailing lists where I am only interested in a small percentage of threads
<cjohnston> but lp development isnt relevant to loco contacts
<AlanBell> well no, not in general, but this was specifically about an enhancement to the team page for an issue that specifically affects LoCo teams with non-launchpad mailing lists
<cjohnston> well. theres a couple issues with that.. LP doesnt understand the concept of a loco team.. its a regular team just like anything else.. so again, i think that the LP mailing list or channel would be a more correct place for the conversation.
<AlanBell> yeah, maybe, but the discussion went from "lets do it" to "ah screw it, can't be bothered"#
<czajkowski> i leave my mail for almost 2 hrs and all hell breaks lose
 * czajkowski eyes the channel up
<AlanBell> for small values of all hell
<czajkowski> i like a neat inbox
<czajkowski> I appreciate I am a bit odd about this
<cjohnston> czajkowski: if you follow LD stuff, then you have a  quite full mailbox
<czajkowski> i know
<czajkowski> cjohnston: add freenode stuff as well and job hunting
<czajkowski> my inbox is over flowing
<czajkowski> hmm more thunder in london followed by lots of loud sirons
<cjohnston> tornado?
<AlanBell> I have 35633 messages in my inbox and it hasn't started overflowing yet
<cjohnston> clearly AlanBell doesnt subscribe to Zero Inbox or whatever its called
<czajkowski> cjohnston: they dont get them here
<czajkowski> just rain
<AlanBell> no, I used to use Lotus Notes and never got into the habit of folders, searching was just instant
<cjohnston> when we get sirens, well, not in orlando, but the us, thats tornados
<jcastro> lotus notes, harbringer of doom and despair
<AlanBell> I now divert some mailing lists to folders and have threaded views there, but that is generally for lists I don't read much
<AlanBell> jcastro: the oldest nosql database
<mhall119> paultag: I'm getting one of those new Nooks, so you'll have to tell me what fun stuff I can do with it
<JanC> mailing lists go straight to their own folder for me, no way I can ever read them all  ;)
<jcastro> Technoviking: heh, I see the usual suspects don't like the changes to the forums
<mhall119> what? someone complaining about change?  well I never..
<paultag> mhall119: hell yeah!
<paultag> mhall119: Well, I'm working on a few things to help allow me to do some useful things
<mhall119> cool, I guess I'll have to brush up on my C if i want to do much programming for it, huh?
<paultag> mhall119: it's android, therefore, "Java" :)
<paultag> it looks like java, tastes like java, but it's not called Java
<paultag> and all my Java code compiles on 'droid, just has some extra stuff on top
<paultag> few missing libs too, but no problem
<mhall119> android?
<paultag> mhall119: Nooks run Android
<mhall119> I didn't know that
<mhall119> I knew it was Linux, but thought they had their own thing
<paultag> that's why I got it, I knew it'd be a snap to root
<paultag> mhall119: nope :)
<mhall119> even more awesome!
<pleia2> kindles have their own thing
<paultag> just facelifted Android
<paultag> pleia2: aye
<mhall119> guess I'll have to brush up on my Java then
<paultag> mhall119: if you want to help me, I have a few cool ideas
<paultag> mhall119: I just can't do GUIs, so if you learn how to snap together a GUI we could kill off some stuff
 * mhall119 likes cool ideas
<paultag> I could write all of the backing libs in a few hours
<mhall119> it's a deal
<mhall119> assuming their GUI toolkit is sane
<pleia2> paultag: no: re calls (unless they called and didn't leave a voicemail, I couldn't answer the phone most of the week, talking on phones is hard without the ability to talk)
<pleia2> but I can mostly talk now :D
<mhall119> given that it's B&W e-ink, I'm assuming it's gui toolkit is non-standard
<paultag> mhall119: it's abstracted sane
<paultag> pleia2: thanks!!! I was just wondering :)
<paultag> mhall119: I want to have it talk with a server daemon (let anyone run anything) that will track remote repos with a smart server to watch for cool things. The nook could make a nice review platform, as well as a smart assist unit for a computer
<mhall119> paultag: hmmm, I sense launchpadlib coming to the nook...
<paultag> mhall119: I asked if there was a java based lplib, turns out there's a fairly complete one
<mhall119> cool
<paultag> mhall119: so I was thinking two apps, one for code review, and the second for helping you get stuff done on Linux -- stuff like basic volume, music and so on, and then write plugins to control the second half, to pull up API docs that matter to what you're doing with some basic plugins
<paultag> mhall119: so that when you stop on a line of code, you can look down to see it's signature (or whatever else)
<mhall119> I like it
<paultag> mhall119: lots of work, but the first will be much easier :)
<mhall119> yeah
<head_victim> paultag: time for a quick pm?
<paultag> head_victim: always
<paultag> mhall119: so if you want to prototype some UI code when you have free time, I can hack up some libs when I have some free time :)
<paultag> mhall119: I think you'll be more into it once you have a rooted nook so no rush
<head_victim> paultag: thanks, as always :)
<mhall119> yeah, it's ordered, just waiting for it to arrive
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> happy Father's day from my lovely wife
<paultag> mhall119: they're so brilliant
<paultag> mhall119: it takes a lot for me to like a bit of tech, but I love that. It's so nice. It's just well done
<mhall119> yeah, we saw one at a store the other day, that's what prompted this
<paultag> mhall119: the screen stays on it's current "image" when the battery is offline, so it uses almost no battery at all
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> I'm excited, even though $300 is a good bit of coin
<paultag> mhall119: whoh whoh, what?
<paultag> mhall119: did you get a nook color?
<mhall119> no, B&W, but my wife is an avid reader, so we couldn't exactly buy just one
<paultag> mhall119: Nook STRs (with eInk) are $120
<paultag> Hahahahahaha
<paultag> mhall119: brilliant :)
<mhall119> there wouold have been fights
<paultag> hehehe
<mhall119> it would have been ugly
<mhall119> especially when I started rooting it
<paultag> truth
<paultag> mhall119: rooting is a snap nowadays
<paultag> it's been documented really well since that night
<paultag> and someone's rolled out stuff so you don't even have to dump and re-roll
<mhall119> where's the fun  in that?
<paultag> mhall119: :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-11
<dinesh> help for installing the canon printer Mf4320d
<rrnwexec> i'll be here for about 30 mins if anyone wants to discuss "Ubuntu Community Week" :)
<cjohnston> hey rrnwexec
<rrnwexec> cjohnston: howdy
<AlanBell> is status.ubuntu.com just for canonical teams? http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/teams.html
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-12
<cjohnston> AlanBell: pretty much
<cjohnston> topics are more for other types of things
<AlanBell> oh, more blueprints there than last time I looked, I even have an item now
<cjohnston> good
<cjohnston> ill assign you more
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> plenty of loco directory stuff
<AlanBell> I am not listed on the people page though
<cjohnston> you arent a team member
<AlanBell> but I have a section here http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-accessibility.html
<cjohnston> to be on people as of right now due to the amount of time it takes you have to be a member of one of the teams
<AlanBell> ok
<doctormo> Hey AlanBell, cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<duanedesign> hello doctormo
<duanedesign> doctormo: drinking dome PG tips. Always grateful for my crash course on english tea at UDS
<doctormo> duanedesign: Hey there, fantastic!
<doctormo> I just watched Kung Fu Pander 2, I'm f'in happy.
<nigelb> I spend hours trying to figure out why sendmail wasn't working. Turns out I need to allow local traffic :-)
<duanedesign> ~some one oung en :P
<duanedesign> ugh
<nigelb> lol
<duanedesign> oing me9
<duanedesign> i give up
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I give up trying to interpret :p
<duanedesign> ping, me, anyone>
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> duanedesign: ping.
<duanedesign> nigelb: how s your server bibsensw gooing>
<duanedesign> nonesense*
<nigelb> duanedesign: Pretty stablized now :)
<duanedesign> i have ver used fauk ti ban
<nigelb> Locked myself out a couple of times last night playing with iptables
<nigelb> duanedesign: You speak german? :P
<duanedesign> ip tables are pretty cool
<nigelb> Yes, they are. Until you get locked out :p
<duanedesign> i have on that locks you out for 15 minutes if you tr too many faiked attempls
<nigelb> oh, mine is better.
<nigelb> I lock people out for 1 hour if there are more than 3 failed attempts
<duanedesign> i also use OSSEC
<nigelb> that I have to read up on.
<nigelb> Normally I'd just use ufw, but openvz has issues with ufw
<duanedesign> which is bice because it emaill me if a file has been modified on mycomputrt
<nigelb> oh, nice
<duanedesign> nigelb: it also alerts of failed attempts to enter to tjr computr
<nigelb> duanedesign: I have something that scans the logs and sends me a mail every night on everything :0
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> cool. DIY
<nigelb> nah, its logwatch
<czajkowski> anyone here got empathy working with google voice/video ??
<topyli> czajkowski: i once tested but it's been a while. wife was on gmail chat and i was on ubuntu. voice worked, no video
<paultag> cjohnston: One of my buddies was dead set on making an underwater "fort" at 100 ft with .4 inch Plexi. Am I crazy or would he kill someone?
<paultag> not to mention you'd hit the decompression limit in a few minutes
<nhandler> paultag: Hopefully, the other people would be smart enough to realize that it is a bad idea, so he would not end up killing anyone but himself (if he actually went in it)
<paultag> nhandler: It's Javi (Raidsong). Who knows what he'll do. I'm yelling at him in whube
<doctormo> jussi: Yes, everything is fine. That's just artwork with a slogan from JoyOfPropergander, I'm sharing it.
<cjohnston> paultag: yes
<mhall119> paultag: did your friend not do the math?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How was your weekend?
<dholbach> great - I went to a Balkan music party on Friday and Saturday had a couple of friends over
<dholbach> how about yourself?
<benonsoftware> All week I've been sick, today is the best I've been. But I'm looking forward to school tomorrow
<dholbach> oh damn :-/
<dholbach> I hope you're up to speed soon again
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<benonsoftware> Keynote for iPad is so... limited :/
<jcastro> cjohnston: what's up with the line?
<jcastro> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/jorge.html
<jcastro> bkerensa: yo so you still want me to submit for an hp account for you?
<jono> Mr dholbach
<jono> shall we?
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> yep, just a sec
<dholbach> let's do it
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<jono> jcastro, marcoceppi btw, we are so close to having all the AU Accomplishments documented
<marcoceppi> jono: I know! I'm wrapping up my last batch now
<jono> marcoceppi, :-)
<dholbach> jono, sponsoring queue this morning: 103, now: 82 :)
<dholbach> still some way to go, but we're getting there
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jono> yeah lets get this under a more manageable state
<jono> dholbach, can you blog asking people to help too?
<dholbach> sure
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah :)
<jono> dpm, all set
<dpm> jono, yep
<dholbach> jono, done
<jono> dpm, chatting in #is about the ticket
<jono> they are looking into it
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow again
<jussi> any canonical folks about at the moment ?
<czajkowski> jussi: sup
<jussi> czajkowski: Ill PM
<czajkowski> ok
<jcastro> <--- late lunch
<jono> mhall119, about set?
<mhall119> yup
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/38010f5225942696d10c0e03351131cc20a053fc?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> bkerensa: you still use cloudflare?
<bkerensa> jcastro: of course
<jcastro> I signed up last week
<jcastro> 1.2 GB bandwidth saved by CloudFlare
<jcastro> I think my bill on AWS will be teeny
<bkerensa> jcastro: how many requests saved?
<jcastro> 38,289
<bkerensa> jcastro: nice
<jcastro> bkerensa: I still need your tenantID and all that if you want in on this round
<bkerensa> jcastro: lol I sent it
<jono>  upvote please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/ukhfz/nearly_10000_humble_indie_bundle_ubuntu_software/
<jcastro> hmmm no
<jcastro> Are you sure you sent it to me or HP?
<bkerensa> jcastro: sent again... it should have been in the original part of the e-mail maybe it got truncated
<cprofitt> jono: bought mine yesterday -- will blog about it tonight
<jcastro> no worries, that's why I checked
<jono> cprofitt, :-)
<bkerensa> jono: you and jcastro and co need to make a secret reddit acct ;) self promo or promo of company stuff will get you banned from reddit or muted :P
<bkerensa> just a heads up
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> wow, the twitter feed on the 12.04 installer is pretty cool
<mhall119> jono: is that 10,000 total app downloads, or 10,000 bundle purchases?
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah it is... I wonder how it works with no internet connection
<jono> mhall119, bundles
<marcoceppi> Epic, glad to be one of the 10k!
<mhall119> popey: do you have the fingerprint reader working on your x220?
<popey> mhall119: i havent tried, so no
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> I tend to default to blaming you for things like this
<popey> hmm?
<jcastro> but has anyone noticed that we have things here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<jcastro> and on other parts I am sure
<jcastro> that actually are not the ubuntu way?
<jcastro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/Philosophy
<jcastro> this one in particular
<popey> what about them?
<jcastro> linux is about choice
<jcastro> blah blah
 * popey marks as 'opinion'
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but look where it's hosted, etc.
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146179/ubuntu-philosophy-question
<jcastro> when you write opinion on doc pages
<jcastro> people ask questions
<jcastro> anyway, I am just whining to you
<jcastro> because this is the sort of thing that is usually your fault
<popey> i blame you for not deleting it yet
<jcastro> why do we even have stuff like this on the wiki
<popey> its more of a blog post than anything
<jcastro> I mean, we _have_ a vetted community philosophy page
<popey> it was all written by one guy
<jcastro> I can't tell, I get 500 erros when I select info on the wiki
<jcastro> heh
<popey> i managed to get that to load
<snap-l> "Linux has a long, smooth learning curve." That's hot.
<jcastro> "Windows' learning curve has created a strict caste system - users are expected to give up when they hit a wall, developers are supposed to attend the seminar or read the book. Linux's learning curve has created a more egalitarian system - everyone is supposed to follow the learning curve as far as they can, and no further."
<jcastro> under the social mobility part
<jcastro> heh
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023629/
<popey> dear zeitgeist. die
<jcastro> popey: also hey did you see RAID5/6 isn't far away
<popey> seriously. i have _no_ idea what my laptop is doing now
<jcastro> not this upcoming kernel, the next one probably
<popey> but it's being eaten alive by deamons
<czajkowski> nyom nyom munch munch
<czajkowski> tasty laptop heheh
<snap-l> popey: Zeitgeist detected your laptop wasn't running at peak temperature, and is compensating
<popey> clearly
<snap-l> You can modify that behavior by removing the "dasblinkenlights" parameter under gconf
<snap-l> (note: not really)
<jono> balloons, about set?
<balloons> man time flies
<balloons> I'm ready
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2b896a228445057f7f9160de00c036767ebce445?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> heh.. too much for this pc :-)
<balloons> 4 workspaces means 4x as much stuff going on :-)
<jono> balloons, can you join?
<balloons> jono, it's timing out
<balloons> trying..
<jono> ok
<balloons> switching browsers
<cjohnston> jcastro: whats the problem with status?
<jcastro> cjohnston: my line is starting on the wrong place
<jcastro> it should be at 41, not 35.
<jcastro> but whatever, I closed some things to get back unda
<jcastro> bkerensa: up for some HN spreading-the-word later?
<jcastro> I have something awesome
<bkerensa> jcastro: HN?
<jcastro> hackernews yo
<bkerensa> jcastro: oh yeah let me know
<balloons> jcastro, you have a surprise for HN?
 * balloons remembers seeing an interesting juju discussion on there once
<jcastro> not surprise
<jcastro> well sort of
<jcastro> it's just normal awesomeness
<jcastro> not like, earth shattering, just cool
<balloons> just normal awesomeness :-) I like it
<jcastro> bkerensa: hey have you ever measured the impact of Facebook's like button JS?
<jcastro> it's basically a steaming pile.
<bkerensa> jcastro: its impact in traffic? or impact in load times?
<jcastro> load times
<cjohnston> jcastro: it starts below done not at the top. so if you had 50 items and 45 were done when it reset, the line would start at 5
<balloons> jcastro, http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/93724
<jcastro> balloons: not as a user
<jcastro> as a person who puts one on my blog
<bkerensa> jcastro: The Facebook Script adds about 32 milliseconds to load
<jcastro> http://informationarchitects.net/blog/sweep-the-sleaze/
<jcastro> I found this interesting
<jcastro> and it was waaay longer than 32 on mine
<bkerensa> jcastro: do you minify all js on your page?
<bkerensa> :d
<jcastro> so I ditched it, but I kept the HN and G+ ones since that's probably what my audience is on
<jcastro> removing FB also reduces the wrong-audience
<jcastro> so I can skillfully evade the "unity sucks" crowd
<balloons> jcastro, ahh.. you mean you added a "like" button to your blog for facebook?
<jcastro> :)
<balloons> lol -- why would do propagate such madness?
<jcastro> balloons: yeah, so I did the value vs. load time thought this weekend.
 * balloons should do a load time check on his blog
<jcastro> http://loadimpact.com/
<jcastro> this one is quick and easy
<bkerensa> jcastro: all traffic has value to me imho
<bkerensa> even if they are haters
<bkerensa> haters are my biggest fans :P
<marcoceppi> jcastro: sweet site
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://whichloadsfaster.com/
<jcastro> http://whichloadsfaster.com/?l=www.benjaminkerensa.com&r=jorgecastro.org
<bkerensa> jcastro: im doing stuff in the backend right now ;)
<jcastro> well, you know  me, had to go for it
<jcastro> mwahaha
<balloons> bah jorge, you beat me easily too..
<balloons> that s3 static stuff is SO quick
<bkerensa> balloons: nah its not that
<czajkowski> jcastro: does fitbit work on Ubuntu ?
<jcastro> not really
<balloons> bkerensa, ohh what is it?
<bkerensa> balloons: its the fact that he uses html5 and has no images and stripped down JS
<bkerensa> :D
<balloons> I know I have a couple of fat js that run
<bkerensa> he is running a barebones site practically
<jcastro> I have tons of images
<bkerensa> peh
<jcastro> though I cut down on the amount on the front page because my page size was 1.2 megs or something
<bkerensa> http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/#!/EP18nC4Xt/benjaminkerensa.com <--- load times historically
<bkerensa> jcastro: wow you do have a lot of content
<bkerensa> >.<
<jcastro> I  just now cut it down to like the last 10 posts
<bkerensa> 1.4mb
<jcastro> instead of 25 or whatever I had it before
<bkerensa> my site is 55kb total
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 555kb*
 * bkerensa is looking for a cartoon artist of sorts to re-design my blog :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: do you hard code your sharing scripts or use a plugin?
<jcastro> they're built into octopress
<jcastro> though I had to manually hack in the HN one
<mhall119> bkerensa: you should talk to doctormo
<bkerensa> mhall119: I was thinking more like outsourcing to a 15 year old on deviantart :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> jono: http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Magazine/Archive/2012/13/Ubuntu-Developer-Summit-Quantal-Quetzal
<bkerensa> there is a pdf copy of my article which lands in the july print issue ^
<cprofitt> nice bkerensa
<jono> bkerensa, cool!
<popey> jcastro: passed a link to your btrfs post to my mate who helps them out...
<popey> "Is he a big ubuntu person?"
<popey> "(Obviously, not as important as you are, but...)"
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> I would say I'm just some guy
<jcastro> I mean, you wouldn't trust me for filesystem advice would you?
<popey> i would say the same tbh
<popey> loving btrfs also btw ☺
<popey> i mentioned btrfs to cking at the party yesterday
<jcastro> i'm more thinking "well if popey and jorge can do this, and I'm sitting here with LVM like a chump ..."
<popey> his wife was stood next to him... she shook her had and sucked air through her teeth.. "Ooh, you tried that didn't you?"
<jcastro> hahahah
<cprofitt> my LUG had Chris Mason come talk to us about btrfs two years ago... looks like its time to get him in again.
<bkerensa> Is it not true that btrfs is not a good option over ext4?
<jcastro> not for your default fs yet
<jcastro> but as my blog says, if you have a bunch of disks and are sick of mdadm/lvm and all that noise ...
<popey> I'm loving btrfs
<bkerensa> hmm
<popey> being able to live add/remove disks is pretty awesome
<jcastro> popey: it's taking almost all my willpower to NOT to just take my old disks, buy that esata card
<jcastro> and just tack them on like you're doing
<jcastro> popey: how good are you with btrfs math?
<jcastro> like figuring out useful space?
<popey> no
<popey> i have 8x2TB disks.. yet btrfs fi df /srv says...
<popey> Data, RAID1: total=6.77TB, used=3.07TB
<popey> so yeah, no idea
<marcoceppi> I got the general run around on how to compute space, but it's still a little fuzzy
<cjohnston> jcastro: I just rechecked your chart.. it is correct
<jcastro> k ta
<cjohnston> dont worry.. i had surgery this morning, but I'm still here for you :-P
<popey> marcoceppi: jcastro if you're _only_ using RAID1 then just use df and divide by 2
<jcastro> right
<popey> their argument is you could have a mix of RAID1 and other RAID levels so it's impossible to determine the potential free space
<popey> because you dont know what RAID level data you're going to write in the future
<daker-cloud> oh dear Feisty & Edgy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> easy badge: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/accomplishments
<jcastro> create a tag wiki there
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you have a deleted 20 wiki pages badge?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-05
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jono> jcastro, we still need the rest of the existing badges finishing
<jono> jcastro, marcoceppi also, can you guys take a few mins to decide which trophies should depend on others and update them
<jono> right now 65 scripts or so are being run every time
<jono> I am sure we can trim this down to only run the next logical set of scripts
<jcastro> cjohnston: some day my friend. someday.
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> i know that would be a goal for you
<pleia2> I will get the one for created 20 wiki pages (darn team reports)
<pleia2> :P
<cjohnston> not created
<jcastro> paging pleia2
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/107982618909749811163/posts/BCxkP4aupM4
<jono> jcastro, did you see my messages above?
<jono> can we get these final bits fixed up?
<jcastro> yeah we can probably do that
<jono> jcastro, the priority is getting the dependencies in place
<jono> but they should be pretty accurate...we don't want to be in a position where someone might get a badge if they havent got the badge it depends on
<jono> so I think it will require a bit of careful thinking
<jono> I figured you and marcoceppi can probably map it out to a chart or something and then make the changes
<jcastro> someone already wrote the deps down somewhere
<jcastro> one sec
<jono> jcastro, oh sweet
<jcastro> we can't be the first people to do this
<jono> indeed
<jcastro> hah dude
<jcastro> the same post we are using for the categories
<jcastro> http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/68259/150182
<jcastro> the ones with /
<jcastro> Popular Question / Notable Question / Famous Question
<jcastro> the one on the left is needed, to get the middle, and then the last one
<jono> oh nice!
<jcastro> Nice Question / Good Question / Great Question
<jcastro> and so on
<jono> jcastro, ok, I will go and make these changes
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> if you can just help get the final docs sorted, we should be good
<jcastro> 15 relationships
<jono> jcastro, ok, I added all remaining deps
<jono> and a bunch of trophy icon fixes too
<jcastro> <-- in the middle of something for house stuff
<jcastro> i'll have to finish mine off later tonight or tomorrow
<bkerensa> jono: you got a second?
<jono> bkerensa, sure
<jono> jcastro, cool
<bkerensa> jcastro: so I will have space at our booth at OSCON for any Juju material you want to get to attendees
<bkerensa> just a heads up
<bkerensa> popey: Do you know anyone who wants to go to LeWeb in London? I got a 50% discount code but obviously I don't live there so :P
<pleia2> jcastro: wow, those are brilliant
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<hobgoblin> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> morning hobgoblin and all
<dholbach> dpm, did you see those precise-proposed fixes? :)
<dpm> yeah, just saw them this morning :)
<dpm> I need to test them and then talk to pitti about getting the p-d-e fix into Precise too
<nigelb> Hey dholbach, dpm :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: How've you been?
<dholbach> good good - how about you? :)
<dpm> hey nigelb, long time no speak! :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Pretty good! Moving countries soonish. So, sort of busy with that.
<nigelb> dpm: Yeah! Glad to talk to you guys after a while :)
<dholbach> oh yeah? where are you moving to?
<nigelb> New Zealand :)
<nigelb> (if things go well, and I get the visa and all that)
<cjohnston> He is moving to NZ to start working on Summit again dholbach
<nigelb> haha
<dpm> oh wow
<dholbach> wow
<nigelb> I'm moving to NZ to work for Mozilla :)
<dholbach> nice :)
<dpm> awesome!
<nigelb> cjohnston: What surgery were you talking about on FB?
<cjohnston> I had surgery yesterday morning
<dpm> nigelb, what are you going to be working on?
<dpm> i.e. can we bribe you to fix bugs? ;)
<nigelb> dpm: I'll be working with their webdev team. Building community websites. Similar to what I did for Ubuntu as a volunteer.
<nigelb> Haha.
<dpm> excellent, a perfect match
<nigelb> I can fix UI bugs :D
<nigelb> (on firefox)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> when are you starting?
<nigelb> Well, thre isn't a definite date yet. Because there isn't a definitive date for the visa.
<dpm> oh, yeah, the joys of getting a visa :/
<dpm> nigelb, in any case, congrats for the new job, I'm sure you'll be awesome at it :)
<dholbach> yes, all the best
<hobgoblin> nice one nigelb
<nigelb> dpm, dholbach - thanks!
<nigelb> hobgoblin! haven't seen you around in a while :)
<hobgoblin> nigelb: I am always about somewhere - just need to look for daft nicks :)
<nigelb> hobgoblin: Hah. I know you have this one and forestpixie and some variations of those :D
<hobgoblin> :)
<AlanBell> nigelb: cool, congratulations!
<dpm> ok, top 10 app downloads post published, could someone help upvoting http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/ulzfp/top_10_ubuntu_app_downloads_for_may_2012_ubuntu/ - thanks!
<nigelb> AlanBell: Thanks! :)
<jcastro> balloons: hey I have to step out for 15 minutes and finish up this hadoop thing
<jcastro> can you mention to jono that I'm running a bit late, but I'd like to go last in IRC.
<balloons> jcastro, no problem :-)
<jono> dpm, dholbach, mhall119, jcastro, balloons all set>?
<dholbach> yes
<dpm> yep
<balloons> yep
<balloons> jono,  jcastro needs to go last
<jono> ok
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  5 15:00:58 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> welcome, one and all, to the community team meeting!
<jono> prepare for a rambunctious range of rambling reports, from our various horsemen
<jono> first up, fighting the good fight for apps in Ubuntu...dpm!
 * dholbach whinnies
<jono> whinnies?
<dpm> ok, here I go
<dholbach> horses whinny, no?
<mhall119> nay
<dholbach> did I get my vocabulary wrong again?
<jono> lol
 * dpm lols
<mhall119> even if you got it right, it would still be so wrong
<dholbach> guys, where's your sense of humour?
<jono> "<mhall119> even if you got it right, it would still be so wrong" - story of my life
<dholbach> you take this metal thing much too seriously
<sense> here
<jono> meanwhile...back at the point...dpm!
 * dpm stops to have a tea...
<dpm> ok, here I go...
<dpm> App Developers
<dpm> - Re-reviewed blueprints so that they were ready by timeline reset
<dpm> - Published top 10 app downloads for May blog post
<dpm> - Worked with mhall119 to create an e-mail template to contact upstream app authors
<dpm> - Created a wiki page with guidelines and instructions on how to contribute to adding new apps to the list wanted apps
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevelopers/GettingUpstreamApps
<dpm> - Researched and created a document to assess the work required to open source MyApps
<dpm> - Catch up app developers call with jono, mhall119 and dholbach
<dpm> - Had a chat with didrocks and tested his Quickly HTML5 app template
<dpm> - Had another chat with mterry about the SRU Quickly fixes, landed now on -proposed
<dpm>  
<dpm> Translators
<dpm>  
<dpm> - Created a new TranslationsDeadline page after deciding to merge the two deadlines of previous releases into one
<dpm> - Talked to jam from the blue squad about opening translations for Q
<dpm> this is blocked on the squad working on other critical stuff
<dpm> I should have an update on this next week
<dpm> And I believe that was me for this week's update
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> next up...another force in the app dev journey...mhall119!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> [Accomplishments]
<mhall119> * Created multiple accomplishments for LTP events
<mhall119> including participation in global jams and ubuntu hours
<mhall119> * Created accomplishment for attending a UDS
<mhall119> [Juju]
<mhall119> * Finished Django app for charming django projects
<mhall119> and blogged about  it
<mhall119> [Unity]
<mhall119> * Sent desktop team info about adding Global Menu support to Java/Swing apps
<mhall119> [App Developers]
<mhall119> * Drafted an email template with dpm to send to app developers encouraging them to submit their apps to USC
<mhall119> * Created a table showing out current programming language coverage in our developer documentation
<mhall119> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AofbdH5hl5CbdEFBS0lLalh4RU1abTI5QXVkMjhMRFE#gid=3
<mhall119> should be public
<mhall119> [Ubuntu TV]
<mhall119> * bobweaver has created a live CD of the CES demo code, and will be working on ways to make regular live CDs of the new code once it's written
<mhall119> [Summit]
<mhall119> * Remote-participated in the Linaro Connect session about future Summit plans
<mhall119> that's all for me, any questions?
<jono> any questions for mhall119?
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> ...and now, continuing the theme, a man devoted to making sure that apps can be packaged quickly, easily, and effectively on Ubuntu...dholbach
<jono> !!!!!!
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> ☺ Dev initiatives: announced first bug fixing initiative, had 4 people contributing already.
<dholbach> ☺ Dev Advisory Team: D-A-T meeting. Reached out to lots of new contributors.
<dholbach> ☺ Dev News: reorganised templates.
<dholbach> ☺ Sponsoring: did a bit of sponsoring myself, reminded everyone to do more sponsoring, we had 103 items in the queue, now 64. Blogged about it too.
<dholbach> ☺ Dev Docs: prepare for upload to quantal, Andrew uploaded it, let's say what the archive admins say. :)
<dholbach> ☺ Dev Infrastructure: fixed a bug in upload stats generation scripts.
<dholbach> ☺ Apps: started work on https://launchpad.net/apps-brancher - check out the list of bugs to find out the current state of it. Once the logging and pushing is implemented, we can deploy and announce it. Packaged pkgme, uploaded to quantal and with the archive admins now, also published as daily build. Completed test-run of ARB apps through pkgme, wrote and sent report. Had a catch-up call with james_w to find out about the future
<dholbach> of pkgme. Filed some bug reports and sent merge proposals for pkgme.
<dholbach> So as you can see, most of my time I spent on apps, and I'm VERY HAPPY with where we're going.
<dholbach> That's all.
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> next up, a gentleman who will be assuring testing and quality in 12.10...a man whose work is essential for Ubuntu, balloons!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> here we go
<balloons> * Alpha One Testing! As a precursor to this week's testing, we focused on checking out the daily iso's to see if they passed the basic install cases. This week has been testing for the actual alpha one milestone, expected to release June 7th.
<balloons> * Met with Dave Murphy about possibilities for HEXR and a community hardware database. He demonstrated HEXR and we discussed some of the features we would require as a community database.
<balloons> * Met with popey to discuss checkbox testing for the upcoming cycle
<balloons> * Worked with Leann and kernel team to prep 12.10 kernel on 12.04 testing
<balloons> * Tweaked packages qatracker with stgraber to enable 'calls for testing' support; setup tests for kernel testing
<balloons> * Held progress meeting on qatracker with team
<balloons> * Reviewed testcases on testcase wiki used for iso testing; cleaned up and removed old testcases
<balloons> * Started work on setting up my own dev instance of qatracker; jcastro and friends at HP cloud might let me migrate to a real 'box' :-)
<balloons> * Modified python iso metrics script using qatracker API to grab iso testing information for quantal
<balloons> * Did a juju demo of my VIVO charm (needs a couple small tweaks to get into the store)
<balloons> I think that is it ;-)
<jono> thanks, balloons, any question for balloons?!
<AlanBell>  . . . and applied for Ubuntu Membership I believe
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> next up, a man who could charm the crap out of  an old boot...jcastro!
<jcastro> Welcome to my Amazing Weekly Report.
<jcastro> (Note: Report will just be normal, Jorge overuses the word amazing.)
<jcastro> Soundtrack for the week: Pink Floyd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4G7QJAkcg8#t=2m
 * jono shocked
<jono> lol
<jcastro> ## DONE:
<jcastro> - Final prep for OSCON
<jcastro> - Shipping out juju flyers to all our events
<jcastro> - Moved from spreadsheet based charm tracking to launchpad. (Easy, just took time)
<jcastro> - Created patch pilot calendar and all that noise, we're now a smooth sailing ship: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/05/30/measuring-incoming-contributions/
<jcastro> - Proposed free HP Cloud for ubuntu developers and collected people interested. Looking forward to seeing what people do with the free resources.
<jcastro> ## DOING:
<jcastro> - Hadoop blog post with mims, this is our first real scale test of juju, so really excited to share that with people.
<jcastro> - Charm school plan for fall strata
<jcastro> - 2 juju webinars this thursday with Mark Baker
<jcastro> - Charm store queue almost to manageable levels, hopefully this week.
<jcastro> - Start next work items for making "charm create" not suck
<jcastro> - LXC/juju doc fixup.
<jcastro> ##Other
<jcastro> - Here's all my stuff on one page: http://strapello.com/user/jorgecastro
<jcastro> - And here's my burndown: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/jorge.html
<jcastro> - Everyone should read this article, it explains why some people like to go raw (like on Amazon), and why some people need a full PaaS, it describes exactly where juju needs to be: http://rdegges.com/heroku-isnt-for-idiots
<jcastro> also, I'm on holiday on friday
<jcastro> that's all I got!
<jcastro> QUESTIONS?!
<balloons> is dark side of the moon really your favorite pink floyd albulm?
<jcastro> No, The Wall.
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jono> ok
<jono> I am next up
<jono>  * Team:
<jono>   * Started working in earnest on burndown items.
<jono>   * Restarting our normal weekly calls after the post-UDS crazyness and blueprint documentation.
<jono>  * App Devs:
<jono>   * Humble Indie Bundle was released:
<jono>    - Ran some press around this; reached out to journalists to spread the word. It has done really well in downloads and interest.
<jono>    - Responded to user feedback and queries.
<jono>    - Worked with the consumer apps team around some technical kinks.
<jono>    - Built further strategy for further HIB content.
<jono>    - Worked with dpm around an app dev competition which we will launch soon, with some awesome prizes!
<jono>   * Worked with legal and engineering around how we can deliver flash games in Ubuntu better.
<jono>   * Unblocked an RT ticket to get Disqus comments on developer.ubuntu.com
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   * Putting plans in place with balloons milestone testing. We have a clear goal: *every* mandatory test for *every* ISO is run *before* a milestone ships.
 * jono watches balloons shudder a little
<jono>   * Fleshed out 12.10 kernel testing on 12.04 with balloons and Leann. Looking good.
<jono>  * Travel:
<jono>   * Finalized OSCON and Community Leadership Summit plans in July. Getting travel booked.
 * balloons shudders a lot
<jono>   * Reviewed some event speaker invitations.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   * Worked with the community to get Ask Ubuntu badges in Ubuntu Accomplishments. They are now all in, most of which have docs, and all with tests.
<jono>  * help with the final docs is needed! see - http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/3282/lets-integrate-ask-ubuntu-badges-with-the-operating-system/3283
<jono>   * Ported battery to a Quickly project, fixed it for the 0.2 accomplishment schema, and packaged it ready for the 0.2 release.
<jono>   * Ported server validation code to the 0.2 schema format and fixed some bugs. Still an odd bug in share acceptance, but will fix that soon.
<jono>   * Set up Ask Ubuntu feature in the app to make it easy for users to post questions tagged correctly about Ubuntu Accomplishments.
<jono>   * Worked with IS to define a forums API to support forums accomplishments.
<jono>  * Improved various wiki docs
<jono>   * 0.2 is released this week!
<jono>  * Other:
<jono>   * Did a few interviews.
<jono>   * Wrote up a blog post about Gamification In Community for Black Duck.
<jono>  * Grilled and Smoked my first ribs.
<jono> any questions?
<jcastro> more info on disqus?
<jcastro> like, will we be able to use it on all properties?
<mhall119> are you talking to any of the forums folks about the API?  Also, once there is an API, we can use it for Unity lenses/scopes
<jono> jcastro, I suspect so
<jono> it will be deployed to d.u.c this week
 * jcastro nods
<jono> they did a security assessment
<jcastro> oh ok, excellent
<jono> mhall119, IS are reviewing if they can do the work
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, I have asked for a simple web service
<jono> but they are naturally super-paranoid about not giving out personal info
<jono> the data we have requested is not personal though
<mhall119> understandable
<jono> and already exposed mostly on the forums
<mhall119> will it allow searching the forum posts?
<dpm> jcastro, https://portal.admin.canonical.com/50775
<jono> mhall119, it will show number of posts for a user
<jono> but now allow searching for specific posts
<jono> not
<mhall119> would that be possible?
<jono> don't know
<mhall119> there was a desire to add a forums scope into the Help lens
<jono> you will have to talk to IS
<jcastro> ;_; so close
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, I don't see why it would not be possible
<jono> any other topics for discussion?
<jono> ok
<jono> lets wrap it!
<jono> thanks, folks!
<jcastro> WRAP!
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  5 15:39:21 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-06-05-15.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-06-05-15.00.html
<dholbach> yeehaw :)
<jcastro> jono: unrelated question
<jcastro> jono: I'm picking up a Blue microphone for G+, etc ...
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> you recommend $brand microphone stands
<jcastro> fill in the blank ^^
<snap-l> $brand = "not stepping on"
<jono> jcastro, tbh, it doesn't really matter, just get a sturdy one - pay over $40 and you will get a good one
<jono> you might want to look itno a tabletop one if you are sat down
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> k, I was just wondering if there was some epic metal one everyone lusts after
<jono> jcastro, bkerensa ok, so I am going to do my Reddit AMA today
<jcastro> SO I CAN OWN IT
<jono> at 10am Pacific
<jono> can you guys help?
<snap-l> jcastro: Just head to Guitar Center
<snap-l> or Musicians Friend
<jcastro> jono: count me in
<jcastro> I need to get this hadoop one done
<snap-l> They have them on sale usually 6 days out of the week
<jcastro> which I am doing now
<jono> thanks, man
<jcastro> snap-l: excellent, when I come back we'll go together! :)
<snap-l> I think when I ordered my XLR mic on Musicians Friend, the mic stand was something like $15 - $20
<snap-l> I think rick_h has it now
<snap-l> or it's in the garage or something. ;)
<jono> jcastro, btw, I went in and fixed all the categories in the AU accoms
<snap-l> Blue mic comes with one.
<jono> so if someone adds an old cat, I can fix it no problem
<jono> jcastro, marcoceppi any chance you could have one final push on the AU docs?
<jono> dpm, around?
<dpm> jono, yeah
<jono> dpm, can we do a quick G+?
<jono> also mhall119, you too
<jono> :-)
<dpm> sure, just a sec
<mhall119> sure
<jono> dholbach, you too :-)
<jono> invite sent
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> jono, would you mind resending the invite?
<dpm> it tells me server error
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f71e46a2bc85e54fed19527144d28151b81333ac?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> thanks
<jcastro> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4069164
<jcastro> I could use some upvotes there
<jcastro> bkerensa: I could use a hand spreading that ^^^
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/um87e/scaling_a_2000node_hadoop_cluster_on_ec2ubuntu/
<jcastro> upboats there too pls
<mhall119> 1/w 38
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow! :)
<balloons> bye dholbach !
<dholbach> bye my friends :)
<jcastro> only 3 upvoates! http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4069164
<jcastro> come on people, daddy needs to eat tonight!! it's just an openid
<jono> jcastro, bkerensa, mhall119 ok, I am going to do my reddit AMA in 15mins
<jono> should I post it now?
<AlanBell> reddit based jono baiting, sounds fun to me :)
<jono> lol
<nigelb> hahah
<jcastro> jono: post it when you're going to do it
<jcastro> because once it's on the site the questions come in
<jono> jcastro, ok, I will do it now
<jcastro> if you wait 15 minutes without responding people will think you bailed
<jono> on the main AMA page right?
<jcastro> yeah, unless you wanted to do it on the subreddit
<jcastro> but let's go big or go home!
<jono> main one
<jono> one sec
<jono> posting now
<jcastro> jono: ok when you post link it here
<jcastro> and then tweet it
<jono> jcastro, http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/umavd/iama_ubuntu_community_manager_at_canonical/
<jcastro> and I'll handle the rest.
<AlanBell> Canonicalk? typo or something I don't understand?
<AlanBell> must be a typo. Good word though, should mean something.
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/umay8/iama_ubuntu_community_manager_at_canonical/
<jcastro> I need upvotes on this please!
<jcastro> to get the cross traffic
<jono> AlanBell, fixed
<jcastro> jono: ok, questions coming in
<jcastro> jono: when you are done do an "EDIT: ok everyone, thanks for all the questions!" so they know when you're done.
<jcastro> or something like that
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> my favorite unity comment
<jcastro> "is near unusable for a lot of power users who do heavy development work and constantly need to switch applications"
<jcastro> uhhh, alt tab and alt-` combined with the application switching is basically 34095830458 times better  now than it used to be.
<jussi> jcastro: strange, I find the alt-tab behaviour in unity annoying - but then Im used to what kde has
<jcastro> it's the cat's meow to me
<jcastro> jono: hmm, your top 5 bands has some surprises to me
<jono> out of questions
<jono> :-)
<jussi> jcastro: I really like this: http://thinkmoult.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/2008-12-11-185616_1280x800_scrot.png
<not_found> silly question... why reddit?
<jono> not_found, seems like a good place to do it
<not_found> ok
<jcastro> jussi: that looks too complicated to me
<jussi> jcastro: fair enough - see this little video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J51CAi_Fzbs (without the top bar)
<mhall119> 1/w 38/w 38
<mhall119> jcastro: I hate window switching on every other platform now
<mhall119> every time I hit alt+2 and it doesn't take me to my email, I cry inside
<mhall119> super+2, sorry
<bkerensa> jono: I left u one
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/umavd/iama_ubuntu_community_manager_at_canonical/c4wmwwi
<AlanBell> alt-tab was been fixed quite a lot in 12.04 late in the dev cycle, but I find alt-double tab doesn't do the right thing
<mhall119> doubl tab?
<AlanBell> yeah, I want it to take me to the window (not app) that had focus second to last
<AlanBell> but I will accept that the target audience does not keep a full mental map of the z-order of more than two windows
<mhall119> ah, I see, I never went more than one window back
<snap-l> I think you one-windowers need to use DOS for a while
<snap-l> Multiple overlapping windows = big deal
<jono> wow, this person is a piece of work: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/umavd/iama_ubuntu_community_manager_at_canonical/c4wmo6a
<pleia2> ^^ why we don't move Ask Mark to reddit ;)
<jono> pleia2, I think it would make sense
<pleia2> it's a hostile, abusive place (try using a female nick there, it's loads of fun)
<pleia2> much better to keep things at home where we are safe :)
<bkerensa> I think lots of women use reddit
<bkerensa> pleia2: the lady who fixed the UWN perl script for instance :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: and lots of women play video games too, in spite of fatuglyorslutty.com, doesn't mean it's pleasant
<bkerensa> pleia2: heh as a gamer I can say surely that plenty of women pwn me :)
<snap-l> pleia2: so, is that link SFW? :)
<pleia2> have to have a thicker skin than I to participate though
<bkerensa> snap-l: not much
<pleia2> snap-l: no, it's comments from women who game, they are nsfw
<pleia2> er, comments that women who game *get* and then share
<snap-l> Lovely.
<snap-l> I'm not sure which is worse: Youtube comments, or comments in video games
<bkerensa> idk... I think likely games
<snap-l> bkerensa: you had to think about it. :)
<jcastro> popey: which esata card did you get for your micro?
<pleia2> or comments on reddit ;)
<bkerensa> snap-l: I try not to read youtube comments though
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah but reddit is purely for the lulz with a little dash of seriousness here and there
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa mostly is on /r/politics /r/ubuntu /r/linux which stays mostly calm :)
<pleia2> yeah, it's not very fun
<snap-l> Most of the time I find reddit comments on-par with most other sites
<snap-l> but I don't follow a lot of charged discussions either
<bkerensa> ^ winning
<jcastro> the absolute worst have to be either youtube or facebook
<AlanBell> I am astonished at how faily people are on facebook when it is all in front of their family and friends
<nigelb> youtube wins. *anyday*
<snap-l> youtube comments are just cruel and mean
<snap-l> They're like the public toilet of the Internet
<jcastro> we have more pressing problems
<jcastro> http://mashable.com/2012/06/05/nickelbacking/
<jcastro> this is basically my worst nightmare
<snap-l> You sure creeding wouldn't be up there?
<jcastro> Well, Mark Tremonti is a good guitar player though
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I think 90% of people on FB just don't care about their fail
<jcastro> so this is infinitely worse.
<bkerensa> Twitter can be bad too
<snap-l> jcastro: You know what would be my worst nightmare? locked in a room with creed / nickelback playing, and no way to shut it off
<bkerensa> ASUS had an epic fail on Twitter the other day with their sexist tweet
<snap-l> bkerensa: correction: some PR firm for Asus. ;)
<snap-l> I'd be very surprised if Asus was manning their tweet-stream
<bkerensa> snap-l: yeah where were they presenting?
<bkerensa> snap-l: PR firms are ruthless =/
<popey> jcastro: it came with the external array
<snap-l> bkerensa: Just goes to show, there's no such thing as bad publicity.
<popey> 02:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)
<popey> ^^ might be that jcastro
<jcastro> k
<popey> jono: you know that message you just posted on facebook about humble bundle
<jono> grabbing lunch, and then will look into more questions
<popey> jono: limbo (one of the games) isn't native
<jono> popey, which one?
<popey> jono: it's shipped with wine
<jono> popey, whatever
<popey> hah
<popey> ookay
<jono> it runs on Ubuntu natively :-)
<popey> yes boss
<jono> it might be in wine, but it still runs on our platform :-)
<snap-l> Title: Ubuntu Store is just a front for Windows Games!
<bkerensa> jono: there is a petition on reddit asking Humble Bundle to only ship native games ;)
<bkerensa> snap-l: +1
<snap-l> Jono Bacon condones this evil practice!
<jono> lol
<popey> sorry, just realised that was an old post i was looking at
<jono> bkerensa, I saw that
<jono> I think people are missing the point
<bkerensa> btw that EA guy was so wrong.... SIMS 3 does not run with Wine :( despite what even wine-hq says
<AlanBell> bkerensa: yes, I am aware of the asus thing, there was an Ubuntu community member who's tweet about it was quoted in the Huffington post article and as a result of that she received a barage of tweets calling her an ugly whore
<bkerensa> AlanBell:  =/
<bkerensa> thats not good
<AlanBell> indeed not
<snap-l> I don't understand that
<marcoceppi> AlanBell: classy.
 * technoviking facepalms
<technoviking> a group of junior high schooler took a tour of my office, one saw my office and yelled out "I love Ubuntu" :D
<Pici> nice
<mhall119> wine is native
<snap-l> mhall119: Wine is not native
<czajkowski> I tend to direct all wine related questions to YokoZar
<snap-l> it's a fragile compatability layer
<mhall119> snap-l: it's compiled natively for Linux, thus wine is a native library
<snap-l> It's a clever way to run Windows-native code, but it is not native
<snap-l> it's a handful of tricks to make a Windows program think it's running native
<snap-l> and it is prone to break
<snap-l> which is why I ran TaxAct in a VM this tax season instead of via Wine.
<mhall119> so are lots of portability libraries
<mhall119> do you consider all portabile libraries to be non-native?
<snap-l> and why I have to run Civilization 4 in a VM instead of Wine
<mhall119> or just the ones that are for APIs that weren't originally designed to be portable?
<jcastro> we should keep arguing about it
<jcastro> because it's important
 * jcastro tries not to make fun of you two.
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> more arguing
<mhall119> but only native arguing
<snap-l> WEll, I get irritated when someone says Wine is native
<mhall119> no arguing with wine
<mhall119> beer only
<snap-l> because Windows is not designed for portability
<snap-l> Mono / Java I'd consider Mono / Java code.
<snap-l> They're designed for a VM that can run portably
<mhall119> how about Mesa?
<mhall119> glibc?
<snap-l> need more context
<snap-l> You mean the Open GL stuff?
<mhall119> yeah
<snap-l> If there's a compilation to binary code, I'd consider that native
<technoviking> could Unity be re-code to run in Wine :) BWHAHAHA!!!
<mhall119> unless the compiled binary calls compiled binary functions in wine
<snap-l> if Wine is used at a library level to provide compatability for Windows code to run on Linux, then I'd say it's native
<mhall119> that's *all* wine does
<AlanBell> it is, which is why windows x86 binaries won't run on ARM under wine
<AlanBell> a theoretical windows ARM binary would though
<snap-l> I still feel Wine is an incredibly fragile hack
<mhall119> so?  we have lots of incredibly fragile hacks that we still call "native"
 * AlanBell feels the unity top bar shadow is an incredibly fragile hack
<mhall119> and in all fairness, Limbo runs on my Ubuntu laptop better than it does on my wife's Windows 7 laptop
<snap-l> I still prefer Windows to not be a part of my enjoyment of my OS. :)
<snap-l> I'm no mono hater, though. I still run Banshee
<snap-l> But to call it Linux native is a stretch. It's just cleverly concealed from the fact that it's running under Linux.
<snap-l> Which I'm fine with. :)
<czajkowski> ah I think I'll go back to my holiday mode :)
<czajkowski> bye bye irc :)
<daker-cloud> czajkowski: how can i delete a BP ? => https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+spec/currency-as-variable-passowrd
<snap-l> czajkowski: In holiday mode, you can still hear the pissing contests of geeks on the net. ;)
<mhall119> popey: I'm absolutely *loving* the battery life on this x220
<popey> good innit? ☺
<mhall119> I'd almost forgotten than laptops were meant to be mobile
 * snap-l feels he has to disagree with mhall119, just on principle. ;)
<mhall119> snap-l: you can't disagree with this battery life, it's a proven fact
<snap-l> It counteracts my made-up laws oof physics or something
<mhall119> popey: single mouse button, space wallpaper, how could I resist?
<balloons> mhall119, forgot laptops were intended to be mobile.. I know the feeling
<balloons> after a few hours use and with the battery still at 70% I still feel almost compelled to plugin
<jono> jcastro, around?
<daker-cloud> does anyone have an answer https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/D6cC4aKBUoQ ?
 * IdleOne guesses American English and the rest of the world who does it correctly
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/umyk2/help_earn_the_humble_indie_bundle_more_money/ upvote for the humble indie bundle!
<daker-cloud> mhall119: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/06/help-earn-the-humble-indie-bundle-more-money/#comment-25143
<mhall119> daker-cloud: like it or not, Facebook is still where the vast, vast majority of people are
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<hobgoblin> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey hobgoblin
<jussi> good morning ladies and gents
<hobgoblin> not talking to jussi :D
<jussi> hobgoblin: awww
<hobgoblin> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> good morning czajkowski
<jussi> bah, what was the name of that collaborative text editr we were using at uds? AlanBell you should know?
<jussi> nevermind, I remembered, etherpad
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: where are you looking for a house?
<mhall119> he's looking for a house?
<nigelb> jcastro is permanently moving to FL?
<jcastro> Michigan
<cjohnston> florida is better jcastro
<jcastro> I go where wife finds job
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I was about say, isn't greg-g in MI, when I remembered he moved.
<mhall119> jcastro: aw, leaving so soon?
<snap-l> MI is better for jcastro
<mhall119> lies
<jcastro> yeah. :(
<snap-l> cold gives you character
<mhall119> jcastro: when?
<jcastro> if the sun was out I'd be at the pool every minute
<jcastro> mhall119: end of august.
<mhall119> jcastro: darn....
<nigelb> jcastro: isn't that around the time you moved to FL last year?
<mhall119> you're not going to make it to a single loco bbq
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah, her internship was for a year
<nigelb> heh, I remember you talking about this at Budapest :)
<mhall119> jcastro: and there's no work for her here in the state?
<jcastro> mhall119: FL has some weird laws, she can't practice here for like 3 years or something
<snap-l> That's kind of kooky
<nigelb> jcastro: Weired. Why?
<nigelb> *weird
<jcastro> dunno
<mhall119> nigelb: because it's Florida
<nigelb> hah
<mhall119> popey: so my wife and I were watching the jubilee concert last night
<mhall119> and we have no idea why Stevey Wonder and Will.I.Am were singing "Happy Birthday" to the queen....
<mhall119> did nobody tell them it wasn't a birthday party?
<hobgoblin> everyday's a party when you live in a big house for free
<mhall119> heh
<czajkowski> mhall119: coronation birthday I suspect
<mhall119> wouldn't that be a coronation-day?
<mhall119> "birth"day kind of implies a birth
<mhall119> also, why were there so many American artists there?  Where were all the British ones?
<hobgoblin> running away to not pay tax?
<czajkowski> elton john
<czajkowski> tom jones
<AlanBell> madness
<czajkowski> annie lennox
<mhall119> did she sing? we must have missed that part
<mhall119> we saw elton john, tom jones and paul mccartney
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> all english :)
<mhall119> but before that it was like "All American bands completely misunderstanding the purpose of the event
<mhall119> "
<AlanBell> Grace Jones is from Jamaica which is commonwealth
<AlanBell> mhall119: yeah, that was a bit odd
<mhall119> half the world is "commonwealth", that doesn't count
<AlanBell> it does!
<czajkowski> it does according to the celenbrations and days off work :)
<mhall119> wait, Jamaicans and Canadians got days off for this?
<czajkowski> think Au gets next Monday off
<mhall119> no wonder it's been so quiet around here lately
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> we had a 4 day weekend
<mhall119> and all you had to do was subject yourself to an monarchy
<mhall119> most places here don't even give President's day off
<czajkowski> we dont have presidents day off in .ie
<Pendulum> czajkowski: his point is that most of the US doesn't get President's Day off
<Pendulum> even though it's a national holiday and the banks and government offices are closed
<czajkowski> nods
<mhall119> Pendulum: I think she was referring to Ireland's president?
<czajkowski> no I understood was just comparing it to ireland president
<Pendulum> czajkowski: do you have a president's day?
<czajkowski> nope we don't celebrate it
<jcastro> mhall119: webapps are in firefox nightly for linux now
<mhall119> jcastro: so I heard
<s-fox> pong mhall119
<jcastro> popey: hey remember you have a due out for Ubuntu on Air! Logos and whatnot
<mhall119> s-fox: hey, I was told you're adding a service or API to the forums for jono's accomplishments
<mhall119> I was hoping it would be something we can use to add Forums searching to a Unity lens
<s-fox> mhall119,  Yes that is the case
<mhall119> s-fox: fantastic, do you have API docs for it, or is it still being made?
<s-fox> mhall119,  The service is still being scoped out, but it is mainly focussed on retrieving account information rather than post data.
<mhall119> if we can have a way to search post data, that would be great
<mhall119> we're going to convert the AskUbuntu lens into a generic Help lens, and I'd love to have a Forums scope for it
<s-fox> That was odd
<s-fox> Back mhall119 , what was the last message you got from me?
<hobgoblin> gremlins s-fox - what can I say
<mhall119> 09:49 < s-fox> mhall119,  The service is still being scoped out, but it is mainly focussed on retrieving account information rather than post data.
<s-fox> <s-fox> I guess once we have it working we could look to expand it
<s-fox> <s-fox> It is in very early days of development.
<s-fox> ^ mhall119
<mhall119> s-fox: cool, thanks
<s-fox> I think having something integrated into unity would be cool
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> there's a desire to make it a new default Lens too, so good exposure
<s-fox> Which reminds me, must get the firefox bookmarks updated for 12.10
<s-fox> Good morning jono
<jono> hey s-fox
<s-fox> How are you today?
<jono> s-fox, great thanks!
<jono> tomorrow is the big day :-)
<s-fox> jono,  is it?
<s-fox> What is  happening tomorrow?
<bkerensa> jono: ;)
<bkerensa> jono: Wife is coming home eh?
<jono> s-fox, Ubuntu Accomplishments 0.2 is released tomorrow
<jono> dpm, dholbach, balloons, jcastro, mhall119 all set?
<dholbach> yep yep
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> jono: one minute, wrapping up a call with dpm
<dholbach> mhall119, or you invite us in :)
<dholbach> ah no, Jono already invited
<dpm> ok, we're ready
<dpm> jumping into the call
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> am I missing the link?
<s-fox> Sounds good jono , will be good to see it out
<bkerensa> oh geez LinkedIn's user database got owned
<bkerensa> =/
<s-fox> yep
<mhall119> 1/w 81
<dholbach> alright my friends, got to run - see you tomorrow
<jono> mhall119, hey, would you mind redditing http://opensourcedelivers.com/2012/06/06/the-gamification-of-community/ ?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> maybe say it is about gamification and ubuntu
<jono> so people see the link
<mhall119> oops, already submitted before I saw that
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/uo44x/the_gamification_of_community/
<jono> oh my god, ten hours away and $20k from the carmageddon goal - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stainlessgames/carmageddon-reincarnation
<jussi> jono: to me that looks like they are well over the goal?  no?
<jussi> ie $587,435 PLEDGED OF $400,000 GOAL
<jono> jussi, the Linux goal is 600k
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> it would be nice if they get that... :D
<jussi> jono: ahh even if they dont make it to the goal, they are still bringing it to linux :D
<jono> jussi, I know
<jussi> :) good news in anycase
<jussi> jono: cripes, just 9k to go :D
<jono> jussi, :-)
<bkerensa> jono: the gamification of community link is dead =s
<mhall119> sweet, my fingerprint reader works for unlocking my laptop
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<mhall119> popey: if you're interested, this is what I followed: http://lauri.vosandi.eu/blog/?p=1069
<jono> bkerensa, should be back now
<popey> mhall119: scanned finger, but how do I enable it for login/sudo etc?
<jono> mhall119, can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/06/06/download-for-ubuntu-button-campaign/ ?
<bkerensa> jcastro: can you point me to that link u shared about the aws mirrors?
<mhall119> popey: pam-auth-update, then check fingerprint reader
<mhall119> once it's in PAM, it should be available everywhere
<JanC> jono (as you seem to care): carmageddon-reincarnation is > 600k now
<daker-cloud> mhall119: why not adding a generic widget to apps.u.c
<daker-cloud> ?
<jono> JanC, indeed, I saw that :-)
<JanC> I totally don't care about that game, but I guess the more that is available the better...
<jono> indeed
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/uoqoq/download_for_ubuntu_button_campaign/
<mhall119> upvote ^^
<mhall119> daker-cloud: what do you mean?
<popey> mhall119: ahh, needed sudo
<popey> \o/
<daker-cloud> mhall119: apps.u.c/widget/<pkg_name>/ gives you the html content instead of hardcoding eaching one
<mhall119> daker-cloud: because we don't have that yet
<daker-cloud> mhall119: the question is : do you want that ?
<mhall119> daker-cloud: it would be useful
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-07
<dpm> good morning all
<hobgoblin> morning dpm
<dpm> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> how's Thursday morning looking dpm ?
<dpm> looking busy, but I think it's going to be a good day ;)
<hobgoblin> nice
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach ;)
<hobgoblin> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi benonsoftware
<hobgoblin> benonsoftware: hi :)
<benonsoftware> 'ello hobgoblin
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<czajkowski> aloha
<s-fox> Hello
<dholbach> james_w, you might like this one: http://www.breaksblog.biz/random-movement-podcast-24-082011/
<technoviking> s-fox: got booted from the mod channel again
<nigelb> AlanBell / popey - Heh, http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/epic-win-photos-british-tank-win.jpg
<popey> that looks normal
<nigelb> hahaha
<jcastro> dpm: confused
<jcastro> I am seeing the "download for ubuntu" button
<jcastro> is it better to use that than the software center icon you made before?
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, that's the new button we should use. My buttons were temporary until the design team created some proper ones, and it seems they did. I didn't realize they were ready until this morning
<jcastro> http://shutter-project.org/downloads/
<jcastro> it looks blurry to me
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, it does a bit. I'll have to talk to jono or davidpitkin to see the originals
<jcastro> marcoceppi: it should be easy with the tiny url to swap out the image right?
<jcastro> is jono out today?
<mhall119> he emailed that he might be late today
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, let me know the updated URL for the image and I can switch it out
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I have hesitations on this new one, it's blurry
<jcastro> we'll see what dpm finds out
<marcoceppi> kk
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I pinged davidpitkin a while ago, waiting for the answer
<jcastro> no rush
<jcastro> smart move with the quickurl marcoceppi
<jcastro> I didn't want to go back and fix all those images
<jcastro> dpm: I think your button is nicer! :)
 * dpm is flattered :)
<dpm> not sure about it, but thanks :-)
<mhall119> I also liked yours better
<mhall119> but maybe I'm just being anti-change
<dpm> :)
<dpm> ok, want to finish something by the end of today, but time for a break, bbl
<dpm> ok, forgot to do something...
<nigelb> ... stop working?
<nigelb> did you forget to stop working? :P
<dpm> ah, that must be it :)
 * dpm away's
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jono> hey folks
<jono> balloons, how are we doing on A1 mandatory testing?
 * jono waits for good news
<jono> ;-)
<balloons> heh
<balloons> we have 100% mandatory coverage
<jono> \m/ rock and roll \m/
 * jono hi-fives balloons
<balloons> yep, definitely good stuff
<jono> balloons, very nice work
<jono> balloons, btw, when are you going for Ubuntu Membership?
<balloons> as soon as they meet..
 * balloons has to check again on the schedule, the page was down last time
<jono> balloons, please do, I want to get you up on planet
<jono> mhall119, nice work on the pkgme blog
<jono> mhall119, could you follow up and be more explicit about which backends we need
<jono> I think we should run this as a "call for backends" type thing
<jono> your post is a great foundation for this
<jcastro> heya jono
<jcastro> last call for alcohol before I got on the long weekend if you wanna catch up
<mhall119> jono: sure, you want me to just list the ones I mentioned in my blog, or others?
<jcastro> the only thing we need to discuss is the juju governance stuff imo, but that's not like burning on fire or anything
<jono> jcastro, I haven't had a chance to look into, lets do it next week
<jono> it isnt urgent
<jono> and today I am slammed
<jcastro> \m/
<jono> mhall119, I think you should highlight the ones we most need and write about each one, say what is needed, what the backend is likely going to need to do, etc
<jono> and explicitly ask for volunteers to write the backends and post in the comments if they are working on something so people can collaborate
<jono> mhall119, and then reach out specifically to people who you think might be interested in helping
<mhall119> jono: ok, that's going to require that I learn what the backends are going to need to do
<jono> mhall119, ask james_w to summarize
<jono> mhall119, our goal here is to get as many folks up to speed on what is involved so that they learn the skills to write the backend
<mhall119> jono: what the backend code needs to do is specific to the build system it's targetting.  The instructions I gave on my blog, and the ones I linked to on pkgme.net, are as specific as you can get without going into details about how different build systems work
<jono> mhall119, right, so I think you need to summarize, but I think that right now we are not setting people up for success enough: we need them to feel a grasp for the scope of the problem so they can work on it
<jono> I think this means a summary of what work would be involved for a backend, and maybe a contact person who they can ask questions to
<jono> maybe we can have a contact for each backend?
<mhall119> a contact would probably help, we currently have Qt/qmake, Flash and HTML5 as targets, who would be good for those?
<mhall119> I don't recall who did the qt template for quickly, but that might be a good contact for a qmake backend
<balloons> mhall119, how is the qt quickly template?
<balloons> I may try and mess around with qt this cycle
<mhall119> balloons: I haven't tried it, but dpm demo'd it and it looks nice
<jono> mhall119, I am not sure, can you find people who can be contacts, people who have an experience of those build systems
<mhall119> I'll ask around
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> I think this will really help improve the chances of good contributions
<mhall119> jono: I have 6 target backends, I'm trying to get a rough idea of what is required for each
<jono> mhall119, cool
<balloons> can anyone recommend a good ppa manager?
<balloons> googling led me here, which seems interesting enough, but.. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/y-ppa-manager-easily-search-add-remove.html
<mhall119> balloons: make one :)
<balloons> mhall119, let's just say i'm discovering the limits to ppa-purge
<mhall119> that doesn't sound like a good thing to discover
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> fyi on that tool.. wow is it borked
<balloons> good ideas, bad execution
<balloons> now I get to do even more manual cleanup...
<popey> I've not had issues with it..
<mhall119> me either
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/purgealltheppas
<mhall119> in fact, it saved me more than once last cycle
<popey> i use that too ☺
<balloons> popey, ahh!
<balloons> I knew there was something around like that
<balloons> it doesn't exist in ppa purge
<balloons> fyi, I was speaking of the y-ppa-manager, not ppa purge
<popey> ahh
<balloons> ppa purge works, although I found something it fell down on today
<bkerensa> weird I cant boot to live usb anymore... ubuntu splash starts but then my laptop reboots =/
<mhall119> w 26
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> hello dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi hobgoblin
<daker-cloud> hi
<dpm> jokerdino, amithkk, it seems the askubuntu bot is no longer working on #ubuntu-app-devel?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<jono> dholbach, balloons, jcastro, mhall119, dpm all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dholbach, can you start it up, I will be 1min late
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> I won't likely be joining :-(
<dpm> yep!
<jono> dholbach, did you send an invite?
<dholbach> yes, I did
<dholbach> mhall119 is already there
<mhall119> we're assigning work to anybody not here
<jono> dholbach, can you send me the link
<jono> I didnt get it
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b4d2b3497334b7be4d0ac5117e6733b86dc57457
<jono> thanks
<jono> dholbach, brb
<dholbach> big hugs everyone - see you on Monday
<cjohnston> bye dholbach !
<dholbach> bye cjohnston
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<dholbach> bye czajkowski
<bkerensa> Boom.... Ubuntu listed on Exhibitor page http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/content/exhibitors
<popey> yay!
<jono> mhall119, cool to see the work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/AppPromotion
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<jono> mhall119, could you continue to push this and get more folks involved?
<jono> maybe another blog entry
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> thanks mhall119
<bkerensa> jono: much progress being made on CLS promo... I think I got the word out to almost every tech related group :D
<bkerensa> at least everyone that has a UG or meetup on calagator
<jono> bkerensa, nice work!
<jono> bkerensa, have you seen much interest?
<bkerensa> jono: yeah quite a few people said "Had not heard of this.. Will register"
<bkerensa> jono: anyone on your team coming to CLS this year?
<jono> bkerensa, nope
<bkerensa> jono: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763007
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 763007 in General "Firefox.com lacks "Download for Ubuntu" button but offers Generic Linux Download" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed: ]
 * balloons is running quantal now.. or is quantal running me?
<czajkowski> gah trolled by frigging Jan wildeboer is now how I want to end my week https://plus.google.com/112648813199640203443/posts/1XrkrCzZyzU
<pleia2> he's grasping at straws a bit there
<czajkowski> just a tad
<czajkowski> but the lyrics arent ideal either
<pleia2> no, it's awful
<pleia2> but drawing any conclusions about the relationship between microsoft and canonical from some stupid azure stunt is weak
<pleia2> (I know it's tongue in cheek, but really)
<czajkowski> I actually used to have him in one of my circles, but removed him, he's a bit irritating so when he wants to draw my attention he tags me
<pleia2> heh
<benonsoftware> pleia2: Ping
<pleia2> benonsoftware: pong
<benonsoftware> pleia2: Mind for a PM?
<pleia2> go for it
<popey> czajkowski: me too
<popey> i have him in my "noisy irritating trolls" circle :)
<popey> it's a surprisingly small circle
<popey> he would have hated the spazmatics :D
<czajkowski> oh I have that circle also, but for folks who keep filling up my stream but am curious sometimes
<czajkowski> This week’s Norwegian﻿ Developer’s Conference included a skit that involved inappropriate and offensive elements and vulgar language. We apologize to our customers and our partners and are actively looking into the matter.
<czajkowski> windowsazure
<popey> czajkowski: where'd you see that?
<czajkowski> popey: on the YT video itself
<popey> ahh
<czajkowski> hmmm wish when I was on irc on one server it wouldnt show me as active on another server
<czajkowski> queue getting pings :/
<popey> you can /away on one server
<czajkowski> oh? when I /away it just does it for all 5 servers in one go
<czajkowski> how do you do it for one and not the others?
<pleia2> switch to the server in your window #1 you want to away in and /away -one afk
<pleia2> ctrl x switches you between servers in window 1
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> good to know
<pleia2> and "afk" is just my default away message :)
<czajkowski> cheers
<pleia2> so put whatever -one is the important part
<czajkowski> thats really handy for bank holidays when I'm on irc anyways
<czajkowski> cheers
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-09
<amithkk> Heya dp
<amithkk> *dpm
<amithkk> I was somewhat caught up with schoolwork
<JanC> http://gparted.org/download.php  ☺
<mhall119> JanC: +1
<JanC> it helps if you are involved upstream  ☺
<mhall119> I bet it does
<JanC> actually, there were no distro-specific instructions before
<mhall119> just direct downloads?
<mhall119> does fedora not use sudo?
<JanC> so even Debian, Fedora, etc. benefit from this
<JanC> mhall119: not by default, I think
<mhall119> JanC: great work, it's always nice when our efforts help others too
<JanC> mhall119: in general the gparted live images are recommended though
<JanC> as they always have latest version
<JanC> (almost) always
<JanC> but still nice to have the official package easy to install
<JanC> and Ubuntu packages often have backported fixes
<mhall119> JanC: yeah, I've used gparted on my local system to partition and format USB drives
<daker-cloud> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-10
<cprofitt> hello all
<benonsoftware> Afternoon cprofitt
<IdleOne> hello ello
<benonsoftware> 'ello IdleOne
<cprofitt> hey benonsoftware - near midnight here
<benonsoftware> ;)
<bkerensa> hmm
<cjohnston> uggh
<bkerensa> hmm
 * bkerensa waits 10 mins or so for dholbach to show ;P
<cjohnston> ]its sunday
<cjohnston> I doubt he will
<bkerensa> cjohnston: were supposed to do a hangout
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> so I hope so
<bkerensa> its Monday in Germany
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I'm not sure where in Germany he is, but I'm fairly certain it's still Sunday in Germany... http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=37
<bkerensa> cjohnston: <bkerensa> dholbach: just to confirm 0700 UTC (12:00am PST my time) June 11 (June 10 my date)
<bkerensa> <dholbach> yep
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> ahh maybe midnight tonight
<cjohnston> dunno
<mhall119> yeah, it's still the 10th in UTC
<s-fox> all day
<daker-cloud> mhall119: darktable guys won't add the button
<mhall119> daker-cloud: that's okay, just move them to the declined section
<daker-cloud> there response :
<daker-cloud> without PPA support, we will only motivate people to install an outdated version of darktable, which is probably detrimental instead of positive
<mhall119> understood
<daker-cloud> some good new for the w-e http://allafrica.com/stories/201206090217.html :)
<daker-cloud> s/new/news
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach , hope all is well.
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> how are you?
<philipballew> dholbach, hella good. Was in Texas all week, and then flex back this morning into sfo and drove around the city for a while. I listened to your new mix you put out and liked it.
<dholbach> great :)
 * philipballew ment flew
<philipballew> dholbach, hope you have a good day.
 * philipballew wonders off to nothing all night
<dholbach> I love to hear comments about the music :)
<philipballew> dholbach, it's always to know you did not waste your time and others like it.
<dholbach> yeah, even if it's new recommendations or "hey, you could have tried this instead"
<philipballew> dholbach, good point. As long as the criticism is constructive, it's great to get.
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> dpm, got time for a quick call?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, give me a minute
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5e22689dfa79b25c612adb6f793892a4958eee8e?hl=de
<dpm> dholbach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection (in case you closed the hangout window)
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<jcastro> bah I missed phil
<jcastro> I wonder how texas linuxfest went
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<jono> dholbach, good thanks, you?
<dholbach> doing well, thanks
<dholbach> balloons, hey Nick - how are you doing?
<dholbach> balloons, do you think you could remind me where you keep your contribution stats scripts again? :-)
<balloons> not too bad for a monday.. things are starting to look up :-p
<dholbach> :-)
<balloons> they hang out in my +junk.. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/+junk/contribtrack
<dholbach> great, thanks
<balloons> let me know if you need any help or something breaks with it
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> balloons, does it always re-checkout the whole branch?
<balloons> dholbach, that was a hack I did in order to deal with something.. I don't remember what.. ohh, I think it was bzr pull didn't always work for some reason
<balloons> so yes :-) probably worth properly fixing
<dholbach> balloons, no worries, I'll check out the code and see what's happening :)
<dholbach> might even come up with a merge proposal :)
<elfy> hi balloons dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<elfy> dholbach: what should people do if they find issues with the community website now? bug? tell someone?
<balloons> man, I forgot that was in there still.. that was ike from v 0.1 ;-p
<balloons> elfy, file a bug :-p
<elfy> I didn't find it :)
<balloons> ohh.. there's no nice link at the bottom :-(
<mhall119> elfy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website
<dholbach> elfy, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+filebug
<elfy> but it might be on the way to being done anyway
<elfy> not had time to look again today
<elfy> been done :)
<elfy> cracking - hope everyone had a good weekend
<elfy> mhall119: I Assume that category on discourse was what you were after?
<mhall119> elfy: yes, what's there now is perfect
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastr, balloons, mhall119 will be two mins
<jono> call ran over that jcastro and I were on
<jono> we will be there soon
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastr, balloons, mhall119 hangout died
<dholbach> jono, we're still in there - need the link?
<dholbach> jono, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/83840c5d2f72ca31fd5a106ff49167c4b6603b95
<dholbach> ah, there you are
<dholbach> balloons, the script is still running!
<dholbach> anyway, let's chat tomorrow
<dholbach> gtg
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> dholbach, :-) It should update on progress?
<philipballew> chilicuil, around?
<jcastro> jono: I am in the hangout
<jcastro> philipballew: oh hey man
<jcastro> I am about to get in to a call
<jcastro> but how was texas linuxfest?
<philipballew> jcastro, hella good. Both mine and Anthony's talks were packed and got lots of people asking about the new Ubuntu features and stuff.
<jono> jcastro, which hangout?
<philipballew> about 700 people seemed to be there.
<jono> jcastro, ahh damn
<jono> coming
<jcastro> jono: we have our call @ the top of the hour
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> was just lamenting this new megadeth song
<bkerensa> good afternoon
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, \o
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: \o
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, how's everything ?
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Great just downloading updates for my Keon and catching up on the e-mails :D
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, sounds kinda fun
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/03/smart-scopes-update/ ?
<daker> mhall119: take a look at this http://www.noupe.com/mobile-web-2/fries-free-framework-for-developing-android-apps-using-html-css-and-javascript-77102.html
<mhall119> daker: interesting
<daker> mhall119: here is the demo http://jaunesarmiento.me/fries/
<mhall119> daker: looks nice, I especially like the animations for new pages
<daker> mhall119: css3! this can now be easily done
<jono> mhall119, would you mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/03/smart-scopes-update/ ?
<mhall119> jono: sure thing
<mhall119> which subreddit?
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1flxr6/an_update_on_the_new_smart_scopes_for_unity/
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jcastro> missed it
<jcastro> but upvoted it!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: still around?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: just wanted to let you know we now have AirBot up and running, it'll help you with questions on the Q&As, works the same as classbot (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot)
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: yeah, what's up?
<jono> mhall119, can you make me an admin on the app devel community on G+?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> thanks
<jono> I want to do some growth
<jono> get more folks joining up :-)
<mhall119> jono: done
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> 2631 members not enough? :)
<jono> mhall119, nope :-)
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, around?
<SergioMeneses> jono, mhall119 \o
<jono> SergioMeneses, yep
<SergioMeneses> jono, mhall119 jcastro look in the juju video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax5Un_Zxj5A there is not sound after the minute 1:27, only me?
<SergioMeneses> please check it
<jono> SergioMeneses, yeah, I get that too
<jono> jcastro, ^
<SergioMeneses> jono, thanks for your help
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-04
<mhall119> hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Mr mhall119 ! how's everything? :)
<jcastro> SergioMeneses: looks like my mike conked out
<jcastro> I'll re-record it first thing tomorrow
<mhall119> SergioMeneses: doing alright
<mhall119> taking on the world, one day at a atime
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, ok perfect! :)
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, jajaja like all us
<SergioMeneses> ok guys! it's all see you later
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> on my way
<jcastro> hey mhall119 or jono
<jcastro> any idea when design is going to land the desktopy SDK stuff?
<jcastro> I really want some of these mobile apps in desktop mode
<jcastro> that new browser looks sweet
<mhall119> jcastro: I wouldn't expect anything substantial until after 13.10
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> jcastro: though the SDK itself will be getting dynamic layout support in a the next couple of months, and I'll be kicking off an effort to get common phone->tablet->desktop layouts defined for reuse
<balloons> dholbach, btw I didn't see how to update the community website.. the code doesn't seem to have any content
<balloons> is there an admin page?
<jcastro> mhall119: oh ok, so the functionality will be there, it'll just be ugly?
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, I like the tab support, I suggested he work with the webbrowser-app guys too
<jcastro> that's fine
<balloons> just thought I'd leave this note so I don't forget
<balloons> ty for fixing things :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: not so much ugly, but we won't have anything telling us the "proper" way to convert an app, from a UX perspective
<jcastro> oh ok, so there won't be a way to say "I am currently on a desktop, show this UI"?
<mhall119> so, for example, we can expand a Pagestack to put pages side-by-side, but we don't know what to do with the toolbars that swipe up from the bottom
<mhall119> jcastro: that's all we'll have, is "swho this UI", what we won't have is "this is how your desktop UI should look and behave"
<dholbach> balloons, community.ubuntu.com/wp-admin
<jcastro> mhall119: got it!
<balloons> dholbach, I figured as much, ty
<balloons> dholbach, indeed verified I can get in
<dholbach> balloons, made you an admin
<jono> dholbach, sorry, line got laggy at the end
<dholbach> no worries
<jono> jcastro, we are going to have a campaign to fix bugs in the SDK to ensure that apps run better on the desktop
<jcastro> I admit I didn't care much at first
<jcastro> but now I am seeing all these new apps
<jcastro> And now I WANT.
<jono> dpm, on my way
<dpm> jono, np, I'm there alreay
<dpm> *dy
<jono> balloons, dpm just showed me the planning doc for the autopilot campaign - really nice work planning that out :-)
<jono> looks perfect!
<balloons> jono, :-) thanks.. notice how dpm has but one task :-)
<jono> balloons, wise :-)
<balloons> he's the expert
<balloons> <3 dpm
 * dpm hugs balloons
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> see my email about app dev recipes
<jono> I want to action this fairly soon
<jono> but it needs some knowledge of the StackExchange API
<jono> mhall119, https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuappdevelopers/
<jono> mhall119, can you keep an eye on that on a daily basis as with the G+ group
<mhall119> jono: ok
<jono> mhall119, damn, it seems groups changed
<jono> you have to approve everyone who joins :/
<mhall119> I thought it was always that way
<mhall119> pages are the open-to-anybody way on Facebook
<mhall119> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuappdev
<mhall119> jono: is there a "Manage group" option somewhere?
<mhall119> I'd like to give it custom icon if possible
<jono> mhall119, there is a little cog on there
<jono> mhall119, all set for the call?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> jono: I'm lost you
<jcastro> jono: I'm in the hangout
<jono> jcastro, call running over
<jono> wont be long
<jcastro> no worries
 * jcastro stares out the window instead
<mhall119> jcastro: sorry, I was hogging him to myself
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> jono: would you mind reddit'ing http://mhall119.com/2013/06/core-apps-update-clock/
<jono> mhall119, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1fnzgq/core_apps_update_clock/
<mhall119> thanks
<jono> mhall119, you are a smart cookie
<jono> I like the fact we don't need to use the recipe tag approach
<mhall119> jono: as long as we can manage the list by hand
<mhall119> I may look at making that easier with extra tooling
<jono> mhall119, manage it by hand?
<mhall119> marcoceppi_ got me started with a simple script that we can build from: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntudeveloperportal/askubuntu-scripts
<mhall119> jono: for now just comparing the output list to what's already on the site
<jono> mhall119, ahhh I see, maintaining the list of questions
<jono> right
<jono> mhall119, awesome
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-05
<SergioMeneses> hi eveybody!
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, did you record the juju video again?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<jussi> mhall119: Mr Hall, are you about?
<mhall119> jussi: I am
<jussi> mhall119: Ill pm, ok?
<mhall119> ok
<jussi> MEH, NOTICED THE TOUCH HOUR, ASKED THERE
<jussi> oops
<jussi> caps :D
<jcastro> mhall119: hey is the touch hour a developer thing or a general touch thing?
<mhall119> jcastro: anything touch related
 * jussi prods at jcastro
<dholbach> dpm, do you have 5m of time for a quick call or are you busy?
<dpm> dholbach, I'm trying to get something done before the next call, but I can jump on the phone if that helps
<dholbach> yeah, it'd be really really quick
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5d38f91424459560d831434880ac7a44cf32e057?hl=de
<Guest19882> mhall119, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1fq073/core_apps_update_calendar/
<mhall119> thanks Guest19882!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> (sorry for the double, irccloud failing)
<JoseeAntonioR> mind a quick PM?
<dholbach> not at all - please go ahead
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: around?
<dholbach> got to run! see you! :)
<daker> mhall119: FYI i didn't get any invite!
<mhall119> daker @ubuntu.com
<mhall119> right?
<daker> yep
<daker> jcastro: someone i know is complaining about the server version (iso) is corrupted
<daker> jcastro: he told me that he tried to download the iso from two different mirrors, the checksum is not same.
<mhall119> daker: I removed you and re-added you, that should send the invite again
<daker> mhall119: got nothing
<daker> ah yes
<daker> i don't know why they are hidden :(
<daker> mhall119: they were hidden in this NEW "Categories" section :(
<daker> mhall119: sorry about that
<mhall119> daker: no worries, as long as you've got it
<jono_> mhall119, I am therenow
<jono_> there now
<mhall119> ok, joining
<jono> hey JoseeAntonioR
<jono> sorry mad morning
<jono> all ready to go for my Q+A
<jcastro> today is insane!
<bkerensa> morning jono
<bkerensa> its still morning right? :)
<jono> bkerensa, indeed :-)
<jcastro> he's metal
<jcastro> it's: "Good mourning."
<jcastro> \m/
<jono> balloons, join #ubuntu-on-air
<mhall119> marcoceppi: where can I get the actual text of a question from the API?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: if you're using that same URL, you can use this filter:
<marcoceppi> mhall119: !9hnGsreuM so replace filter=default with filter=!9hnGsreuM and you'll get a "body" key in the results
<marcoceppi> If you just need to API one question, there's a seperate URL you can use
<mhall119> marcoceppi: does the /question/{id} API take the same filter?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: the filters are "unversal" as far as using a custom one. the default I think changes depending on the endpoint url
<marcoceppi> so you can use that filter for all things, though using it against "tags" would be fruitless
<mhall119> ok
<marcoceppi> mhall119: jk, the default filter is the same across the board. You can use that one against any endpoint. If it returns a "questions" object it'll include the body key in the results
<mhall119> thanks
<marcoceppi> mhall119: you can customize the filter using this drop down on any of the doc pages for api.stackexchange.com http://i.imgur.com/sjod5tr.png
<mhall119> thanks marcoceppi
<jcastro> jono: this grave digger stuff isn't bad
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jono> I love those guys
<jcastro> the maiden cover is good
<jcastro> they do Running Free
<jono> balloons, hey
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing doesn't really tell me much
<jono> I think you might want to list the tests there that we have and the tests we need
<balloons> jono, yes this is what I was working with mhall119 to get
<jono> balloons, can you get this fixed ASAP?
<jono> so we ensure everyone has the right info
<balloons> I wanted bug reports for everything, but it sounds like mhall119 is going to get that infor tomorrow and friday
<jcastro> mhall119: you probably saw by now google is reversing on caldav and documenting carddav, this should make it easier for us to have an awesome sync story
<jcastro> jono: whoa! Liferay out of nowhere!
<jono> jcastro, awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, sorry, was busy with school, just wanted to know what's the state on the Q&A localization thing
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, sorry, I was out for a week so I have been behind
<jono> I will take a look over the next few days for sure
<jono> apologies for the delay
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: did you got my proposal ? bug #1187930
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1187930 in Ubuntu On Air "Youtube organisation proposal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187930
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: yep, I'm in the middle of writing a reply right now
<daker> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> just replied :)
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: where the "'other feeds" page will be, on youtube ?
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: nope, it'll be another webpage on the instance
<JoseeAntonioR> where people can submit their videos and get them added
<daker> i see
<daker> "we need to try to keep doing all videos (or most of them) from the UbuntuOnAir account" you mean for monetisation ?
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: for partnership, which gives us some more tools
<JoseeAntonioR> and monetization is part of partnership
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: like ?
<JoseeAntonioR> 1-person hangouts in HD, or editing toold
<JoseeAntonioR> tools*
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: did you applied ?
<JoseeAntonioR> not yet
<JoseeAntonioR> we *will* be applying soon, but someone else will have to do it (I'm under 18)
<daker> ok
<jono> mhall119, any more progress on the script?
<mhall119> jono: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/askubuntu.html is the current output I'm playing with
<mhall119> I've added the ability to exclude tags from the list, like gtk and python
<mhall119> also getting the rest of the question text, so we can use that to decide whether to keep it or not
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> those turned out way better than I was expecting
<mhall119> that's only using application-development tag
<mhall119> if I filtered on ubuntu-sdk too, it would only have like 6 questions
<jcastro> omg, best ever
<jcastro> jono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmzity2UgAg
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-06
<AskUbuntu> How is Ubuntu/Canonical organized? | http://askubuntu.com/q/304622
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<bkerensa> jcastro: when you come to PDX you should make an effort to go to The Art of Shaving Store :) http://retail.theartofshaving.com/retail/locations/pioneer-courthouse-square
<bkerensa> jcastro: if your a shaving geek its right up your alley
<bkerensa> jcastro: Portland General Store also has a nice selection of Creams, Jellies, Brushes and Blades :)
<bkerensa> mmm
<daker> mhall119: so the G+ hangout is weekly ?
<jcastro> bkerensa: I've been to AoS before
<jcastro> it's decent stuff, but too expensive, there's much better cheaper stuff in other places
<jcastro> the General Store sounds like my kind of place though
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah there are also some places in Alberta and Hawthorne in PDX that specialize in shaving or even growing of nice lumberjack size beards
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> beard oil is popular here
<mhall119> daker: yeah, we'll have weekly catchups
<jcastro> daker: can you have your friend mail me and I'll get him in touch with the mirror folks?
<daker> jcastro: ok
<daker> your mail jcastro at u.c ?
<jcastro> jorge@
<daker> ok
<daker> jcastro: he just told that problem was with the "internet connection", so it's OK :)
<jcastro> nice!
<daker> mhall119: the G+ hangout in ?
<jono> mhall119, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1fsqda/core_apps_update_calculator/
<mhall119> daker: yeah, sorry
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0c47c3efbc79b37e77d776b87830fc0bbcf947f0?authuser=1
<mhall119> daker: ^^
<mhall119> thanks jono
<jcastro> balloons: whose idea was to use the autopilot guy from Airplane in your blog posts?
<balloons> jcastro, the autopilot team adopted him.. check out this page about halfway down: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/getting_started.html
<jcastro> that is absolutely brilliant
<balloons> pretty funny :-)
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaXvFT_UyI8
<daker> i am also getting this bug #1186611
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1186611 in webbrowser-app "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186611
<jono> mhall119, mind redditing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q566IGyVB0o ?
<jono> to r/Ubuntu
<jono> I will do it to r/Linux
<mhall119> jono: it's already posted
<mhall119> but I upvoted it
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> morning
<jcastro> mhall119: what are the chances your blog posts abotu core apps are in markdown?
<mhall119> jcastro: 0
<balloons> jcastro, haha.. I was enjoying using the same post for reddit and discourse.. Markdown ftw!
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I freaking love that
<jcastro> my blog is markdown too
<jcastro> so it's like Cop
<jcastro> err, copy .... paste, paste, paste
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, hi, did you update the last video about juju?
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, balloons \o
<jcastro> no, but thanks for pointing it out, I will redo it tommorrow
<jcastro> I have some issues with unity the past few days
<jcastro> but I think didrocks' last uploads should sort me
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, ok dont worry ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, just a heads up, remember to don't change the video size when changing the embed @ ubuntuonair
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, why does it matter?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: because it doesn't look good when having a big chat and a little video
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, gotcha
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks :)
<jono> sorry, didnt realize I changed it - I only changed the URL
<jono> thanks, JoseeAntonioR!
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great WE everyone
<bkerensa> time to get real saucy and test out the pre-release 3.10 kernel :)
<jono> balloons, what is the status of the test bugs?
<jono> which core apps now have the bugs filed for each test?
<balloons> jono, calculator
<jono> balloons, cool
<jono> and all the rest will be done soon?
<balloons> as fast as I can :-)
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> pleia2, ping?
<pleia2> jono: pong
<jono> pleia2, nm, I emailed :-)
<balloons> mhall119, btw I think you need to add the WI's for calendar to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-calendar-development
<mhall119> balloons: I haven't done them for calendar yet
<balloons> mhall119, ahh :-p
<balloons> I didn't seem them on the list to meet with today yet
<mhall119> they were early yesterday
<mhall119> the only morning IRC meeting
<balloons> ohh, so before we started
<mhall119> balloons: I'll just make a starting list and add it to their BP
<mhall119> and go over it with them next week
<balloons> simple enough
<bkerensa> boom
<balloons> bang
<balloons> pop
<balloons> hiss
<jcastro> jono: do you have the fitbit scale?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jono> works great
<jono> brb
<jcastro> just ordered one + 2 of the wristbands
<jcastro> we joined a gym so I'm all smoked all the time now, might as well get badges for it, lol
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server
<bkerensa> does not work
<bkerensa> ;p
<TheLordOfTime> bkerensa:  then the AU question is wrong.  i found a tutorial to set up pptpd on the internet, and now i have a VPN on my ubuntu server.
<TheLordOfTime> so there *are* working solutions out there.  but that one may be old or noLongerCorrect
<bkerensa> TheLordOfTime: what instructions did you use for pptpd
<jono> jcastro, nice
<jono> jcastro, I have the fitbit one
<pleia2> I just realized the other day that my new galaxy s3 phone is one of the ones that will sync with the one :)
<pleia2> no more mac \o/
<TheLordOfTime> bkerensa:  one similar to this, but i had to adapt for iptables because E:no_ufw_installed.   http://silverlinux.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-1204-pptpd.html
<jcastro> bkerensa: if it doesn't work either fix it or vote accordingly!
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro++
<pleia2> jcastro: you're responsible for fixing all the wrong answers on askubuntu
<jcastro> I tacked a 500 point bounty on it
<TheLordOfTime> bkerensa:  i will tell you this: i know it works with Mac OS systems because there's one person using it (they pay me for the bandwidth) and they can access the pptp vpn
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro:  wait the question has a 500 bounty to fix?
 * TheLordOfTime will fix it if there's a 500 bounty on it
<TheLordOfTime> s/fix it/replace the answer/
<jcastro> I just added it
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro:  i'll write one, based on the guide i used, assuming that's sufficient :P
<jcastro> Wait, help bkerensa? No thanks. Wait, add 500 made up internet points? HELL YES.
<jcastro> COUNT ME IN.
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro:  lol.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> huh, gamification works :)
<bkerensa> Jun  7 19:38:26 ubuntu pptpd[4422]: GRE: Bad checksum from pppd.
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> jcastro: sshuttle ftw
<balloons> jcastro, TheLordOfTime nice
<TheLordOfTime> bkerensa:  that sounds like something broke somewhere...
<bkerensa> And this works nice
<bkerensa> https://github.com/bkerensa/scripts/blob/master/pptpinstall.sh
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<bkerensa> wget https://github.com/bkerensa/scripts/blob/master/pptpinstall.sh && sudo ./pptpinstall.sh
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> did you see fitbit responded to you on G+?
<jono> jcastro, no?
<jono> jcastro, link?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/u/0/114419073019603780828/posts/LBEx5bjh2i2
<jcastro> Work that!
<jono> jcastro, indeed :-)
<jcastro> Man I have to wait 6 weeks for the Flexes
<jcastro> all sold out locally too.
<jcastro> and I didn't want to get the normal one, I washed it last time, too dangerous, heh
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I am not a fan of the flex as there is no display
<jono> but the flex seems better than the fuelband
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> mhall119, do we have docs for writing scopes for the new smart scopes dash?
<mhall119> jono: david calle had some, but I don't know if that's the old-new-API or the new-new-API
<jono> mhall119, right, we should add that to d.u.c
<jono> mhall119, also, we will probably want a cookbook for scopes
<jono> just something for the future
<mhall119> yeah, now that people can use it
<jono> mhall119, any more progress on that?
<mhall119> jono: not the past 2 days, no, been swamped with core apps stuff
<jono> mhall119, np
<jono> how are the core apps looking?
<mhall119> mostly good, got the visuals for calculator today
<jono> yah, saw that
<jono> awesome
<bkerensa> jono: I will have to bring you BBQ at CLS :)
<jono> bkerensa, ooh :-)
<jono> some portland q would be cool
<bkerensa> jono: http://www.russellstreetbbq.com/
<bkerensa> thats close to the Convention Center
<bkerensa> they rank as one of the best reviewed on Yelp in PDX
<jono> bkerensa, ooh
<jono> lets do it
<jono> lets grab some while I am there
<jono> :-)
<jono> I am sure jcastro will join us
<jcastro> FO SHO
 * jono hi-fives bkerensa and jcastro
<jcastro> bkerensa: any puerto rican joints in PDX?
<bkerensa> jcastro: so not specifically Puerto Rican but their is a famous Cuban place that also has Puerto Rican dishes
<bkerensa> its pretty hot spot :)
<mhall119> jcastro: you'd just a puerto rican join in Oregon?
<bkerensa> all the hipsters go there and its also close to the Convention Center
<mhall119> s/just/trust/
<bkerensa> jcastro: if were lucky we will have puerto rican food at one of the parties :)
<jcastro> mhall119: depends if it's made by puerto ricans or cubans, heh
 * mhall119 imagines cuban hipsters
<bkerensa> jcastro: are you going to CLS or just Oscon?
<jcastro> oscon
<bkerensa> jono should make CLS mandatory for his team :P
<bkerensa> psh
<mhall119> "We were anti-Castro *before* it was Raul"
<jono> bkerensa, I don't want to force the guys to work a weekend
<jcastro> bkerensa: all my "you're all spineless and weak and should do as I say" talks keep getting rejected.
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/nycjim/status/343129404047769602/photo/1
<jcastro> this is the best
<mhall119> jcastro: have you tried submitting them in MS Office format?
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://www.salvadormollys.com/ <-- has puerto rican food and was on man vs. food they have Habenero Stuffed Fritters made with Habernero breading
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> because you know Facebook is like "and if we did have that data, we wouldn't be giving it to the government, we'd be selling it for a bunch more money."
<bkerensa> jcastro: the "How to deal with assholes" talk at CLS was classic last year
<jcastro> jono: did you have a good international slayer day yesterday?
<jcastro> I forgot to ask
<jono> jcastro, I had no idea
<jono> although I did listen to slayer
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so, I guess they also replaced lombardo with paul bostaph
<jcastro> _again)
<bkerensa> Pedalpolooza this weekend
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> tomorrow is World Naked Bike Ride :)
<jcastro> Metallica Orionfestival this weekend
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh no
<jcastro> but tickets were out of control so I had to skip
<bkerensa> pleia2: I ordered a head strap GoPro mount overnight hopefully be here by noon tomorrow so I can get some HD :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: they are expecting 10k
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> ooh my phone flash is complete
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-02
<mhall119> pleia2: found it on Reddit, it's great to see loco team stories like that
<mhall119> we need to get more teams using the loco team portal for their events
<jose> dpm, popey: hey, just wanted to confirm the Q&A tomorrow at 18 UTC?
<popey> jose: is that the one jono used to do that we're taking over?
<jose> popey: yeah, that one
<dpm> I think so, he mentioned that he announced it to be at the same time
<dpm> I think everyone in the team said they could make it
<jose> that's right
<dpm> so jose, we're on :)
<jose> awesome, then
<jose> I understood something about alternating turns later on?
<dpm> jose, we might want to change the time to a bit earlier in the future to be a bit friendlier for us Europeans, but we'll discuss it and let you know well in advance
<jose> ok :)
<jose> do as you guys see fit but let me know a couple days of a Tuesday in advance to make sure everything's good to go with the bot and the calendar
<dpm> ok
<dpm> thanks jose
<jose> np :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> how was your rain friend meet up, did they find more bugs?
<popey> nah, we ended up drinking and chatting
<popey> didnt touch the phone
<czajkowski> much beering in the white house on saturday
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> welcome back cjohnston, did you get stuck in that Malta airport evacuation?
<cjohnston> mhall119: thankfully, no
<cjohnston> did get stuck at PHI for an extra hour because ATL had 2 rain drops
<mhall119> Atlanta does tend to panic whenever water falls from the sky
<mhall119> on the roads too
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> I've been at MCO before during a hurricane and watching planes and
<cjohnston> s/and/land
<cjohnston> so I was really frustrated
<cjohnston> I know what's possible...
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> the other thing is I couldn't believe I had to fly from the worlds busies airport to PHI to be able to jump the pond
<cjohnston> In two weeks I'll be driving from Ormond on a Monday morning to ATL to catch an afternoon flight :-/
<cjohnston> I'll be in town the weekend of Oct. 12 mhall119 if yall can maybe come up to Orlando for dinner or something
<cjohnston> I'm sure that I'm not allowed to make plans, but if you are interested, I'll tell Hope
<mhall119> cjohnston: I *may* be in Tennessee or Maine then, I'll check with Michelle
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: it would have been more fitting if we saw each other in Malta.. continue the tradition of only hanging out in Europe
<mhall119> I know
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's where it happens :) Europe is the place to be :)
<czajkowski> we're hiring if anyone is interested state side http://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions/community-manager
<czajkowski> mhall119: popey thank you!
<mhall119> :)
<popey> np
<mhall119> czajkowski: can you register for uos-1406 on summit.u.c so I can add you as a track lead?
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: ^^ you too please
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hola jose, can you confirm at what time is the Q&A today?
<dpm> 18:00UTC, right?
<popey> dpm: yes
<popey> thats what time I see it in the calendar.
<popey> there's an UoA calendar.
<dpm> popey, ah, thanks
<jose> dpm: 18 UTC (in less than 4h) as per ubuntuonair.com/calendar :)
<jose> popey: have a min?
<dpm> thanks jose!
<jose> no prob. I'll be around by that time so let me know if any of you need a hand!
<popey> jose: wassup?
<jose> popey: hey, wanted to check with you if you find it good to give nik90 access to the on-air resources, so he can host the core apps hangout
<popey> we cant
<jose> hmm, why is that?
<popey> I'm not supposed to share uoa account details AIUI
<popey> oh hang on, I'm confused ☻
<popey> yes, I think it would be a good idea.
<jose> just wanted to make sure you trust him enough like to not delete all the videos and post videos of cats instead
<popey> that would be *AWESOME*
<popey> Make it so.
<popey> ← not the best person to ask about that
<jose> haha, I imagined you'd say so
<lazyPower> czajkowski: greetings!
<jcastro> czajkowski, lazyPower wants to submit something to mongoworld
<jcastro> but he like missed the bof deadline because of holiday
<czajkowski> jcastro: magic :)
<czajkowski> lazyPower: aloha :)
<lazyPower> czajkowski: you must be some kind of sorceress. I witnessed this magic first hand!
<czajkowski> lazyPower: hah if you need anything else just gimmie a shout
<czajkowski> but it'll be added to the agenda now
<lazyPower> Will do. Thanks again!
<czajkowski> we have orgnaised BoFs and then we'll have more tables for people to sign up on the day if they chose
<czajkowski> BoFs are at lunch time
<czajkowski> not sure of the day yet but it's on one of the two days ;)
<lazyPower> I'm looking forward to it. The conference looks like it's going to be stellar.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> brb, relocating to the office
<niemikorpi> i have an idea for developers, where to suggest?
<dholbach> all rightie... mails sent
<dholbach> see you guys all tomorrow!
<dholbach> hugs!
<bkerensa> mhall119: I think I might come down to Florida :) got invited to speak in Orlando
<mhall119> bkerensa: for what?
<bkerensa> mhall119: fossetcon
<mhall119> you too huh?  Bryan's really working hard to make it a success
<mhall119> I'll be there, jose too I think
<jose> oh hi
<jose> yeah, I will
<mhall119> I'm looking forward to it, Florida hasn't had a good foss conference in a while
<jose> me too, I haven't been to a conference in a while :)
<mhall119> there was susecon/opensusecon but that didn't offer much variety
<popey> that looks cool
<popey> mhall119: find some reason for me to go ☻
<czajkowski> popey: cme to world, find a reason to come to that!
<czajkowski> jcastro: you coming or is it just charles?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-05
<jcastro> czajkowski, it's just charles
<jcastro> czajkowski, don't worry, he's way cooler than me
<mhall119> popey: you're already going to XDA:DevCon aren't you?
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> mhall119: please read my emails in the Users thread :) you did manage to answer my questions from 2 days ago, but asked the identical question about flavors that I answered in the thread 2 days ago
<mhall119> pleia2: I remember you asking (which is why I answered) :) I don't recall getting an answer about the flavors sessions though
<pleia2> So there should be two types of Flavors sessions, one about getting
<pleia2> involved (Community track) and one about *using* them (our User
<pleia2> Track), as User Days always has a Flavors segment.
<pleia2> Can you clarify to make sure that's clear to the Community track leads too?
<mhall119> the past 2 days have been busy for me with personal stuff
<pleia2> ^^ I asked balloons to clarify, not sure if he did
<mhall119> pleia2: sure, they're registered by belkinsa though, so I'm guessing they're community-focused
<pleia2> and afaik, no one reached out for User sessions, but Lubuntu was kind of wishy washy about doing a session, Xubuntu can't (UOW lands at bad timezone for team members)
<pleia2> so I don't think we'll have "how to use $x flavor" sessions
<mhall119> pleia2: too early in the day or too late?
<mhall119> ok, we need to find some others then, maybe "how to use $x application"?
<pleia2> I've sent many emails, not having much luck
<mhall119> yeah, that's true on several tracks
<pleia2> people are busy, don't have time to prepare, but mostly just silence
<pleia2> as for xubuntu, too "middle of the day" - everyone is at work :)
<pleia2> we're having our team meeting at 2000 next tuesday
<mhall119> pleia2: that's just after out last slot, can anybody make 1900 UTC?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> and I have a work meeting at that time, so I can't do it either
<pleia2> xubuntu doesn't really participate in vUDS due to timezones, so this is nothing new :)
<pleia2> (and this one is too late for any cycle planning, all our blueprints are already in)
<pleia2> so we just do IRC meetings, works fine for us
<popey> pleia2: you looking for membership board people?
<elfy> popey: yes we are
<elfy> specifically people that can do the 12:00UTC board
<popey> I can probably do that. Where do I apply?
<elfy> membership board popey
<elfy> ubuntu-membership-boards at lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> published call here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/06/05/renewed-call-for-1200-utc-membership-board-nominees/
<pleia2> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<elfy> absolutely ty popey :)
<elfy> last bit of the call is a bit depressing - hope we don't have to do that
<mhall119> pleia2: balloons: Rick is going to do a Q&A on the User track, I just put it on the schedule
<pleia2> mhall119: yay, thanks!
<balloons> mhall119, the road to phone q & a, or generic?
<mhall119> balloons: an "ask anything" kind of session
<mhall119> balloons: I was asking pmcgowen about a road to phone session, but then my IRC server had to be rebooted so I lost the conversation
<mhall119> but I think he agreed to do one
<mhall119> that's how I choose to remember the conversation ending anyway :)
<mhall119> pleia2: balloons: I scheduled rick's Q&A, can I leave the rest of the Users sessions to you guys (and valorie) to schedule?
 * mhall119 doesn't like to step on track lead's toes when it comes to their schedule
<balloons> mhall119, good answer
<popey> mhall119: who was fixing the urls at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/review/ ?
<popey> e.g. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22259/lubuntu-panel/ is the ubuntu studio one
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22260/lubuntu-panel/ is the ubuntu touch one
<popey> are you able to edit them as I can't.
<benonsoftware> Sorry I won't be able to do any User Days/UOS sessions, past couple weeks have been a nightmare + the tmezone doesn't help that much. :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-06
<mhall119> popey: belkinsa made them, I suspect by some amount of copy/paste, I can edit them manually in the admin
<mhall119> popey: fixed
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-07
<jose> mhall119: hey, is it possible to have the Rick Q&A hosted at the ubuntuonair channel?
<jose> that would be a great addition to the collection
<mhall119> jose: we can put the video link on ubuntuonair.com, sure
<mhall119> I suppose I could start it using the ubuntuonair account too
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-01
<jose> does anyone know people from Texas?
<jose> (that are in the LoCo team)
<pleia2> their mailing list is active now and again
<pleia2> not sure I know anyone who is currently active
<jose> I'd like to know if we have a booth at TLF, otherwise I'd like to get one, so... I'll send them an email
<pleia2> I think robbie is usually involved with that, maybe dustin
<jose> hmm, ok
<jose> thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> good morning dholbach
<popey> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey popey
<davidcalle> Morning all
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<popey> o/
<dholbach> hi popey
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> popey, davidcalle, mhall119: shall we stand-up with dpm and balloons not around?
<dholbach> or are you busy with the insiders event?
<dholbach> I don't have too much to share today
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm pretty busy but I don't mind doing it (not much to share as well)
<mhall119> dholbach: only standup today?
<dholbach> mhall119, ah ok - sorry, yes, there's still out planning meeting
<dholbach> I don't mind doing it
 * mhall119 just dropped out of it
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> mhall119, popey, davidcalle: did you guys have anything to discuss?
<popey> uh
<mhall119> no worries, notbeing on camera means I can eat during the meeting :)
<popey> nothing specific
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> ok, I think we're done then :)
<mhall119> nothing specific team-wide I had to talk about
<mhall119> shall we just do the standup then?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'd like to mention that the webdm UI is great. That's all.
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> right, so not much change from Friday for me, on account of CC work
<dholbach> I mostly working on integrating ~nskaggs/help-app/functional-test-template - plus some general email catchup and snappy discussions. I'm still blocked on IS for help.u.c/devices doing l10n properly.
<mhall119> I'm still following up on emails on behalf of the community team about the donations program
<mhall119> I have nick's new API docs to test today
<mhall119> and need to get davidcalle and my tasks scheduled on trello for the next sprint
<davidcalle> mhall119, indeed, I'll get to that in my evening.
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping me when you're ready to do that so we can go through them together
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes, it will be after I get home though, in a couple hours
<mhall119> davidcalle: that's fine
<davidcalle> On my end, I've been investigating the latest channels changes at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ , there is an announcement missing for the new "ubuntu-developer" channels, eg. what's included for devs, and I'm tracking that, that will end up in a duc blog post, probably.
<davidcalle> Also, qml+c++ demo app progress
<mhall119> davidcalle: how many different things do you have going on simultaneously right now?
<mhall119> it seems you're being pulled in many different directions at once
<davidcalle> mhall119, only the demo app now, the rest (channels + survey blog post) has sort of happened organically
<mhall119> ok
 * davidcalle relocates, see you in a moment o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-02
<czajkowski> jcastro: what was that eventbrite event for juju ?
<czajkowski> aloha
<silverlion> good morning my lady
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> moin moin ^^
<MooDoo> morning
<silverlion> o/ MooDoo
<popey> yo
<jose> o/
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<MooDoo> morning davidcalle
<czajkowski> aloha
<silverlion> and good bye ^^ for now. heading out for office
<popey> yo
<popey> Sardines on toast O'clock.
<czajkowski> popey: so using the phone the whole time when roaming is very unusal :)
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> also why on tje phone when you select your lanauge as UK does it refer to things as cellular
<popey> where?
<czajkowski> under settings for network
<czajkowski> it's celluar data
<czajkowski> celleuar data roaming
<popey> sorry, exactly how you getting there?
<czajkowski> two ticks
<czajkowski> lemmie get phone
<czajkowski> 4:50am brain isn
<czajkowski> t functioning on memmory
<czajkowski> popey: settings -> system settings
<czajkowski> right beside wifi is celluar
<popey> says "mobile" here :)
<czajkowski> how do I take a screen caputure
<popey> go to "Language and text" in system settings
<popey> what display language is at the top?
<czajkowski> English(ireland)
<popey> oooh!
<popey> bet if you change it to English (United Kingdom) it will say "Mobile".
<popey> So that's a translation issue for the Irish translators
<czajkowski> restarting now
<czajkowski> lets see
<czajkowski> dirty word is celluar :p
<czajkowski> ahh that's better
<czajkowski> popey: so as  a romaer and someone who has to connect to wifi in hotels a lot, the simple stuff you expect is connect to hotel wifi and it pops up a browser in most cases to log in with credentials doesnt happen on an Ubuntu phone
<czajkowski> you manually launch one
<popey> yeah, known issue
<popey> happens on desktop too
<czajkowski> actually should probably move to -touch
<czajkowski> and stop spamming here
<popey> ok
<jcastro> czajkowski: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/conducting-systems-and-services-an-evening-about-orchestration-tickets-16869087896?aff=es2
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
<czajkowski> ihop++
<popey> balloons: UOA Q&A hangout in an hour... (assuming my calendar is right)
<popey> dholbach: ^ that's right isn't it?
<popey> balloons: I'll set it up
<balloons> popey, ack
<popey> tweeted from @ubuntu
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<czajkowski> mhall119: greetings from my fab venue!
<mhall119> czajkowski: a stadium still?
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye this is where our 3 day event is going on
<mhall119> czajkowski: that's quite an office :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: couchbase connect
<czajkowski> 1 day or workshops today, mobile, admin, server and N1QL
<mhall119> czajkowski: workshops in a stadium?
<czajkowski> over 400+ people here today, adn then wed &thur 1800+ people attending
<mhall119> or do you have rooms to use
<czajkowski> mhall119: well lemmie take a pic and show you
 * mhall119 imagines a rock-concert-workshop
<mhall119> <scream>Are you ready to Cooooooooode?!?!?!</scream>
<czajkowski> mhall119: that's mobile for sure
<mhall119> with pyrotechnics and everything
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> done see twitter
<mhall119> czajkowski: nice, I was hoping to see a stadium lit by the glow of laptop screens though
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://twitter.com/Czajkowski/status/605775143084785666
<czajkowski> lots of Ubuntu macines here in the server workshops
<czajkowski> current count is 10
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm not surprised :)
 * mhall119 notices the "Crepes Espresso" sign in the background,what kind of stadium is this?
<czajkowski> padded football
<czajkowski> wanna be rugby :)
<pleia2> it's the 49ers stadium, football san francisco style
<czajkowski> pleia2: hello!!!
<pleia2> eep
<pleia2> /o\
<czajkowski> we're curently in the levis 501 club house for 2 ltos of workshops
<mhall119> pleia2: nocal is weird
<czajkowski> then we have the ground floor for 2 more
<pleia2> mhall119: I kid, we actually didn't care about football in SF so it's actually in a city about 45 minutes south now
<pleia2> san francisco-ish 49ers
<mhall119> but 45 minutes in SF is like 3 miles away right?
<pleia2> hah, traffic has gotten worse lately...
<czajkowski> pleia2: it's oh so bad!
<popey> balloons: :( that unity8 thing doesn't work on my nvidia desktop of course :(
<mhall119> popey: it might be possible with the opensource drivers
<mhall119> you'd have to check with kgunn
<balloons> popey, you presumably don't run with open drivers...
<popey> no, nvidia binary driver
<popey> however, another issue
<balloons> although, actually I think nvidia is a bit picky anyway
<popey> it tried logging in, failed out, and then refuses to show a password prompt, instead it turns the password field to a "Retry" button
<balloons> popey, ahh, interesting
<balloons> I'm updating my desktop version of the installation to wily now, so I'll try it. I tried on my laptop with intel drivers; much better there
<popey> am talking to kgunn in -unity
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://twitter.com/Czajkowski/status/605813960621715456
<mhall119> czajkowski: ah, that's more like it :)
<czajkowski> sunshine!
<mhall119> czajkowski: at least you have some, it's been nothing but clouds and rain here for the past 24 hours
<czajkowski> mhall119: you can see now why I have to visit SF over FL
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> sunshine!
<czajkowski> we're going segway on Friday as our team activity
<czajkowski> this is going to be entertaining
<mhall119> czajkowski: we have better food
<czajkowski> mhall119: in some cases
<czajkowski> http://steinsbeergarden.com/ party toniht here, was with pleia2 before
<czajkowski> it's great
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<silverlion> morning MooDoo
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<silverlion> good morning davidcalle
<popey> yo
<silverlion> aloha popey
 * popey pops to the shop, back in a bit
<Silentlord> hi, i want an email to contact someone regards application review
<popey> Silentlord: what kind of application?
<danialbehzadi> hey all
<danialbehzadi> Is here where I can ask about ubuntu membership stuffs?
<dholbach> salaam danialbehzadi :)
<dholbach> yes you can
<danialbehzadi> dholbach: salam (:
<danialbehzadi> I read about the Certificates For Ubuntu Members  last year and I filled this form: https://forms.canonical.com/certificate/
<danialbehzadi> But nothing happend till now
<danialbehzadi> Is it still available?
<dholbach> danialbehzadi, ok... no worries - I'll send a mail to Michelle and you and we can find out what happened
<dholbach> yes, it is
<dholbach> I guess something went wrong along the way - we'll find out
<danialbehzadi> dholbach: thanks a lot daniel, mamnoon (:
<dholbach> danialbehzadi, khahesh mikonam
<davidcalle> mhall119, it looks like all subpages of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/ are broken. Any idea what's going on?
<davidcalle> mhall119, bug reports have started popping up yesterday, pages themselves look fine in draft mode and are published
 * davidcalle tries to unpublish/publish back
<mhall119> davidcalle: let me look
 * davidcalle nope, still nothing
<mhall119> davidcalle: nothing seems wrong...
<mhall119> even copying a page, the copy breaks...
<davidcalle> mhall119, any way we could pull the data and put it on an instance with debug mode enabled?
<mhall119> possibly
<mhall119> davidcalle: I've asked for a copy of the error logs, that might show us something
<mhall119> if not, I'll have them create a data dump for us
<davidcalle> ok
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'm also running a link checker on api/* there seems to be a few doc issues (dead links in doc from branches) and some urls  automatically cropped in the middle in the components overview page
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you provide me a list?
<davidcalle> mhall119, as soon as the link checker is done, yes (it takes a very long time)
<davidcalle> (behind a vpn)
<jono> hey all
<jono> mhall119, hey, is dpm away?
<popey> jono: yes
<jono> ahhh
<jono> np
<popey> vacation till next week
<jono> cool
<davidcalle> mhall119, I need to drive home, I'll run it again from there and should be able to send you something this evening (it has currently checked 200 000+ links on the developer.ubuntu.com domain, as you can imagine, it will take an awful time...)
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> davidcalle: good news! those pages fail locally
<davidcalle> Hah, we need tests! *cough*
<mhall119> we really do, yes
<mhall119> davidcalle: it looks like either a template code bug, or a page setting gone wrong
<mhall119> but it's definitely somewhere in the menu
<mhall119> strange that it doesn'f fail in draft mode though
<davidcalle> mhall119, well, draft is clearly special, for ex. link plugins copied between different text plugins work in draft mode and fail on live (you have to re-do link plugins if you move them around)
 * davidcalle drives away, ttyl
<mhall119> tutorials pages are "fixed" for now
<mhall119> one bug down, I'll continue working on yours balloons, after lunch
<balloons> :-)
<davidcalle> mhall119, so if I understand correctly, sibling.get_slug only checks for current language?
<davidcalle> mhall119, which means, a chinese only page with slug, won't return anything from an english page query, right?
<mhall119> davidcalle: correct
<mhall119> it was the only way I found to check "does this sibling page exist in the current language"
<mhall119> unfortuntely that doesn't verify that it's published
<davidcalle> mhall119, yay, was there an explicit error message or just trial and error to find it out?
<mhall119> there wasn't any way to do that from within the template, that I could find anyway
<mhall119> davidcalle: it was explicitly erroring on the |default:sibling.get_absolute_url
<mhall119> so I used pdb to trace what was happening from there, and it was looking for a Title object in current language for the sibling page, and if it didn't find it an exception was thrown
<mhall119> while get_slug does mostly the same things, but if it doesn't find a Title it handles it gracefully by simply returning an empty string
<mhall119> davidcalle: also, I temporarily fixed production by creating Title objects for the two chinese-only pages, but they have empty content on them in english
<davidcalle> mhall119, nice found :)
<mhall119> thanks, once I'm done with nick's stuff I'm going to see if there an newer upstream django-cms that might fix this properly
<m8ty> Evening all
<m8ty> Can i pick your brians with an issue am having with my HD webcam please?
<m8ty> when i start it it works for a a very short while then stops  .  Xorg.0.log shows the error as though webcam is added as keyboard
<m8ty> am not going to use pastebin as there are only 4 lines logged
<m8ty> well more 7 actually
<m8ty> [730782.677] (**) TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: always reports core events
<m8ty> [730782.677] (**) evdev: TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: Device: "/dev/input/event11"
<m8ty> [730782.677] (--) evdev: TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: Vendor 0x4f2 Product 0xb326
<m8ty> [730782.677] (--) evdev: TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: Found keys
<m8ty> [730782.677] (II) evdev: TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: Configuring as keyboard
<m8ty> [730782.677] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.3/3-1.3:1.0/input/input24/event11"
<m8ty> [730782.677] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)
<m8ty> any ideas to fix this is much appreciated
<pleia2> m8ty: you want to ask in #ubuntu or on askubuntu.com, this channel is for community organizing :)
<m8ty> Alright, no worries.  cheers anyway
<pleia2> good luck
<m8ty> thanks. see ya
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<elfy> morning all
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<silverlion> o/ everybody
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<silverlion> wb d
<silverlion> dholbach:
<dholbach> :)
<silverlion> how is your day dholbach ?
<dholbach> good - the sun is shining, I managed to run a few errands and organise a few things, so yeah, going well - how's yours?
<silverlion> quiet ^^
<silverlion> doing some translation stuff for software I am using
<silverlion> but other then that it's an ordinary day off ^^
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> good weather over there too?
<popey> yeah, sunny here too!
<silverlion> dholbach: I've had to darken my rooms to get them cool ^^
<silverlion> there are 35 degrees tomorrow coming in from the netherlands
<dholbach> wow
<mhall119> popey: are we recording tomorrow?
<popey> mhall119: yup
<popey> thats come round quick, completely forgot about it.
<popey> will prep in the morning
<mhall119> popey: did the emails go out? I don't remember seeing one
<popey> you didn't get it?
<popey> did it go to your spam folder?
<popey> its a bit spammy :)
<mhall119> it might have
<mhall119> not seeing it
<popey> bah
<popey> I used this boomerang tool to send it,
<popey> hmm, yeah, its not in my sent stuf, crap.
<popey> Ok, plan B :)
<elfy> awesome boomerang
<popey> it didnt come back
<elfy> lol
<popey> I will go through the various updates people have sent. and compile some data for us to share.
<popey> sorry mhall119
<mhall119> popey: that means it was just a stick
<popey> indeed
<mhall119> popey: no worries, I just couldn't remember if it was this week or next
<mhall119> works out better this week, since I'll be at SELF/UbuCon next Friday
<popey> ok
 * popey goes afk for a bit
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-05
<elfy> mornign dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> popey mhall119 - I won \o/
<dholbach> good morning everyone :)
<elfy> once ...
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> how are you all doing? :)
<dholbach> elfy, you're obviously in good spirits
<elfy> yep - no work today :p
<elfy> littlest one is camping tonight and tomorrow
<elfy> was my birthday yesterday - party at mine :)
<dholbach> oh... happy belated birthday! :)
 * dholbach hugs elfy
<elfy> :)
 * popey wonders what elfy won
<popey> (also, happy birthday)
<Tm_T> G'day, moin (:
<elfy> popey: couldn't remember if it was you or mhall119 who said I'd never say hi to dholbach before he said hi to all :)
<popey> haha
<dholbach> hey popey and Tm_T
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<MooDoo> hello all
<popey> yo
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> jcastro: https://community.spotify.com/t5/Spotify-Announcements/Spotify-Client-1-x-beta-for-Linux-has-been-released/m-p/1147091
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-07
<silverlion> afternoon everybody
<popey> yo
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-06
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<Kilos> hi dholbach dpm svij and others
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<jose> o/
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> jose: hey, how are things? I've just asked for a shipping label to send you the phone, let's see if we can get it to you in time :)
<jose> davidcalle: all going good over here, hope the same for you :) woot woot! I believe Europe>US shipping takes 3 business days so it should be good :D
<jose> plus, since it's going back in time we technically have 'an extra day'
<davidcalle> jose: do you need an extra usb cabe as well?
<davidcalle> cable*
<jose> davidcalle: if it was with the phone when Mike gave it to you, then yes please. otherwise, we should be good!
<davidcalle> jose: it wasn't, but I don't mind sending one if needed :)
<jose> it's cool :) I'll be taking extras on my side as well
<davidcalle> Ok
<dpm> thanks balloons for the help on the charm-helpers test while trying to deploy ubucon.org. I was looking at it over the weekend, but I think fixing that test is a bit hardcore for me atm, as I don't quite understand how it all works, so I might come back to you again during the week
<mhall119> svij: pong
<balloons> dpm, sure thing
<davidcalle> jose: the phone will be waiting for you (apparently, it arrives tomorrow)
<davidcalle> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> davidcalle: thanks, that's fast shipping
<jose> davidcalle: yay, that's great news!
<jose> mhall119: XPS or the ViewSonic from oscon? I'm leaning towards cps
<jose> xps*
<mhall119> is that the all-in-one, or just the monitor?
<jose> I believe just the monitor
<mhall119> then let's get that
<mhall119> I *think* that's the monitor we had at SCALE
<czajkowski> jose: which file format for the site?
<jose> mhall119: sounds good!
<jose> czajkowski: eps/svg is good
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> I'm on a roll!
<jose> woot woot, thanks! I'll work on it
<jose> czajkowski: do you have one that's not so wide?
<jose> more... square-ish?
<czajkowski> narp that's offical logo
<czajkowski> sorry
<jose> >.>
<jose> let's see how it looks over here
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<jose> and it looks good! \o/
<svij> mhall119: see my mail
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> svij: about the sponsorship doc?
<svij> mhall119: yep
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-07
<dpm> good morning all
<popey> morning
<svij> good morning!
<dholbach> hey :)
<dpm> hey all
<davidcalle> Morning all and happy snappy-playpen day! o/
<dpm> svij, I see you're up to asking the difficult questions on the snapcraft list :)
<svij> dpm: sure
<dpm> :)
<svij> it's not like I should do something more important right now, rather than playing with snappy… :/
 * dholbach goes to pick up his niece from kindergarten - bbiab
<svij> sigh, I don't often write on to a mailinglist, but I kinda always get answers to me, rather than to the list. First a guy named "Mark Shuttleworth" and now anotheron /o\
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> tough life svij
<dpm> jose, mhall119, ubuconla call?
<svij> Kilos: yeah. ;)
<dpm> jose, seems you're away, let us know when you want to talk and we can have a hangout then
<CutsBothWays> #Ubuntu-onAir
<CutsBothWays> Is anyone putting up a video link to get the showing going (I.e. a countdown timer) ?
<CutsBothWays> I take it it's Alan Pope and mhall119 , today ?
<CutsBothWays> BRB.
<CutsBothWays> Huh, It's a heat-wave here !
<CutsBothWays> Hello ? dpm ?
<mhall119> hi CutsBothWays
<mhall119> I don't know who's on today's Q&A
<dpm> o/
<CutsBothWays> the count-down timer ?
<mhall119> actually, I don't think we're doign a Q&A today, as we're all doing the snappy-playpen live hackathon
<CutsBothWays> Is that on the calendar - "postponed" , or didnm't yuou bother , again ?
<mhall119> didn't remember, sorry :)
<CutsBothWays> Your loosing members 'cos of these anti-trello project management failings.
<CutsBothWays> but that's Ok.
<dpm> yesterday we discussed doing a review of the playpen actually
<CutsBothWays> is that on the calendar, dpm ?
<popey> happy to do Q&A with mhall119 :)
<CutsBothWays> i.e. Are you letting ppl/users/ viewers know ?
<popey> yes, we get the message CutsBothWays
<CutsBothWays> I don't.
<popey> constantly needling us doesn't actually help
<CutsBothWays> how can I help, (sometimes bad feedback is better than good feedback)?
<dpm> CutsBothWays, we acknowledge the fact that we've not updated the calendar at times, but if you look at the number of videos in the youtube channel, that's been the exception. Constructive criticism is always helpful, but always in a respectful tone
<CutsBothWays> it's just too hot to do anything with 'buntu atmo.
 * CutsBothWays changes it's tone.
<dpm> thanks :)
<CutsBothWays> It's just like, the Fair-trade shops, when the decided to get on-line and out of the 'ghetto', having shops.
<CutsBothWays> **they
<CutsBothWays> But the don't update their customers/members, no ?
<dpm> popey, are you up to doing a playpen review at the q&a today, then. mhall119 and I did it last week IIRC, but happy to join too
<dpm> sorry, that was meant to be a question
<dpm> can't type
<jose> dpm, mhall119: hey, sorry guys, have time now?
<jose> at least for a quick briefing
 * CutsBothWays slides dpm a coffee.
<popey> happy to do Q&A, had my head down so not sure I can summarise playpen as well as you :)
<CutsBothWays> Is playpen like sand-boxing ?
<dpm> thanks CutsBothWays :)
<dpm> popey, would you mind setting up the hangout? Happy to join
<popey> sure
<dpm> or if anyone else wants to, also welcome :)
<dpm> jose, wfm up until top of the hour, mhall119? ^
<jose> \o/
<mhall119> yeah, let's jump back in
<dpm> ok, cool, see you at the same hangout :)
<dpm> CutsBothWays, the Q&A will be a good opportunity to learn about it :)
<popey> created, tweeted
<popey> +'ed
<dpm> thanks!
 * popey mutes snappy notifications for a bit
<CutsBothWays> Have put it on G+ ?
<popey> 15:32 < popey> +'ed
<popey> ^ yes
<CutsBothWays> Ah right, sometimes your pronounication is too monosyllabic to a Tee. But I like it.
<CutsBothWays> **pronuniciation
<CutsBothWays> Ubuntu is about expression & enunciation !
<CutsBothWays> [App Idea.] Enu_buntu - the expression of ubuntu ! The snappy App that allows enuniciation in Ubuntu ...
<CutsBothWays> I'm getting too side-ways, I'm outta here ..
<dpm> mhall119, it seems I'm having some connectivity issues, but it seems that d.u.c is down?
<mhall119> dpm: there's a major outage in the datacenter atm
<dpm> ok
<jose> davidcalle: and looks like the package is on its way - thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-08
<dpm> good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi dpm and others
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<svij> morning!
<svij> dpm: hey! Could you please have a look into the sponsorship brochure and look at mhall119's annotations? I don't know which amount of money we should write down into the brochure for the not specified sponsorship types.
<dpm> morning svij. Sure, do you have a link handy?
<dpm> (if you don't, I'll find it, no worries)
<svij> dpm: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1sIUV-BoOz92y48ozcHljgF7jD7WmxNwlubvaOYeal_k/edit?usp=drive_web
<dpm> thank you :)
<dholbach> all rightie... moving over to the office, bbiab
<dholbach> lunch time
<mhall119> svij: are you planning on having a social and party? Those were in there from the UbuCon Summit in California, if you're not going to do the same then can be removed
<svij> mhall119: we will have social events, but that's still a todo
<mhall119> svij: then whatever you expect the cost of those to be is what you should use for sponsors
<mhall119> and any detail of the kind of event or location would be good to have there
<svij> mhall119: well, our social events in the past was more like, that we went to a restaurant where everyone could order what they wanted and paid their bill. I'm not sure if this fits for a sponsoring somehow
<svij> maybe I should drop the social and party sponsoring for now, until we have more planning for that
<mhall119> yeah, unless it's something the event is paying for, it's not sponsorship material
<svij> ok, than I'll simply drop it.
<svij> mhall119: can you have another look?
<mhall119> svij: sure
<mhall119> dpm: call?
<mhall119> svij: I think the topic sponsor should either be more money, or it should not be included in the keynote presentation
<mhall119> otherwise they get the same benefits as the Silver sponsor which costs twice as much
<svij> mhall119: right, that was a copy-paste error
<svij> forgot to remove one tick
<mhall119> svij: now I don't see what the difference is between Bronze and Topic :)
<mhall119> dpm: dropping off the hangout, let me know if you want to try again
<svij> well, topic is explained in the next slide ;)
<svij> not sure if/how I could include that in the tablet
<mhall119> svij: I mean from a sponsor's perspective
<svij> hm, right
<mhall119> if I have $500 to give you, is there any difference between Bronze and Topic?
<svij> not really
<svij> maybe we should just merge those?
<mhall119> I'd say so, yeah
<svij> ok, dropping topic
<svij> mhall119: I wonder how we could include give-aways (in a lottery or so) in the sponsorship brochure
<svij> we had nerdy t-shirts, mugs and a lot of books in the past.
<mhall119> svij: doing a drawing at the closing session is usually a good way
<mhall119> anybody who donated swag can just get a mention when you're giving it away
<svij> we mostly included them on the homepage as well
<svij> but yes, announcing that at the give away and/or blogpost could be just a thing too
<svij> I was just thinking if it's enough or if it's not enough, also comparing to bronze sponsors
<mhall119> if you'll have a projector setup for the closing session, you can just display their logo there while you're giving their stuff away
<svij> right
<svij> I think thats fine…
<svij> anything else or do you think that's good now?
<jose> mhall119, davidcalle: phone got there 8 mins ago \o/
<davidcalle> jose: \o/
<dholbach> All right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :-)
<LexarStewart> mhall119 - Last time we talked you showed me a mailing list entry of a dev. who had resolved the Nex7-2013 with sim card issue, and getting it going (although proprietory if I recall). Do you have that eMail again, please ?
<mhall119> LexarStewart: sorry, that's not ringing any bells for me, are you sure it was me you talked to?
<LexarStewart> I believe so.
<mhall119> how long ago was this?
<LexarStewart> Some of the Nexus 7 -2013's came with sim-card slots, and someone got them going.
<LexarStewart> 7/8 months maybe 10/11 months.
<LexarStewart> Also would this be classed as LTE on the bug report , or is that something different ?
<LexarStewart> Is it the Nexus 7-2013 LTE, like talked about here ? (for a sim card one) https://redd.it/4mzbmn
<LexarStewart> mhall119: Did you get that ?
<popey> I guess you may be able to use the flo image
<popey> flo being the non-LTE device, and 'deb' I think is the LTE one
<LexarStewart> popey, Yes I understand that. I just thought that someone had a package that could enable 'deb'.
<popey> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/44/installing-ubuntu-on-nexus-7-2013-deb-lte
<LexarStewart> popey, Ah yes. I hadn't consulted there yet. Cheers.
<LexarStewart> Any idea why this isn't on Launchpad, yet ? Perhaps 'cos it only being pushed by one person, hey ?
<mhall119> LexarStewart: sorry had to step afk for a bit, did I tell you over IRC or email?
<LexarStewart> popey, Anyway, this isn't the right channel to be asking around, I may come back to this and re-visit.
<mhall119> LexarStewart: you can try asking in #ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> people there know more about this kind of thing than I do
<LexarStewart> mhall119: You told me over IRC (I was using another nick) _that linked to a mailing list eMail.
<LexarStewart> I have to go to do a shift now anyways , cheers & bye for now o/
<mhall119> LexarStewart: if you tell me what the old nick was, I can see if it's in my IRC logs
<LexarStewart> mhall119: dunno, sorry.
<pleia2> popey: were you going to set up that alternate group for etherpad access?
<pleia2> popey: the natives are getting restless
<popey> oh hey pleia2
<pleia2> o/ popey
<popey> sorry, had a couple of manic days.
 * popey ups the priority of that, and yes, I said I'd do it, sorry.
<pleia2> I totally understand that :)
<pleia2> thank you <3
<popey> thanks for the nudge
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-09
<Kilos> o/
<svij> morning
<Kilos> hi svij
<svij> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey hey svij
<davidcalle> dpm: coordination!
<dpm> davidcalle, I'm a bit lost for the context, but yeah! \m/
<dpm> :)
<davidcalle> dpm: ~same email ~same time
<dpm> oh, lol
 * dpm and davidcalle independently sent an e-mail to sergiusens about the same thing
<dpm> you won by 2 minutes, though, I hadn't refreshed my e-mail
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what's you leaf count?
<jcastro> 18
<jcastro> not a good one
<davidcalle> dpm: oh, also, showdown winners are now directly in touch with stefanie for shipping details
<dpm> thanks davidcalle
<popey> yay
<davidcalle> Have a nice eod all o/
<dpm> mhall119, how's the trip preparation going?
<knome> mhall119, dholbach: any updates to when any action re: docs team leadership request is being acted upon?
<mhall119> dpm: I'm only a day behind schedule :/
<mhall119> knome: dholbach just brought that up again in our team meeting yesterday, so "soon" I would say
<knome> okay
<mhall119> knome: sorry we haven't acted faster on this, we will do our best to correct that
<knome> well i understand time is tight and that it isn't an easy thing to resolve
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> all right.. I need to run
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
<svij> dpm: are you actually currently in the sponsorship brochure? I want to finally publish it now
<dpm> svij, I am now, but I thought you had resolved all comments with mhall119 already?
<svij> yeah, just saw that you're in the document
<svij> didn't want to randomly publish if when you're currently looking in it anyway
<dpm> svij, ok ok
<dpm> I can have a final look if you want, but don't block on me
<svij> if you do it now, I'll wait ;)
<dpm> actually, just spotted a typo
<dpm> ok, give me 5 mins then, and I'll re-read
<svij> thanks :)
<dpm> svij, "Drinks and food for all attendees included" <- I think we should tone that one down to set expectations, not that everyone thinks we're giving out free lunch and dinner :)
<svij> we didn't say that the event will be free^^
<svij> not sure if we should add that
<dpm> right, but that might set higher expectations -> catered lunch instead of sandwiches
<svij> any suggestion how I could write that down, so that it doesn't sound weird?
<knome> "a small amount of free snacks for attendees available"
<dpm> awesome
<knome> i don't think it's bad to be realistic/accurate
<svij> thanks knome
<knome> np
<dpm> thanks!
<knome> also reading that nobody comes there expecting to eat their stomach full
<svij> well it will be a buffett like thing… not sure show much/well that be.
<knome> which means the snacks will likely last for longer
<knome> you can update websites and stuff when you know better
<svij> yep
<dpm> svij, looks good to me now
<svij> yay, thanks
<dpm> good work!
<svij> note to self: Procrastinate more often, so dpm will fix my spelling errors…
<svij> or continue to procrastinate \o/
 * dpm hugs svij :)
 * svij hugs dpm back
<svij> dpm: should I upload it to the "global"  sponsor site? http://ubucon.org/en/sponsors/ or to a sub page of ubucon europe?
<dpm> svij, perhaps to a subpage for now. I created a global Sponsors page for all UbuCons, but it got lost when the site got wiped a couple of months ago. I'm planning to re-create that page at some point, but no need to wait on that
<mhall119> svij: put it under the UbuCon Europe page, since UbuCon LA is in the sponsor gathering stage currently as well we should use the global sponsor page to direct people to the right event
<svij> mhall119: oh right
<svij> dpm: ok!
<svij> now I just need to know what text should I put next to the pdf on that site…
<svij> can anyone of you have another look if this is OK? http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/sponsors/
<svij> dpm: ^^
 * dpm looks
 * dpm logs in first
<dpm> svij, what do you think?
<svij> dpm: great
<dpm> cool
<svij> dpm: thank you! :)
 * svij publishes
<dpm> excellent!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-10
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> yo
<popey> pleia2: knome have asked IS to re-use https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-wiki-editors (given it already exists and has knome as an admin) for wiki editorship. We can add admins to that as appropriate.
<popey> Made sense to re-use that as it's already used for that purpose, rather than make a whole other team
<pleia2> popey: please don't, that's a special team that the documentation team has a process for joining
<pleia2> it allows rename and delete, which are admin tasks that we don't grant to everyone
<pleia2> edits aren't recoverable, so we really, really need to trust the folks we give that admin power to
<pleia2> s/edits/deletes
<popey> ah
<popey> bum
<popey> sorry
<pleia2> it's ok, I guess I was unclear, I thought we had discussed creating a new team
<popey> will let them know
<pleia2> thanks
<popey> we did, and i requested that, but they found that one and it seemed good, no worries, we'll get there  😃
<pleia2> if you read the description of that launchpad team it links to joining criteria, which we've been pretty strict about (which is why there are only 7 members :))
<pleia2> and now, off to work!
<popey> o/
<knome> popey, what exactly would be the criteria to join this new group?
<knome> people have suggested that the requirement level would be something between the ubuntu membership and the ubuntu-etherpad team membership, and that sounds about right, but leaves a lot of space for interpretations
<popey> I think we can work that out, but basically someone who is looking to become a member (because this blocks them) or someone who has some obvious track record of contribution
<popey> yes
<popey> +100
<knome> what we should do is to get as many sensibly moderated contributor teams as subteams...
<knome> for example, the xubuntu team very moderated, and there's no reason why everybody there shouldn't get the edit permissions
<knome> and by adding subteams we ultimately help ourselves with individual moderation
<knome> but of course, this can't be "every team there is" as it would again open up a lot of possibilities for spammers to be included
<popey> I would be exceptionally cautious of adding _any_ team at all to this one.
<popey> At least to start.
<popey> Given ~ubuntumembers and ~canonical are on it.
<knome> my gut feeling says any team that grants upload permissions to the archive should be safe to include at least...
<popey> Perhaps. Some careful thought needed. Maybe we should make an etherpad with a list we think might be useful.
<popey> Need to be super careful that they're all teams that people can't self-join or coerce people to join
<popey> I agree ones like core dev which are quite nailed down seem like good candidates
<knome> indeed, all the teams included should be moderated
<knome> and not only moderated technically, but socially too
<pleia2> czajkowski: glad I'm not the only one doing two talks about ubucon eu :)
<pleia2> s/about/at
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you are going to UbuCon Europe? \o/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yes :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I hope to be there too :)
<pleia2> great
<popey> yay
<popey> Looking forward to that, a bunch of people are going
<popey> a bunch of /cool/ people are going
<popey> and me!
<pleia2> haha popey <3
<popey> might get an opportunity to go out for one of those beers I saw photos of in your stream recently pleia2 :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> the only time I've been to germany I was on schedule to get my gallbladder removed so I couldn't drink D:
<Kilos> ouch
<pleia2> it was indeed sad
<pleia2> but I did learn that darmstadt had a booming in house root beer brewing trend, so that was nice :)
<Kilos> hehe
<popey> ooooooo
<popey> i looooove root beer
<wxl> i quit alcohol but i adore a good handcrafted soda
<wxl> i got this caramel cola the other day that was sublime
<pleia2> that does sound interesting
<wxl> http://www.amazon.com/Retro-Brownie-Caramel-Cream-Root/dp/B009YN8BQO%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB009YN8BQO
<wxl> ugh come on amazon
<popey> oooh
<popey> There's a few people in the Ubuntu community who are fans of boutique colas. ikonia and directhex spring to mind
 * wxl creates ~ubuntu-soda-jerks
<wxl> (not really)
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: ever have bacon soda?
<tsimonq2> popey: could somebody with access clarify http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/support/irc/ to indicate that #ubuntu-us isn't used pretty much at all anymore?
<popey> probably someone in the US should confirm that
<knome> pleia2?
<tsimonq2> wxl: can you confirm the above?
<popey> I would imagine a brief look at the logs would reveal that :)
<popey> (if it was logged)
<knome> but it isn't :P
<tsimonq2> I have logs
<wxl> i didn't even know it was a thing
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah, I thought the US team was one thing at one point?
<wxl> yeah well so were a lot of things :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: so would it be safe to say that we should NOT recommend it?
<tsimonq2> like on http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/support/irc/
<wxl> i think it might be wise, but i don't know
<pleia2> knome: people come by about twice a year to ask for help with their state-based loco, so I keep it open and lurk in there, but the project itself isn't proactively doing work anymore
<pleia2> and it's not a general support channel, it's specific to loco work
<knome> mhm
<knome> isn't the idea of loco support a different language anyway
<knome> well, mostly..
<popey> not really
<knome> the support aspect of it
<popey> the uk loco is mostly offtopic, and a bunch of support from known people and randoms
<popey> for some reason international people find the uk loco channel very easily and get support there
<popey> we often point them at #ubuntu of course
<popey> but our loco does a fair amount of support
<knome> i understand that there are some potential local(e) issues, but for the most part, it's just normal questions in the local language
<popey> i guess uk is different because en_gb..
<knome> sure; what i mean that the main reason to point people to say #ubuntu-fr is the support in french
<knome> so if somebody comes asking for help in #ubuntu in english, there is no real need to point them to the UK channel even if they are from the uk...
<popey> indeed
<knome> so that's probably why #ubuntu-us isn't high traffic :)
<knome> at least partly...
<knome> especially as there are those state channels
<knome> it's kind of similar to #ubuntu-nordic... which is REALLY quiet
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-12
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm very tempted to not let you leave ~ltp-devs :)
<nigelb> mhall119: haha
<nigelb> I haven't done anything useful in years!
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-05
<ahoneybun> czajkowski: welcome back to membership lol
<czajkowski> ahoneybun: eh ?
<popey> czajkowski: you dropped off ~ubuntumembers, and it looks like ahoneybun added you back in
<popey> (usually we wait until someone asks, but I think ahoneybun guessed you didn't mean to drop off)
<czajkowski> popey: ahh I see thank you
<czajkowski> I think I know what the problem is, a lot of my mails/notices went to my old domain and I've just not remembered where to update to new email address
<jose> popey: hey, mind giving me a hand to enable Spanish support for ubucon.org please?
<popey> jose: hm, not sure how to do that, what's the login url?
<jose> popey: ubucon.org/openid/login
<popey> marcoceppi: you run ubucon on aws, right? Any chance you can help us out by adding spanish to the settings.py?
<marcoceppi> popey: I believe so
<ahoneybun> pretty much popey czajkowski lol
<popey> marcoceppi: thank you!
<marcoceppi> popey jose this might be easier said than done. This was deployed over a year ago, and apparently doesn't have my primary ssh key
<jose> uh oh
<marcoceppi> jose: try now?
 * jose checks
<jose> only chinese, german and french available
<jose> of course, english
<marcoceppi> I've added it to the settings, I'm not sure what else you need done
<jose> restart django?
<marcoceppi> did that.
<marcoceppi> jose: nvm, I see there's more config to fill out
<marcoceppi> jose: try now
<jose> let's see
<jose> it's there now, thanks a lot marcoceppi!
<marcoceppi> cheers
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-08
<czajkowski> popey: ping
<popey> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> popey: telegram :)
<czajkowski> dont know how to ping martin :)
<popey> he's flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> czajkowski Hello
<czajkowski> oh was never gonna guess that
<czajkowski> morning ;)
<CoderEurope> Hiya is there a juju show or a Ubuntu-on-air y-tube this week, then ?
<popey> CoderEurope: hi. i dunno about juju (the guys in #juju may know) but I don't see any plans currently this week. Perhaps next friday there might be one, but that's not set in stone yet
<CoderEurope> popey, cheers & the podcast was in my thoughts today on the 'subreddit', bye.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-09
<czajkowski> aloha
<CoderEurope> Hiya | I need to find the right  #channel to ask how to find the "downloads" folder in the wallpaper-Variety ubuntu-app. | Apologies about this , because I get myself the same fricking malestrom every time I install ubuntu - and I hate it. But can you show me to the right channel, thank-you ???
<CoderEurope> no response, useless. then -1
